# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Male Pattern Baldness Cured

## ResearchNeverfails

Read all of the following. When you get to the point were its a long link copy and paste it in a seperate window it will be a picture of the human head and the arteries. Its very important to reference this picture when I am talking and no matter what you do dont stop reading finish the hole writing. This is all truth and I am making a serious claims about proving hair loss is both controlable and reversable you should be excited to read this if you have been looking for a solution. I feel this writing could make history if I am correct and I feel strongly that I am.

First of all Male Pattern Baldness is not a desease so its not cure however I  believe I have not only figured out how to stop and reverse hair loss but I can also tell you exactly why its happening and it wont cost you a cent to fix it. Some estimates say 60% of all Americans will experience some form of MPB or Male Pattern Baldness at some point before there 50th birthday. Some embrace there balding head, many see it as a matter of accepting the uncontrolled but for others its a fight against time. Until right now Regardless of how you felt about going bald there would have been little that you could have done about it. Contrary to popular belief science actually knows a lot about MPB. MPB accounts for 95% of all balding in men. It happens slowly starting at the temples, then the crown and if left untreated will slowly progress to a full bald head except the sides and lower back of the head. We also know for certain that Dihydrotestosterone or DHT is the main cause of hair loss. What we know is in balding men DHT is excessive in both the scalp and the blood stream. DHT is not the cause however its the affect. I will explain this shortly. When thinking of balding I would like you consider your mammalian cousins whom have no sign of any form of MPB. Its important to note that MPB and any other form of hair loss are unrelated. I am strictly explaining the cause of MPB the distinct balding starting at the temples seen in male humans only. Think of Cheetah or even your common house cat living in different environments, lack of vast nutrients, really hot weather, often cold weather, none experience balding, ever regardless of the exposures. As a matter of fact no animal in the world has been diagnosed with MPB other then a human. Another question I couldnt ignore is why do women not bald the way men do? We share many parts that are almost identical women internally other then our sex organs and were exposed to the same gene pool and environmental conditions how would it be they are not affected by MPB in the same way we are if they are exposed to so many of the same factors that we are? Its important to not that there are some diseases that affect hair growth in Mammals none are caused by the same reaction happening in MPB. That reaction is a hormonal in balance produced in a few places but mostly and most importantly in the prostate.  Our prostate is responsible for producing a fluid that supports the seamen and keeps it alive in the highly acidic vagina. This process is the single cause for hair loss both gradually and progressively. When you ejaculate the prostate turns testosterone into DHT but it gets worse with frequency. This is not new information there is countless research tying the prostate, DHT, and hair loss. I believe that frequent ejaculation by any means is what causes predisposed people to lose there hair. I know this sounds crazy at first because the lies you have been told about masturbation and frequent sex being good for you but I will enlighten you on the subject. With a gestation period of 9 months even if you had three wives and you got all of them pregnant at separate times in the year the most frequent ejaculation you would have would every few months if you were successful every time. So why then as mostly monogamous species do we ejaculate so frequently and why are we told its good for us. To some unknown degree until further research is done an excessive amount of ejaculation does more then produce excess amounts of DHT which bind to your hair and make you lose it, it also depletes your body because your seamen is the highest concentration of protein, minerals, vitamins, and growth factors. When speaking from a scientific standpoint being a fit individual is the ability to reproduce reproductive offspring. Really being fit is surviving and reproducing in whatever way possible and if you were hungry just trying to survive when our body adapted to its current state frequent ejaculation would not have been an issue your body would have known its limits. So whats the corporate causing all this excessive ejaculation?  Culture, for the most part. Did you know that MPB is much more common in the U.S.  , Europe, and Canada. Science claims that Caucasian men are more prone maybe so but if you look around the country there are men of all color experiencing MPB. However the highest porn distribution in the world is in U.S., Europe, and Canada. Kind of ironic dont you think? Think of our culture compared to The Asian culture were MPB is thought to be much less dominate then in Western Countries. They teach self control, we sell sex. Billboards, T.V., internet, porn, the American Manicure age of cloth less, hairless, free for all lifestyle is directly or indirectly increasing your desire to ejaculate and thus creating more DHT in your system. This is in no way my opinion actually science states that every time a man even slightly thinks of sex in any form begins to produce sperm and more often that happens the higher his frequency will be. I also can explain to you why it starts on the top and often varies from person to person but ends up the same way if you go fully bald. Its a slow process that best will described by looking at the diagram below. Notice how the Carotid Artery brings blood from the heart to the head. You will also notice that there smaller arteries breaking off the first leading to the jaw, then back of head, followed by the top of the head. More importantly in the diagram below I showed you were MPB will progress to if it goes its full cycle. Notice something about the arteries in those areas the weak tips that branch off are were the hair stops growing.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...QEwBA&dur=1778

 I believe DHT is actually rejected by the hair follicle because the hair follicles is looking for regular testosterone to activate it as DHT goes up towards your head it gets to the end and does exactly what science already believes it does and in a sense clogs the hair follicles. I think the increased amount of blood flow right at the side and lower part of the head were from the artery diagram you can see there are much bigger arteries and they are also getting what I call priority meaning rather then being bound by DHT they are receiving regular Testosterone like they should. Whats left Excessive amount of DHT for the ends of these arteries. Look up Norwood scale of MPB if you want to compare it to any diagram of the arteries leading to our head. They all look the same and you will fine a striking resemblance.  You will notice why MPB is immune to the sides of your head and lower back. The reason that DHT cant simply be washed out is blood flow is much less at the tips of these arteries especially because we are the only bipedal(wakling on two feet) species whom dont realize that without exercise or something to stimulate blood flow it will slow down to the top of the head. Its believed that the DHT does not allow nutrients and growth factors to enter the hair follicle this is why I will explain the ends of the shown Arteries are like clogged pipes or Imagine a pipe that  slowly but surely starting with the tips at the longest point it collects. Think of the different ways that men bald yet the end result will always be the same. Different diagrams will all show the arteries having a similar pattern depending on someones head and which areas are the weakest at the furthers points will be the ones stuck building DHT first. Like clogged pipes producing at first patchy hair mosty on the front and crown but eventually every were. But the good news is the follicles are clogged not the arteries! This is very important to understand the pipe in a sense is not clogged but rather the hair follicles which is more like s small chamber off the pipe that usually would take nutrients from blood but that chamber is clogged by the  DHT. DHT is not collecting in the arteries but rather in the follicles. This is why things like massages, or the laser comb can increase blood flow doing some good but not showing any results because it doesnt take the DHT out fastest enough to combat anybody still adding DHT to there system. Think of Propecia the only FDA approved medication to actually promote hair growth. Still its not very affective but its affective for some and for a lot it also leads to loss in libido or sexual dysfunction. I wonder if all of the people who Propecia worked for didnt at the very least experience a little less of sex drive. Maybe decreased there frequency just enough. Maybe the medication its self was actually only decreasing libido which they already believed it was shrinking the prostate which would account for the prostate being used less would not be so inflamed. This would also explain for those high libido men who even on Propecia still ejaculate frequently dont see any results at all. I get it now you stop the medication the side affects goes away oh and what else your hair. I cant pretend to know the physical frequency per person. The fact is you might be more sensitive to DHT then the next person and we may go in and out different amounts of ejaculation frequency in any given year which would also explain why there are so many stages of MPB at so many age groups. Did you know the earliest some men will experience MPB will be just after puberty. The only real suggestions I could make sense Im not even a biology major yet let alone Licensed Practitioner would be to find a balance at just give it a try. If your losing your hair cut your frequency in half and get blood flow to your head to unclog the DHT. You can do that with regular exercising or stretching like touching your toes standing up for 15 second allowing blood flow to come to your head. This is why things like the Laser Comb, Rogaine, or Massaging your head are helpful because youre increasing blood flow which is mildly unclogging hair follicles and promoting strong hair that you havent lost. Also at a certain age your prostate produces more DHt no matter what you do  but my arguments Is that people are putting too much through frequent ejaculation making them lose there hair a lot earlier. For people very progressed in balding for many years now I believe you will need something like Histogen is promising wither HSC(Hair Stimulating Compound) product to grow all of your hair back and I absolutely believe them ill tell you why. DHT is blocking your hair follicle from getting the important nutrients and growth factors it needs. HSC floods your scalp at the hair follicle level to promote hair growth this is why I believe there will be an end life to HSC meaning it will work but not forever. Continued treatments maybe a few years apart will probably be needed. With that said if you have been bald a really long time you may have to wait until they can reactivate some of those really old dormant follicles. No matter what you cant fight fire with fire which means your ejaculation frequency must go down to see results. If blood flow is unclogging the follicle even slightly and your adding the same amount of DHT back into the follicle you wont see any results. The reason there is so much inconsistency in hair loss and hair loss treatments is your ejaculation rates are never monitored you will have to obtain self discipline to attempt this but if you do it right I believe you will see success. If you look online there are numerous people already suggesting a lot of the ideas that I have stated here. Also I understand some people would go bald to be able to ejaculate every day I neither condone nor condemn them  its the choice any person can make I am only stating my Theory which came from connecting dots already put here for me by the scientific community. Contact your Physician for any health related questions. I am a strong believer in if you dont use it you lose it so dont over due my suggestions here every thing is ok in moderation.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Why do most Porn stars have a full head of hair? I dont get it.

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

Most porn stars dont have a full head of hair. And Porn stars are working by having sex on camera dont forget there are powders and make up that make people look alot different on camera never compare hair to stars of any industry because A. They wouldnt be in the buisness if people didnt want them on camera it dont see the people who get rejected and B. It is very easy to minipulate what someone looks like from Camera.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Are you even a Doc or a Scientist?

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

No I am neither a doc nor a scientist. My major is Biology but I just took my first science class Physical Anthropology. Still  have to take my sciences. Allthough thats irrelevent. With the internet almost everything I have said is proven fact just nobody has connected the dots for some reason. Go look up what causes hair loss. I have studied for weeks on this matter.  Its DHT. Look where Dht is made. the prostate and testicles. Answers are already there but its such a variable from person to person nobody has every considered it. Its actually redicuolous nobody is already pointed this out.

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

I found a lab that said with a doctors note I can check its 80 dollars im trying to talk them down. All we would need to measure is how frequency in ejaculation would affect DHT. We already know that when you ejaculate it produces DHT and we know that DHT is in the scalp and blood stream of someone loseing there hair. I just need to find out how frequent is too frequent and dont have 500 dollars or so to pay for the couple of tests needed to find out.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I started getting a receding hairline at 16. At that age I was a virgin and was not jerking off yet.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

How could I have brought my DHT levels down when I was a virgin 16-17 year old losing hair and didn't jack off at the time, by not jerking off? 

It would have made sense if at the year I started jerking off, that I start balding. But that's not the case with me.

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

Like I said its produced in the prostate and on rare occasions some people may be producing DHT at naturally to high of level at a younge age were you turned on alot very easily even an erection prompts the prostate to begin secreating fluids. Just the fact that you lost your hair at 16 says something was not functioning correctly thats really younge for anybody to begin loseing there hair. Propecia would be benifical in reducing the size and secretions for people in your case. And if you began using it and it helped with out ejaculatons I would bet if you started ejaculating it would counter the affects and you would continue slowly but surely loseing your hair.

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

By the way. DHT is not all bad it signals hair on other parts of your body to begin production. Normal levels after puberty are what cause hair to grow every where else and if you had a little too high after puberty I bet it would have gone down I would be willing to bet thats right around the time you started getting hair on your chest to. But to add to the problem people also began masturbating at about that time and in my opinion its sustaing those high levels for long period of time DHT takes a long time to clog the follicles over long period of time in a sense. This is science guys not my facts but what we already know.

----------


## HairTalk

> Read all of the following. When you get to the point were its a long link copy and paste it in a seperate window it will be a picture of the human head and the arteries. Its very important to reference this picture when I am talking and no matter what you do dont stop reading finish the hole writing. This is all truth and I am making a serious claims about proving hair loss is both controlable and reversable you should be excited to read this if you have been looking for a solution. I feel this writing could make history if I am correct and I feel strongly that I am.
> 
> First of all Male Pattern Baldness is not a desease so its not cure however I  believe I have not only figured out how to stop and reverse hair loss but I can also tell you exactly why its happening and it wont cost you a cent to fix it. Some estimates say 60% of all Americans will experience some form of MPB or Male Pattern Baldness at some point before there 50th birthday. Some embrace there balding head, many see it as a matter of accepting the uncontrolled but for others its a fight against time. Until right now Regardless of how you felt about going bald there would have been little that you could have done about it. Contrary to popular belief science actually knows a lot about MPB. MPB accounts for 95% of all balding in men. It happens slowly starting at the temples, then the crown and if left untreated will slowly progress to a full bald head except the sides and lower back of the head. We also know for certain that Dihydrotestosterone or DHT is the main cause of hair loss. What we know is in balding men DHT is excessive in both the scalp and the blood stream. DHT is not the cause however its the affect. I will explain this shortly. When thinking of balding I would like you consider your mammalian cousins whom have no sign of any form of MPB. Its important to note that MPB and any other form of hair loss are unrelated. I am strictly explaining the cause of MPB the distinct balding starting at the temples seen in male humans only. Think of Cheetah or even your common house cat living in different environments, lack of vast nutrients, really hot weather, often cold weather, none experience balding, ever regardless of the exposures. As a matter of fact no animal in the world has been diagnosed with MPB other then a human. Another question I couldnt ignore is why do women not bald the way men do? We share many parts that are almost identical women internally other then our sex organs and were exposed to the same gene pool and environmental conditions how would it be they are not affected by MPB in the same way we are if they are exposed to so many of the same factors that we are? Its important to not that there are some diseases that affect hair growth in Mammals none are caused by the same reaction happening in MPB. That reaction is a hormonal in balance produced in a few places but mostly and most importantly in the prostate.  Our prostate is responsible for producing a fluid that supports the seamen and keeps it alive in the highly acidic vagina. This process is the single cause for hair loss both gradually and progressively. When you ejaculate the prostate turns testosterone into DHT but it gets worse with frequency. This is not new information there is countless research tying the prostate, DHT, and hair loss. I believe that frequent ejaculation by any means is what causes predisposed people to lose there hair. I know this sounds crazy at first because the lies you have been told about masturbation and frequent sex being good for you but I will enlighten you on the subject. With a gestation period of 9 months even if you had three wives and you got all of them pregnant at separate times in the year the most frequent ejaculation you would have would every few months if you were successful every time. So why then as mostly monogamous species do we ejaculate so frequently and why are we told its good for us. To some unknown degree until further research is done an excessive amount of ejaculation does more then produce excess amounts of DHT which bind to your hair and make you lose it, it also depletes your body because your seamen is the highest concentration of protein, minerals, vitamins, and growth factors. When speaking from a scientific standpoint being a fit individual is the ability to reproduce reproductive offspring. Really being fit is surviving and reproducing in whatever way possible and if you were hungry just trying to survive when our body adapted to its current state frequent ejaculation would not have been an issue your body would have known its limits. So whats the corporate causing all this excessive ejaculation?  Culture, for the most part. Did you know that MPB is much more common in the U.S.  , Europe, and Canada. Science claims that Caucasian men are more prone maybe so but if you look around the country there are men of all color experiencing MPB. However the highest porn distribution in the world is in U.S., Europe, and Canada. Kind of ironic dont you think? Think of our culture compared to The Asian culture were MPB is thought to be much less dominate then in Western Countries. They teach self control, we sell sex. Billboards, T.V., internet, porn, the American Manicure age of cloth less, hairless, free for all lifestyle is directly or indirectly increasing your desire to ejaculate and thus creating more DHT in your system. This is in no way my opinion actually science states that every time a man even slightly thinks of sex in any form begins to produce sperm and more often that happens the higher his frequency will be. I also can explain to you why it starts on the top and often varies from person to person but ends up the same way if you go fully bald. Its a slow process that best will described by looking at the diagram below. Notice how the Carotid Artery brings blood from the heart to the head. You will also notice that there smaller arteries breaking off the first leading to the jaw, then back of head, followed by the top of the head. More importantly in the diagram below I showed you were MPB will progress to if it goes its full cycle. Notice something about the arteries in those areas the weak tips that branch off are were the hair stops growing.
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...QEwBA&dur=1778
> 
>  I believe DHT is actually rejected by the hair follicle because the hair follicles is looking for regular testosterone to activate it as DHT goes up towards your head it gets to the end and does exactly what science already believes it does and in a sense clogs the hair follicles. I think the increased amount of blood flow right at the side and lower part of the head were from the artery diagram you can see there are much bigger arteries and they are also getting what I call priority meaning rather then being bound by DHT they are receiving regular Testosterone like they should. Whats left Excessive amount of DHT for the ends of these arteries. Look up Norwood scale of MPB if you want to compare it to any diagram of the arteries leading to our head. They all look the same and you will fine a striking resemblance.  You will notice why MPB is immune to the sides of your head and lower back. The reason that DHT cant simply be washed out is blood flow is much less at the tips of these arteries especially because we are the only bipedal(wakling on two feet) species whom dont realize that without exercise or something to stimulate blood flow it will slow down to the top of the head. Its believed that the DHT does not allow nutrients and growth factors to enter the hair follicle this is why I will explain the ends of the shown Arteries are like clogged pipes or Imagine a pipe that  slowly but surely starting with the tips at the longest point it collects. Think of the different ways that men bald yet the end result will always be the same. Different diagrams will all show the arteries having a similar pattern depending on someones head and which areas are the weakest at the furthers points will be the ones stuck building DHT first. Like clogged pipes producing at first patchy hair mosty on the front and crown but eventually every were. But the good news is the follicles are clogged not the arteries! This is very important to understand the pipe in a sense is not clogged but rather the hair follicles which is more like s small chamber off the pipe that usually would take nutrients from blood but that chamber is clogged by the  DHT. DHT is not collecting in the arteries but rather in the follicles. This is why things like massages, or the laser comb can increase blood flow doing some good but not showing any results because it doesnt take the DHT out fastest enough to combat anybody still adding DHT to there system. Think of Propecia the only FDA approved medication to actually promote hair growth. Still its not very affective but its affective for some and for a lot it also leads to loss in libido or sexual dysfunction. I wonder if all of the people who Propecia worked for didnt at the very least experience a little less of sex drive. Maybe decreased there frequency just enough. Maybe the medication its self was actually only decreasing libido which they already believed it was shrinking the prostate which would account for the prostate being used less would not be so inflamed. This would also explain for those high libido men who even on Propecia still ejaculate frequently dont see any results at all. I get it now you stop the medication the side affects goes away oh and what else your hair. I cant pretend to know the physical frequency per person. The fact is you might be more sensitive to DHT then the next person and we may go in and out different amounts of ejaculation frequency in any given year which would also explain why there are so many stages of MPB at so many age groups. Did you know the earliest some men will experience MPB will be just after puberty. The only real suggestions I could make sense Im not even a biology major yet let alone Licensed Practitioner would be to find a balance at just give it a try. If your losing your hair cut your frequency in half and get blood flow to your head to unclog the DHT. You can do that with regular exercising or stretching like touching your toes standing up for 15 second allowing blood flow to come to your head. This is why things like the Laser Comb, Rogaine, or Massaging your head are helpful because youre increasing blood flow which is mildly unclogging hair follicles and promoting strong hair that you havent lost. Also at a certain age your prostate produces more DHt no matter what you do  but my arguments Is that people are putting too much through frequent ejaculation making them lose there hair a lot earlier. For people very progressed in balding for many years now I believe you will need something like Histogen is promising wither HSC(Hair Stimulating Compound) product to grow all of your hair back and I absolutely believe them ill tell you why. DHT is blocking your hair follicle from getting the important nutrients and growth factors it needs. HSC floods your scalp at the hair follicle level to promote hair growth this is why I believe there will be an end life to HSC meaning it will work but not forever. Continued treatments maybe a few years apart will probably be needed. With that said if you have been bald a really long time you may have to wait until they can reactivate some of those really old dormant follicles. No matter what you cant fight fire with fire which means your ejaculation frequency must go down to see results. If blood flow is unclogging the follicle even slightly and your adding the same amount of DHT back into the follicle you wont see any results. The reason there is so much inconsistency in hair loss and hair loss treatments is your ejaculation rates are never monitored you will have to obtain self discipline to attempt this but if you do it right I believe you will see success. If you look online there are numerous people already suggesting a lot of the ideas that I have stated here. Also I understand some people would go bald to be able to ejaculate every day I neither condone nor condemn them  its the choice any person can make I am only stating my Theory which came from connecting dots already put here for me by the scientific community. Contact your Physician for any health related questions. I am a strong believer in if you dont use it you lose it so dont over due my suggestions here every thing is ok in moderation.


 **** off.'

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> By the way. DHT is not all bad it signals hair on other parts of your body to begin production. Normal levels after puberty are what cause hair to grow every where else and if you had a little too high after puberty I bet it would have gone down I would be willing to bet thats right around the time you started getting hair on your chest to. But to add to the problem people also began masturbating at about that time and in my opinion its sustaing those high levels for long period of time DHT takes a long time to clog the follicles over long period of time in a sense. This is science guys not my facts but what we already know.


 I didn't start getting hair on my chest until 20-21. In fact I don't grow much chest hair even now[i'm 22]. My father either, so I guess it's genetic.

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

Genetically predisposed or not if you keep your dht levels down through less ejaculation and increase blood flow to your head even now I would bet you turn that **** off into a Thank You after atleast some of your hair grew back.

----------


## AgainstThis

What a lot of ****ing bullshit.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> **** off.'


 Thanks for quoting him. Now we all have to scroll down for all eternity. Just to read the posts in page 2.

----------


## Gubter_87

I actually do believe that you are trying to help and it is obvious you have given this a lot of thought. However, just by skimming through your text I can point out a lot of flaws in your theory which is a good example of pseudoscience.

First of all: No, DHT is not in excess in balding men. The difference between balding men and non balding men is the signalling cascade that it activates in the hair follicle, not the actual serum amount of it.

The reason women do not go bald is because they do not carry that Y-chromosome. A result of that is that they lack one of the genes that have been found to cause balding and they also have significantly lower amounts of androgens.

Also DHT is not rejected by follicles. On the contrary DHT actually bind to the same receptor as testosterone, but with a much higher affinity. So by your theory the DHT would be the hormone that is "used up" early on in the blood stream.

However your theory is flawed there to as DHT is actually produced from testosterone in the skin and hair follicles themselves and the circulating amount of it probably do not play a significant role in the process.

Finasteride if effective, not by decreasing libido, but by decreasing the activity of the enzyme 5ar that converts testosterone to DHT which equals lesser amount of high affinity bindning to the receptor and therefore a decrease in the signalling cascade it causes.

This is by no means meant to shoot you down in any way as I said I am sure that you are actually just trying to help people.
However the theory and the (lack of) science behind it is flawed and my personal opinion is that there is no link between masturbation and hair loss.

----------


## UK_

If your theory holds true then why are products and drugs that contradict your proposed methods so effective?  I.e. Propecia?

----------


## jncogt14

Few things to hair loss. 

1) unless DHT production is halted, it is going to get to the scalp and bind to the receptor sites no matter what. 
2) believe it or not, if balding was in the cards you were dealt and you actually begin to bald,  be thankful for a nice and healthy immune system because it's doing exactly what its supposed to do.

Cardiovascular exercise technically in theory would speed up mpb because of the bodies more healthy and efficient state (not because the body produces more DHT from exercise.) Terrible huh?  But balding is not a flaw of human evolution,  society only leads us to believe it's a flaw.  Some people claim exercise haults balding like it is some kind of cvd, cad etc etc.  Let's say you have this nice little well shaped nose as a child, then as you get older, that thing turns into a honker!  Is there a cure? Sure.. find a drug that throws the whole body into G0. ( kidding of course) but there is no difference.

I didnt read the whole thing, but a cure is not the correct word for something perfectly healthy and normal.  Prolong, sure.. but not cure.

----------


## HairTalk

> Thanks for quoting him. Now we all have to scroll down for all eternity. Just to read the posts in page 2.


 **** off.

L.O.L. I'd hope there's not too much traffic to this thread, anyway.

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

If you read my first statment said it was not a cure bucause MPB is not a desease




> Few things to hair loss. 
> 
> 1) unless DHT production is halted, it is going to get to the scalp and bind to the receptor sites no matter what. 
> 2) believe it or not, if balding was in the cards you were dealt and you actually begin to bald,  be thankful for a nice and healthy immune system because it's doing exactly what its supposed to do.
> 
> Cardiovascular exercise technically in theory would speed up mpb because of the bodies more healthy and efficient state (not because the body produces more DHT from exercise.) Terrible huh?  But balding is not a flaw of human evolution,  society only leads us to believe it's a flaw.  Some people claim exercise haults balding like it is some kind of cvd, cad etc etc.  Let's say you have this nice little well shaped nose as a child, then as you get older, that thing turns into a honker!  Is there a cure? Sure.. find a drug that throws the whole body into G0. ( kidding of course) but there is no difference.
> 
> I didnt read the whole thing, but a cure is not the correct word for something perfectly healthy and normal.  Prolong, sure.. but not cure.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Its Pseudo Science nothing more sorry, you had some really good points but you destroyed it all with strange stuff

----------


## UK_

> **** off.
> 
> L.O.L. I'd hope there's not too much traffic to this thread, anyway.


 I think the whole thing needed an apt response anyway.

I wouldn't even go as far as describing it as psuedo-science - its rubbish - thats all, he came on here acting like he really had the cure - and this is what he pulls out?  What a joke!  I mean really!  This is worse than the Chinese procedures that aim to suck _"toxic chemicals and DHT from the scalp"_ by the use of needles and a box of Kleenex, no offence, but the guy can barely string a coherent sentence together without littering it with spelling errors and he purports to have the cure for hair loss?   Ha!  Try _"researching"_ this garbage and you're sure to fail.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Lads I have the cure, no really I do. Especially for those just beginning to miniturise. Hear me out lads, this will work. You mightn't like it but here goes: Castration!!! :Big Grin:  Problem solved. You can thank me later...or not.

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

Ok so i found some science that says everything I said was wrong. Can I deleate this thread so people dont think im crazy.

----------


## 67mph

Spell check PW, spell check!

----------


## UK_

Hello.... I have just cured mortality.

Please.... hear me out.... see.... when you die... you dont actually die.... you go to this wondrous place to meet this amazing bearded man who has now the choice of either sending you to a pointless eternity in hellfire or an equally pointless eternity in paradise.

----------


## RichardDawkins

I can tel you Research what a cure looks like ok an bear with me on this

Assume that all Docs are performing FUE. Now assume that everyone of them can get an 80 to 90% regrowth rate in the donor area.

Now assume you are NW6. Now assume you allow them to etract 4000 Grafts from your donor to fill in your front. Now assume 80% does regrow. 

Now assume that after a year you can come back and get another fine round of 4000 grafts (other side or your doc is very ****y to get the donor harvested) and put them right behind your first 4000.

You have 8000 Grafts or 16.000 hairs. An average head has around 100.000 hairs. Now assume you could go on and on with this and even harvest from the transplanted hair in the recipient side as well.

Wat would this give you? A solution but not a cure. Also dont forget you could use plucked hairs as well.

You see if you got your whole head fixed with that you could spank the monkey all day long and eat DHT exaggering pills just for sheer fun ok.

To me and iam honest here if the first FUE specialist here can come up with consistent 80 to 90% donor regrowth, i will book an appotinemnt for 4000 grafts just for fun reasons and then i will work from the front to the vertex area.

And NOOOOOO i wont eat Propecia because i simply know my luck. They have a solution and exactly one month after iam fixed my dick wont work again forever. Yeah forget it buddy.

----------


## Infinity

Hello, I;m a woman, and I noticed one of the recent posts here began to explain why women don't go bald. Well, I'm here to announce  we do go bald! At a later age and a lesser degree, but I tell you, it looks horrible.

Will a DHT blocker work on a woman? I'm really in tears over this and running out of things I haven't already tried.
Thanks

----------


## Samiam

> Few things to hair loss. 
> 
> 1) unless DHT production is halted, it is going to get to the scalp and bind to the receptor sites no matter what. 
> 2) believe it or not, if balding was in the cards you were dealt and you actually begin to bald,  be thankful for a nice and healthy immune system because it's doing exactly what its supposed to do.


 Then what about all the un-healthy balding men out there. What about all the healthy non-balding men out there?

----------


## FloridaGuy587

Very Nice read,

I found your article thought provoking and well transversed. Its obvious some of these ignorant posters did not read your article entirely and there is only one rebuttle that has some validity in it (poster discussing chromsomes in men and women).

I believe though there is some validity in your post. Also to add there is a scientific link between prostate cancer and bald men, I find that relative to your topic.

On a personal note, I must add - I work out a lot and take a variety of supplements. One supplement in particular expands the arteries and blood vessals throughout the body. The reason it does this is so the arties can pump more proteins/nutrients/water etc to my muscles to help decrease the recovery time, thus increasing muscle gain in a short period of time...

Anyway, what I'm getting at is the supplement increased blood flow throughout my whole body and I've noticed when I'm on my supplement cycles, I don't see hair in my palms or goin down the drain when I take a shower or in the comb as much vs. the weeks I'm off my supplement cycles. Just something interesting to add and think about.

----------


## auglen

I completely get your reasoning.
I'm not too sure about the exact links here, a lot of those might not be completely valid.
It's inevitable that it sparks a lot of controversy given how sex is so important to most people. If you went on to say how reducing fast food intake helped you to minimize hair loss people might not agree, but they definitely would not be all over you. Say it has to do with sex and they go crazy.

Look, I have no idea if it will indeed work. We know castration works (100&#37; at stopping, reversal perhaps slight), we know ejaculation affects the hormones, but have no reliable long term studies (too hard to conduct). There's only the short term effect on testosterone study that proves crap. (not only because of it being a short term study, but it can be interpreted to support either side).
So it's not as if it's a sure thing, far from it. But there are valid reasons to think of looking into it.
As some of you know I'm completely abstaining from any sexual activity whatsoever and I will keep you updated. As far as it goes I'm still not sure whether what I'm seeing is regrowth or miniaturization, perhaps in 3-4-5 months it shall be more obvious as those hairs go on growing. 

Want to try - try it, don't want to - don't, but god dammit don't call anybody that does stupid or call everyone on a non FDA approved treatment stupid.

If I was trying out saw palmetto everybody would be OK about it, when you're trying something controversial you have to be careful about every single word because the haters will jump on you if you make a slightest mistake in your reasoning.
I think you all should in fact encourage anything that sounds wacky too you, if we will keep on doing the same stuff we will find no cure, we have to have people trying new things and if you don't want to then why not have somebody else do that for you?

If somebody want to put feces on his head go ahead, I'm not going to do that, but if you want to I want to know how it went along, I've got nothing to loose from listening to you.
And ejaculation is very very far from the wacky category and far more reasonable then a lot of popular alternative treatments out there. Some people obviously just don't want that to be true, and hey I'm not surprised. I bet smokers didn't want the cancer thing to be true either, why would they? (and again being careful - please do not interpret it as in insult to your anybodies, I know many of you don't think it's going to work based on your logical reasoning and that's great. I'm only talking about haters here.)

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Oh dear. I really hope the believers in this are in fact trolls. Yes castrated men never lose hair but DHT in the scalp is only the match that lights the fire so to speak. It is far more complex.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Follicle Death i really hope so too because what they say here is way beyond anything and could be placed in the category of people who still believe

"If you are bald your hair is dead and gone" not knowing its still there but minituarized.

DHT is just the thing which keeps your stem cells to interact with each other.

Can this fact be manipulated, yes it can in multiplie ways.

Man i am so thankful that we have some options today and not so many of those obvious trolls here.

Hair loss has nothing to do with you spanking your monkey or getting castrated good lord.

The DHT prohibits the stem cells to work with each other and therefore the hair cant grow because of the lack of nutrious so to speak.

If you restart this process then your hair will grow again its simple as that

----------


## ITNEVERRAINS

Trolls are pretty easy to spot, they have limited post counts and agree with bullshit ideas.  Like some asshole with 4 post on a hair blog that took an intro biology class had a revelation that a licensed medical professional just whiffed on.  

Yeah, I know my post are low as well, but i'm not selling snake oil, I piss in it.  The focus right now is the regenerative studies. If that works, as one poster said, i'll drink DHT smoothies.

----------


## David99

What I don't understand is how this is new, we all know there are some correlations between DHT and hair loss, for example weightlifters are more likely to lose hair. That doesn't mean all weightlifters will go bald, or if you're lazy and never have sex you'll definitely keep your hair! Surely everyone knows it's a bit more complicated than that?

One thing is bothering me in particular, several times "castrated men never lose hair" has been stated as a fact, who the hell has measured that? Where did they get a significant number of castrated men from nowadays? Sounds like a very suspect fact to me.

@ITNEVERRAINS my post count is low too, but I only ever have time to go on forums once every few months and prefer reading than speaking, does that make my opinions worth less? Don't really think so.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> What I don't understand is how this is new, we all know there are some correlations between DHT and hair loss, for example weightlifters are more likely to lose hair. That doesn't mean all weightlifters will go bald, or if you're lazy and never have sex you'll definitely keep your hair! Surely everyone knows it's a bit more complicated than that?
> 
> One thing is bothering me in particular, several times "castrated men never lose hair" has been stated as a fact, who the hell has measured that? Where did they get a significant number of castrated men from nowadays? Sounds like a very suspect fact to me.
> 
> @ITNEVERRAINS my post count is low too, but I only ever have time to go on forums once every few months and prefer reading than speaking, does that make my opinions worth less? Don't really think so.


 It's true is so far as they will not lose hair due androgenic alopecia or male pattern baldness. In the 1950s a young man in a mental asylum was castrated in order to calm him. Meanwhile on the outside his twin brother lost hair over the years. In an experiment they then injected a castrated man with testosterone to see if it had an effect. Sure enough he began losing hair.

There is a human model for those that are deficient in 5 alpha reductase, the enzyme that converts T to DHT. Many men in the Dominican Republic are born with this genetic condition. They don't go bald. Look it up.

DHT binds to the androgen receptors in the hair follicle and this relays a signal on the problematic signalling pathway (in the wnt pathway). This causes the body to attack the hair follicles and thus miniturisation begins. It's actually very complex. As I've said before Histogen could probably induce robust growth tomorrow but what would be the side effects?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Si...n_pathways.png

----------


## auglen

I really don't know why you're calling us trolls. Nobody is screaming "you're bald because you're wanking". I have written a long post already and some more in my own topic so I won't reitterate here.
Some of the haters have clearly not even read my post or the op's. Keep in mind that op's claims are a little different from mine, I only think what I've written myself. But I believe his intentions are very similiar. Of course he shouldn't have named the topic that way and is a little too certain, but still far from being a troll.
It's great if you want to argue but lets resort to arguments not insults.
I have simply stated why I believe it might have some effect (some effect, no not a cure). If you think there is a flaw in the logic that I presented please point it out. And there are probably many, so constructive criticism could help me rephrase it or perhapss totally dismiss the hypothesis.
But please, don't be calling people trolls, it serves no puropse. It only invites flame wars. Lets keep the debate civil.

----------


## Infinity

Gentleman,
To answer your question "how much is too Much" (ejaculating). There is a chart in a book I have on Chinese medicine called Tao. The suggested rates are as follows:
Up to age 25,  daily is permitted. There after, only 4=5 times per week. By age 40, 3 times er week, in your 50's twice per week and after age 60 no more often than once per week. So, the frequency on which you can ejaculate without suffering health consequences is directly related to your age. I didn't write this book I only read it, so please don't yell at me! 

Now, can any of you tell me how I, a woman, can lower MY DHT levels? I'm going bald too! (And I almost never er..., ejaculate).

----------


## RichardDawkins

Maybe you should masturbate then.

----------


## auglen

> Gentleman,
> To answer your question "how much is too Much" (ejaculating). There is a chart in a book I have on Chinese medicine called Tao. The suggested rates are as follows:
> Up to age 25,  daily is permitted. There after, only 4=5 times per week. By age 40, 3 times er week, in your 50's twice per week and after age 60 no more often than once per week. So, the frequency on which you can ejaculate without suffering health consequences is directly related to your age. I didn't write this book I only read it, so please don't yell at me! 
> 
> Now, can any of you tell me how I, a woman, can lower MY DHT levels? I'm going bald too! (And I almost never er..., ejaculate).


 If we're on china already then I might add that there is an interesting Chinese celibacy/anti-masturbation forum (I know Chinese) where people claim various benefits to celibacy and stopping hair loss is one that they often claim. There's even a section on their forum solely devoted to that.

Too bad most of the people there are full of ideological beliefs and virtually none have any knowledge about male pattern baldness. So even though the number of people reporting gains might not be that small, but their quality is crap, so they are not to be believed. I'd rather have 3 smart individuals confirm it did something for them than a bigger bunch of Chinese idiots who have seen their hair regrow along with their face getting prettier (no not acne, some claimed they were getting uglier because of masturbating).  
I have seen only maybe 1 or 2 people that here described it in a believable way, but still with some holes.

Hair loss being related to masturbation is a pretty common belief in China, common in the sense that it does not spark the controversy it does here, it's something a lot of people have heard of there. Which again is only reflective of Chinese societies attitude towards sex rather than the hypothesis being true. After all the masturbation causes blindness story has been around too.

What is more interesting is if their attitude towards masturbation does indeed make people do it less. If men in Asia really did masturbate much less it would be extremely interesting. The problem is the more negative the attitude is the harder it is to get the data.

EDIT:
Oh, and the option that there might be an optimal amount of masturbation/sexual activity is definitely not off the table. I'd say it's mostly about how it affects our hormones. And so far we don't really know much about it, so if masturbation can affect hair loss it does not automatically translate to no masturbation bringing the best results. The only study we have is the short term effect on T levels.
If it is about the optimal amount rather than abstaining as much as possible then it will be even harder to prove the relationship.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

Im glad to see so many people responding to my topic. I have much more to report my original doubt came from a scientist from a research team who was very informed on the matter. Her doubt to me all though she said I made interesting points was that the circulating levels of DHT in men from bald and not don't vary. They are pretty much the same and have not found good evidence that cirulating levels matter. This first brought doubt but then revelation. They do not beileve DHT is circulating in and out of your hair follicle. No they already believe that DHT builds up in your hair follicle which is why you see minitureization happen which is your hair getting smaller and smaller as the follicle gets more and more clogged by DHT untill it stops getting your nutrient rich blood at all. So this is why they dont find cirulating levels because it doesnt ciruclate for long it gets clogged with blood ciruclation speeds through you entire body from 1-3 minutes you would have to test your DHT very quick after an ejaculation to test the amount. I have checked nobody has ever done that before but that didn't stop me. Did 6 tests. One before, One within a minute after, one two minutes later, one five minutes, and another ten minutes later. Just to follow up I did one more seven hours later. I never doubted the theory and the reason asians already know this is obvious if you compare there MPB rates with ours. I will post the results on here no later then Monday. And Greece did a 92 person study on this already the soldiers all in the early twentys had higher levels of DHT if they ejaculated more often. Also there has been another study out recently involving early signs of prostate cancer ironically early balding is that sign. Another good indicator is facial hair. I stated originally that DHT causes hair on other parts of your body, I was close but not quite. It is actually soley responsible for facial hair and usually your body puts out a high amount around 16 to begin the growth of facial hair. Unfortunately alot of kids also start in this country masturbating around that time. DHT spiking up is normal when your in the womb to promote your genitals growing they tell you to become a man ironically that large amount of DHT seems to affect women in my opion seeings how alot of women lose there hair and then grow it back after birth. I can't tell you all of this is concrete but I will tell you that if my tests come back the way I think then I would have to conclude my theory to be almost completeloy accurate. Thanks for reading everyonen I will let you know

----------


## BaldingBackwards

This is Research Never Fails

----------


## auglen

How are you conducting the test yourself?
Do you have links to the Greek study?
What you wrote is a little messy.
Circulating levels do not matter and do not vary, but Greek soldiers that ejaculated more had higher circulating levels?

Very interesting, keep us posted.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

No circulating levels would be up they tested multiple times per day. The link is at my work computer I will post it tomorrow. The thing that I am saying they have never tested is DHT blood levels right after ejaculation. I am testing that my self. I had my doctor order 15 DHT test this is very unsual as you would imagine she was at first skeptical. Anyway she went with it and I went to the lab gave blood the first time without ejaculating in two weeks on 6/10/2011.After I gave blood I asked to use the Restroom(safely and sanitarily ejaculated, washed my hands, and as I was counting gave blood for the second time 60 seconds after ejaculating at 11:12AM. The next blood draws were at 11:17, 11:25 and then again later at 7:30. I an no scientist but I also am no dummy and research at the lower level even in college student like me happens every day atleast my theory is testable.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

Circulating levels only matter when your checking numerous times per day becase I imagine it takes some time for DHT to stop circulating after its bound to hair follicles and other parts of your body. So if they tested once a day and most people tested when maybe they hadnt ejaculated sense the day before or atleast hours later your wouldn't see the spike that would happen after ejaculation and the more often  you do that and the less blood flow you get to your head to wash it out the faster or quicker you will go bald. This ant science but its testible so we will see.

----------


## auglen

Yea, I get that part. Just didn't know how the Greek study related to this.

Surprised nobody has thought about it. Looking forward to the results.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yeah right two trolls (one and the same person) are discussing nonsense.

First of all take all those Über Christian NO masturbation stuff, grab the bible, put it all in a little basket...... and burn it.

Why do people lose hair who are not masturbating at all? The correct amount of masturbation? Yeah and i heared that in Boston, they invented something called Bicycle, i doubt it will some day replace horse and carriage.

Right you spanked your monkey and then gave blood, of course your pressure is higher because you were exited because you wanked at a place where you could easily been spot and then fear consequences. 

Good lord

----------


## auglen

> Yeah right two trolls (one and the same person) are discussing nonsense.
> 
> First of all take all those Über Christian NO masturbation stuff, grab the bible, put it all in a little basket...... and burn it.
> 
> Why do people lose hair who are not masturbating at all? The correct amount of masturbation? Yeah and i heared that in Boston, they invented something called Bicycle, i doubt it will some day replace horse and carriage.
> 
> Right you spanked your monkey and then gave blood, of course your pressure is higher because you were exited because you wanked at a place where you could easily been spot and then fear consequences. 
> 
> Good lord


 Sorry, not Christian or religious at all.
Calming that me and him are the same person is ridiculous, if any admin/moderator can check on the IP he will confirm that.


Just because people who do not masturbate loose hair does not prove the hypothesis of masturbation affecting hair loss false.
Masturbation can simply be a catalyst.


Again I will reiterate for the hundredth time - I'm not claiming any particular mechanism nor saying anything is definite. But of course you took no time to carefully read my previous posts as you clearly fail to understand my opinion. And have you read them it would also be apparent that my standpoint is a little different from op's.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Its just Pseudo Science, just pseudo science.

Pornstars have full head of hair even they bang all the time under STRESS

There are abstinent people who bald

Where are your links to thos studies? Where are they, do you really believe, that i blindly follow one guy from a forum who also changes his nickname and come up with "Male Pattern Baldness cured"

How come that from those patients who went to get hair transplants or Acell treatments or even Histogen treatments no one really loses hair? You wanna make me believe that all of those guys stopped wanking? I doubt it

This is just jellow tabloid press pseudo science BS from the dark ages of medieval or so.

How come that people who use propecia and get their libido shrunked, can slow doen their hair loss (according to you it should stop by then)

Most people here respond to this toppic because you used a misleading headline to gather views, and then the rest is just full of plain stupid assumptions.

Its like those "Fine Christian navy guys from Atlantis 2000"

Its just BS, and strangely the only person who talks "normal" to you is also a new registered poster who writes only in this thread......This is strange because if i would register myself in a forum for hair loss, i am pretty sure the first thing where i would answer, would be something real promising about ending hair loss

----------


## auglen

First I'm not the op, I did not start that topic. Heck I have even criticized him for the headline, but of course you have not read my posts so you're simply saying stuff that's not true.




> Where are your links to thos studies? Where are they, do you really believe, that i blindly follow one guy from a forum who also changes his nickname and come up with "Male Pattern Baldness cured"


 I don't remember myself quoting any study, other than the short term effect of ejaculation on T levels, which I guess you're well aware of, but it does not prove or disprove anything so I guess that is not the one you're talking about.




> "How come that people who use propecia and get their libido shrunked, can slow doen their hair loss (according to you it should stop by then)"


 Please tell me where I've made any claim that would indicate that.




> "Pornstars have full head of hair even they bang all the time under STRESS
> 
> There are abstinent people who bald"


 That has been explained over and over, if you cannot grasp why it does not exclude the possibility of masturbation affecting hair loss in some people then I have no idea how I can explain it to you.
Perhaps an analogy to people who smoke and don't get cancer and people who don't smoke and get cancer can make you understand that logic.




> "How come that from those patients who went to get hair transplants or Acell treatments or even Histogen treatments no one really loses hair? You wanna make me believe that all of those guys stopped wanking? I doubt it"


 I would love to comment for that, but I don't know anything about the details, can you point me to that?

----------


## RichardDawkins

You dont know details? But then you come up with " Hooo we cant rule out masturbation" This is just BS sorry and its hogwash. This theory about masturbating and hair loss is the lousiest one besides the idea that people thing if you get bald, your hair vanish (its minituarizing but not vanishing)

I dont have to read this stuff of yours because its simple pseudo science to sound smart. 

No where is the greece study, you could say that it was greece so then you can come up with a link

http://www.consultation.ayurvediccur...and-hair-loss/

Bogus web sites with exact your ridiculous claims

How i HATE, fully hate with my GUTS those miracle Indian Assholes with their stupid "Well lets all be non masturbating because it shows we are ill" stuff.

Shit somebody please delete this thread for good

----------


## auglen

> You dont know details? But then you come up with " Hooo we cant rule out masturbation" This is just BS sorry and its hogwash. This theory about masturbating and hair loss is the lousiest one besides the idea that people thing if you get bald, your hair vanish (its minituarizing but not vanishing)
> 
> I dont have to read this stuff of yours because its simple pseudo science to sound smart. 
> 
> No where is the greece study, you could say that it was greece so then you can come up with a link
> 
> http://www.consultation.ayurvediccur...and-hair-loss/
> 
> Bogus web sites with exact your ridiculous claims
> ...


 Jesus, you're really blind.
I did not quote the greek study!
The details I don't know are details about a study YOU talked about and I asked if you can share those!

Probably it sounds smart to you because you obviously do not understand what's being said.

Please, read ALL my posts carefully, use a dictionary if you don't understand certain words or have somebody explain it to you and then come back criticizing my statements.
I'm just tired of responding to your insults based on your imagination and inability to read.

----------


## mothernature

so can you please tell us what a "safe level" of masturbating to be? 2-3 times a week? Too much? What are your recommendations.

----------


## auglen

Again I believe you have failed to carefully read what I have wrote.

I wrote:
"EDIT:
Oh, and the option that there might be an optimal amount of masturbation/sexual activity is definitely not off the table. I'd say it's mostly about how it affects our hormones. And so far we don't really know much about it, so if masturbation can affect hair loss it does not automatically translate to no masturbation bringing the best results. The only study we have is the short term effect on T levels.
If it is about the optimal amount rather than abstaining as much as possible then it will be even harder to prove the relationship. "

Clearly I have only recognized that there is a possibility of there being an optimal level of sexual activity. I have also clearly said we do not know if it's even true and that it's extremely hard to prove.

I'm only discussing possibilities here, and you're jumping on me as if I was stating that something is certain. All I'm doing is making certain inferences based on what we already know that cannot be dismissed by what we know so far.

Don't get too excited because there's nothing to be excited about.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Bullshit " Its not off the table" yeah right lowered masturbation will grow your hair back good grief.

I read your stuff and i really laughed my ass off. Its not from the table is just plain nonsense, this whole thing shouldnt even be a thing to debate about.

Even if this would have an impact (i doubt it) this impact would be so small that you rather getting 300 years old then get your hair back from not masturbating ever again.

This whole masturbation hair loss idea is plain "Sin and Christianity talk" nothing more and nothing less where are your studies that you can say

ITS NOT FROM THE TABLES

This whole nonsense was from the tables, the moment you or you Researchneverfails alter ego did post it.

If researchers today would stick with this whole masturbation idea, i would say

"Shit we are screwed" thank the brain that not all people are driven by Christianiy Sin talk

----------


## mothernature

> Again I believe you have failed to carefully read what I have wrote.
> 
> I wrote:
> "EDIT:
> Oh, and the option that there might be an optimal amount of masturbation/sexual activity is definitely not off the table. I'd say it's mostly about how it affects our hormones. And so far we don't really know much about it, so if masturbation can affect hair loss it does not automatically translate to no masturbation bringing the best results. The only study we have is the short term effect on T levels.
> If it is about the optimal amount rather than abstaining as much as possible then it will be even harder to prove the relationship. "
> 
> Clearly I have only recognized that there is a possibility of there being an optimal level of sexual activity. I have also clearly said we do not know if it's even true and that it's extremely hard to prove.
> 
> ...


 im not jumping on anyone and i simply came in this thread to know what the conclusions were and how i could masturbate "safely". Seems like you are the one high on emotion getting defensive so quickly.

----------


## auglen

> im not jumping on anyone and i simply came in this thread to know what the conclusions were and how i could masturbate "safely". Seems like you are the one high on emotion getting defensive so quickly.


 I'm sorry for that if it was not your intention. I'm a little bit under fire as you can see so I did indeed over react to your post, but if you read more carefully you'd still know I have no suggestion to make  :Smile: 
Sorry again.




> This whole nonsense was from the tables, the moment you or you Researchneverfails alter ego did post it.


 This claim is completely ridiculous, prove it first.
If any admin or moderator is reading that then I would love to have his assistance on that.
There's no need to comment on other ground-less insults that you've made.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Sorry this whole toppic has been debunked numerous times and it always comes up when people wanna sell crap or wanna sound smart

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> Yeah right two trolls (one and the same person) are discussing nonsense.
> 
> First of all take all those Über Christian NO masturbation stuff, grab the bible, put it all in a little basket...... and burn it.
> 
> Why do people lose hair who are not masturbating at all? The correct amount of masturbation? Yeah and i heared that in Boston, they invented something called Bicycle, i doubt it will some day replace horse and carriage.
> 
> Right you spanked your monkey and then gave blood, of course your pressure is higher because you were exited because you wanked at a place where you could easily been spot and then fear consequences. 
> 
> Good lord


 
Pressure??? Im really confused. I guess you know nothing about DHT and how the testing is done its a full proof test that has never been done and has nothingn to do with pressure.....You ought to go google why men lose there hair get a little more informed on the matter and then come back to this forum. I also find ironic/sad that you escaped to admit that you dont EJACULATE frequently please don't call it masturbation that is not my theory. I do understand why a theory like this will be hard to swallow at first because it goes against everything you believe. Frequent Ejaculation by any means would have this affect in predisposed people read my original post. Somepeople have such good blood flow and/or lower DHT production after Ejaculation. Either way the pressure thing is completely unrelated I don't know were you came up with that.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> Its just Pseudo Science, just pseudo science.
> 
> Pornstars have full head of hair even they bang all the time under STRESS
> 
> There are abstinent people who bald
> 
> Where are your links to thos studies? Where are they, do you really believe, that i blindly follow one guy from a forum who also changes his nickname and come up with "Male Pattern Baldness cured"
> 
> How come that from those patients who went to get hair transplants or Acell treatments or even Histogen treatments no one really loses hair? You wanna make me believe that all of those guys stopped wanking? I doubt it
> ...


 After reading this post I just wanted to confirm you know nothing about hair loss and you did not read through my post because your masturbation problem and search for a cure is so desperate you quite half way through. You should take a few deep breathes and go read the hole thing from start to fninsh and be part of history as one of the first to do it. I changed my name because I got blocked because people like you reporting spam. The comment about histogen and Propecia shows you didn't read my post I fully explain why those work you really need to read it through then come back and post.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

@Mothernature.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract
 There is a study shows that testosterone takes 7 days to spike up then become normal. I believe that is a response to the overproduction of DHT aftern an ejaculation. In theory that would mean even doing it more then once a week over a long period of time could be harmful however I would suggjest abstince for a month at a time if possible. I also can not stress the importance of increasing blood flow. the first things you will notice is more energy. Then a breakout of zits on the seventh day during the spike of testosterone. After that you will notice your hair dry out like it was before you started loseing it. Then shedding wil decrese. Also urinating your unused seamen out is normal. Massage your tempels, neck and back of the head. Pretty much take anything on the market and add decreased labido  into the formula and you will get results. If you ejaculate very often I seriously suggjest doing a slow down process not just cold turkey(stopping at once). Anyway take pics if you do it and record how long your going I need twenty five people to turn in a study at least.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> Sorry this whole toppic has been debunked numerous times and it always comes up when people wanna sell crap or wanna sound smart


 This topic has never been dubunked. There is no science agaist what I am saying. I have a testable theory I don't understand your hostility but then again it would make sense that you have a masturbation/sex problem if you are taking this so offensive. Maybe you should read the post leaurn a little more about what science does know about hair loss then get excited about what I am suggjesting because it will be one of the many great discoveries in hair loss in the last decade if I turn out correct.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Its just bogus claims from some nutcases nothing more. Maybe i have a masturbation problem BUT wait, no i dont take Propecia hmm.

SO all those old women who lose hair are also masturbating right i mean DHT and stuff or does it only apply to men.

Wait you accusing me of reporting you as Spam? Do you have any proof for those claims? Maybe proof like your Greek Study?

Ridiculous, i am only harsh against obvious Bullshit from some people to come up with stuff and say "Its not from the table"

Its not from the table because it is simply irrelevant

----------


## BaldingBackwards

http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full

they almost had it in my opinion just needed to go that extra step and test right after ejaculation.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> Its just bogus claims from some nutcases nothing more. Maybe i have a masturbation problem BUT wait, no i dont take Propecia hmm.
> 
> SO all those old women who lose hair are also masturbating right i mean DHT and stuff or does it only apply to men.
> 
> Wait you accusing me of reporting you as Spam? Do you have any proof for those claims? Maybe proof like your Greek Study?
> 
> Ridiculous, i am only harsh against obvious Bullshit from some people to come up with stuff and say "Its not from the table"
> 
> Its not from the table because it is simply irrelevant


 There is your study stop masturbating or atleast stop being so sensative. And have you ever see a womens hair loss lookk like the M shape or crown of MPB. I don't pretend to know why women lose there hair chill out dude take a deep breath and start reading.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> If your theory holds true then why are products and drugs that contradict your proposed methods so effective?  I.e. Propecia?


 
You also did not read all my writing I explain very clearly why Propecia but let me state it again. Ill make it easy the three top side affects in those who see results on Propecia are 1. Loss in libido 2. Inability to ejaculate and 3. Not being able to get an erection. Propecia does exacally what they set out to do when they created it decrease size of prostate to give relief to those suffering from enalrged prostate. However It is my opinion that the side affects of reduced labido is what is causing the growth. How? Think about it from my theory stand point, if you decrease ejaculation thus are not adding high levels of dht to your hair anymore then blood can do what it does best for the hair follicle and slowy rinse out the DHT and regain growth again. You dont need a pill to do this abstinance would do just fine.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> Gentleman,
> To answer your question "how much is too Much" (ejaculating). There is a chart in a book I have on Chinese medicine called Tao. The suggested rates are as follows:
> Up to age 25,  daily is permitted. There after, only 4=5 times per week. By age 40, 3 times er week, in your 50's twice per week and after age 60 no more often than once per week. So, the frequency on which you can ejaculate without suffering health consequences is directly related to your age. I didn't write this book I only read it, so please don't yell at me! 
> 
> Now, can any of you tell me how I, a woman, can lower MY DHT levels? I'm going bald too! (And I almost never er..., ejaculate).


 I have actually given womens balding a good thought to and if you are having FPB then it is also being done by DHT they know that as well. The pattern is different and the affects is actually more like diffusing often in bald patches on one part of the haid or simply thinning all over. My first two questions would be how often you orgasm the reason I ask is because the female orgasm has shown to have alot of brain activity and science already beleives that DHT is also created in the brain. Maybe thats why the pattern is different its not a collection over time like men. For women it happens much faster and I would guess (key word I wont even call this a theory) that there is an over prodcution of DHT coming straight from the brain into the follicles. This could be caused by orgasmn I really don't know it often happens during birth for women which if they are having a boy my theory would be that you lose hair because your body actually  gets DHT high levels of it that signal your child to grow genitals and thus become a man. Sorry that I do not know more but the only real help I can give you is INCREASE BLOOD FLOW TO YOUR HEAD. At the very least that will make the hair that you have grow stronger and began washing DHT out of the hair follicle. Remember this advice will not help for any other hair loss but MPB or FPB.

----------


## Hurts

People need to get off BaldingBackwards' back. Personally I think he has a valid case. I've always noticed that when I don't ejaculate for a while, I find I shed much less after the 3rd day of abstinence. When I comb my hair in front of the sink I see a *noticable*  lot more hair in the sink on days where i've ejaculated the previous night than when I abstain for 3-4 days. I'm not selling shit by the way.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> People need to get off BaldingBackwards' back. Personally I think he has a valid case. I've always noticed that when I don't ejaculate for a while, I find I shed much less after the 3rd day of abstinence. When I comb my hair in front of the sink I see a *noticable*  lot more hair in the sink on days where i've ejaculated the previous night than when I abstain for 3-4 days. I'm not selling shit by the way.


 Yes I have noticed the same thing about shedding it almost stops after 7 days of not doing it too. Can you take pictures of your hair lines and write down everytime you ejaculate please. Make sure you increase bloodflow to your head via neck stretches, warm cold therapy (look it up), working out do them all. And keep in mind that the longer you go the less DHT in  your system and with steady blood flow your hair should began to grow back. Thanks bro email me at ***************************** for any questions

----------


## BaldingBackwards

baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> You also did not read all my writing I explain very clearly why Propecia but let me state it again. Ill make it easy the three top side affects in those who see results on Propecia are 1. Loss in libido 2. Inability to ejaculate and 3. Not being able to get an erection. Propecia does exacally what they set out to do when they created it decrease size of prostate to give relief to those suffering from enalrged prostate. However It is my opinion that the side affects of reduced labido is what is causing the growth. How? Think about it from my theory stand point, if you decrease ejaculation thus are not adding high levels of dht to your hair anymore then blood can do what it does best for the hair follicle and slowy rinse out the DHT and regain growth again. You dont need a pill to do this abstinance would do just fine.


 This makes a bit of sense.

But I still don't understand why MPB started at 16 years old for me, when I was a virgin and did not jerk off yet.

Can you explain that to me? I am willing to try and reason with you if you can explain to me why MPB started for me when I was a virgin and hadn't jerked off at that age.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

I posted on this but I will clarify again. DHT spikes at two points in your life 1. When your in the womb to begin forming male gender it literally is responsible for making you a boy and 2. Around sixteen DHT spikes again because it is soley responsible for puting hair on your face. Thats right whether you were masturbating/haveing sex at sixteen or not your DHT spiked and you began to grow facial hair? Either way DHT spiking especially if it was followed the year after with the beginning of frequent ejaculation then that would explain it. Most people who get beirds young even if they dont bald alot have a small thinning affect. Thats why even men with good hair look can look at there 12 year old photos and see they had much more hair. A good example of this are the five people I know personally at different ages that all do not grow hair on there face and none of them have balded whats so ever they look like 12 year olds on top. I believe these people simply dont produce DHT maybe even there ejacultion is just such a low amount they never see any affects. A disorder were you stop producing DHT in the womb leads to a disease of were a man never grows hair on his face and his genitles are underdevelped. For most his life he may be treated like a girl untill puberty when he makes testosterone and starts getting deep voic and hair. Except he wont ever produce DHT and never have facial hair completely immune to MPB.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

So you think those that were already gonna genetically go bald, make it worse and speed up the process by jerking off/having sex?

Because I just can't believe jerking off/having sex will outright make you suffer from MPB.

I know a bunch of jerk off friends with a full head of hair.

Please clarify this, do you think you make hair loss worse by masterbating/fucking, if you're already destined to lose hair? And if you don't masterbate/have sex, then you'll still have MPB but not as bad as it would have been if you did masterbate/fuck?

The latter sounds more realistic to me.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Another few questions for you ResearchGuy: 

1. How is your hair loss? 
2. Have you tried this yourself, how long have you gone, if you know what I mean?
3. Are you on any hair loss treatment?
4. You seem like you really wanna help[as soon as I see you wanna sell something I will change my mind], so why continue to share your thoughts on a forum that is so hostile towards you[outside of a few members like me and some others] and just keep this secret to yourself and grow your own hair back and just realize that it's their loss if they don't want to read what you have to say? I ask this because you seem really confident in your discovery, so why not use yourself as an experiment and take pics of your progress then prove every one wrong?

----------


## BaldingBackwards

Don't be rediculous what could I possibally sell. I wont lie I called two patent lawyers to see if I could patent any type of sequence DHT testing and the approach to treating it with reduction of frequency and increase in blood flow. Both lawyers advised from the general descriptions I gave them that it was not patentable. I figure this much before I even called. I have nothing to sell allthough If I prove this theory I will set up a website to educate and maybe get a large following sell advertisements who knows but will never charge anybody for what may turn out to be common knowledge. My hair loss is very mininmal at the temples but I had lost some hair. I would say about a year of slow recession now halted. I went two weeks twice now without ejaculating and just like the testoserone study said at about 7 days you notice a breakout of zits. YOu also notice alot of shedding and your skin will be oily like usual. Then after the 7th day your hair will dry up and stop falling out in designate areas. Normal shedding is completely determined by the active growth faze count that you have on your head and really isnt a good way to gage hair loss. Your scalp loses that Oilyness and the zits that you get at day 7 will be deep boil like zits. You will notice the texture of your hair within  the month become dry. If you want good results slowly reduce the tempeture of the water in the shower over your head till its significantly cold but do it gradually and let your body get used to it. This is great for blood flow! I am not a doctor though so consult your doctor for any conditions before atempting.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> So you think those that were already gonna genetically go bald, make it worse and speed up the process by jerking off/having sex?
> 
> Because I just can't believe jerking off/having sex will outright make you suffer from MPB.
> 
> I know a bunch of jerk off friends with a full head of hair.
> 
> Please clarify this, do you think you make hair loss worse by masterbating/fucking, if you're already destined to lose hair? And if you don't masterbate/have sex, then you'll still have MPB but not as bad as it would have been if you did masterbate/fuck?
> 
> The latter sounds more realistic to me.


 

No I believe some people dont produce very much DHT in there prostate and/or have really good blood flow to there head. Its a balance between the two and if you look at various diagrams of the Caratoid Artery you will notice that they all very a little. Humans arteries bring blood to the follicles so if youres are really strong DHT wont be able to stay bound easily. Think of a washing something off your driveway that stuck really bad to the ground. We will think of it as clue that dried to your drive way. You spray the water half way on the pressure and little pieces of the dried glue are coming off to get it all the way off you must turn up the pressure. If your blood is not literally washing the DHT out of the dermal Papilla then its going to collect. And as it collects more and more the hair gets smaller and smaller until it stops growing at all

----------


## howardroarke

I had beautiful hair till 21 . Though there is some hairloss and recession at temples, the quality of hair was quite good. Even when I oiled the hair, my scalp wouldn't show.I was living with my room mates then.So I masturbated very rarely. Once in a month. Then college ended and I got a job and have been staying alone ever since. And , I have been masturbating atleast once a day and mostly twice for past three years. It's a chronic addiction for me and sadly I couldn't share with any of my friends . Here on this forum, there is anonymity, there is hope  . It's an addiction I tried to get out of a few times. But after two to three days there is a relapse.  

This habit probably lead to my hairloss. My once beautiful hair is now in ruins.
I can see it miniaturizing in the front. I can no longer apply gel or oil because it shows my scalp. To say it effects me is an understatement. It just is destroying me every day and every moment I look in the mirror.

So, I want to change. I hate the addiction. Have been using finasteride for past 4 months and there is shedding going .Not sure if it's due to Fin. A small bald spot at the crown got covered. But my front is as bad or may be worse than before. I want to try this thing. If not my hair atleast it would save some time and health. I have my pics here after 4 months on finasteride. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63928316@N06/ 

I lost the baseline pics..

----------


## Hurts

I actually know 2 people who seriously CANNOT grow facial hair and they have a superb head of hair (although they have receeded, it cannot be seen beneath all the hair). Interesting.

BTW BaldingBackwards is not saying ejaculation CAUSES hairloss, he's basically saying it's a contributing factor for people that produce more DHT than normal. I find his argument hard to ignore since I had my own suspicions (I even opened a thread about it here: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5009)

----------


## auglen

> I had beautiful hair till 21 . Though there is some hairloss and recession at temples, the quality of hair was quite good. Even when I oiled the hair, my scalp wouldn't show.I was living with my room mates then.So I masturbated very rarely. Once in a month. Then college ended and I got a job and have been staying alone ever since. And , I have been masturbating atleast once a day and mostly twice for past three years. It's a chronic addiction for me and sadly I couldn't share with any of my friends . Here on this forum, there is anonymity, there is hope  . It's an addiction I tried to get out of a few times. But after two to three days there is a relapse.  
> 
> This habit probably lead to my hairloss. My once beautiful hair is now in ruins.
> I can see it miniaturizing in the front. I can no longer apply gel or oil because it shows my scalp. To say it effects me is an understatement. It just is destroying me every day and every moment I look in the mirror.
> 
> So, I want to change. I hate the addiction. Have been using finasteride for past 4 months and there is shedding going .Not sure if it's due to Fin. A small bald spot at the crown got covered. But my front is as bad or may be worse than before. I want to try this thing. If not my hair atleast it would save some time and health. I have my pics here after 4 months on finasteride. 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/63928316@N06/ 
> 
> I lost the baseline pics..


 As for dropping the addiction it's really not that hard. Can do it cold turkey style, after 3 or 4 attempts it sticked in my case.

----------


## mothernature

if your on fin already, and already supressing DHT, would it be ok to have sex 2-3 times a week? Or are you saying that even with FIN u cant have sex? :Confused:

----------


## auglen

> if your on fin already, and already supressing DHT, would it be ok to have sex 2-3 times a week? Or are you saying that even with FIN u cant have sex?


 If AND ONLY IF the hypothesis is true in my understanding it would suggest that if you want to stop it as much as possible least sexual activity would be recommended. But then again the amount of that extra DHT after one ejaculation should not be too crazy. 
But again, we know too little to make assumptions like that. There is chance that propitiate makes the potential benefits of abstinence negligible. 

It would be also interesting to see if sexual arousal affects the DHT.



Personally I say go cold turkey. Dosing it like that might make it hard for you to control.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> if your on fin already, and already supressing DHT, would it be ok to have sex 2-3 times a week? Or are you saying that even with FIN u cant have sex?


 No you must decrease ejaculation frequency.Those medications shrink your prostate and often lead to loss in labido its not the drug thats doing anything its the people who dont ejaculate for month after month and after a year those people see the most growth. Its not just irony you guys get off the meds and turn to abstinence atleast long enough to grow your hair back.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

Everybody listen to this!!!!!!! Please take pictures and record every ejaculation. Men who will try my Rhythm technique (thats what I am naming it) I need accurate documentation to publish my findings in a Medical Journal. Please record and take pictures of your hair short and in the same lighting and same position every month. Be patient after only a month you will see improvements. Make sure all through out the day you lean over and get some blood to your head, massage your temples and back of the neck, use rogaine if you already are, or the lazer comb, and please look up cold shower therapy! Do neck stretches everyday whatever increases blood will spead the process of washing DHT out. A few months ago when they told you that your stem cells are still there they are just not being activated was the best news we ever got as a hairloss community. It proves all you have to do is wake these follicles up. Good luck baldingbackwards dot com is my email if anybody has any questions or needs anything but please send me the pictures and documentation every month thanks guys!

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> I actually know 2 people who seriously CANNOT grow facial hair and they have a superb head of hair (although they have receeded, it cannot be seen beneath all the hair). Interesting.
> 
> BTW BaldingBackwards is not saying ejaculation CAUSES hairloss, he's basically saying it's a contributing factor for people that produce more DHT than normal. I find his argument hard to ignore since I had my own suspicions (I even opened a thread about it here: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5009)


 Right on didn't even know this had been wrote about on here. Yea you pretty much hit on the head. Some of us have to watch our ejaculations others may not have too. The real key will be how much hair can you grow back with prolonged abstince I mean what guy do you know that goes months without ejaculating. I don't know any. This would really explain why the only people who ever grow there hair backs are the ones propecia drops the libido in. So interesting but I will have my DHT results monday and will post them on here. Allthough because of the spikes in testosterone on the 7 day Im starting to think I should have kept testing every day to see if DHT is randomly increased to prduce Testosterone? I dont know but ill be back on Monday to give results.

----------


## HairTalk

God, would you look at all the posts this bull-shit thread has garnered? Male-pattern baldness "cured"; ejaculation; etc.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> No you must decrease ejaculation frequency.Those medications shrink your prostate and often lead to loss in labido its not the drug thats doing anything its the people who dont ejaculate for month after month and after a year those people see the most growth. Its not just irony you guys get off the meds and turn to abstinence atleast long enough to grow your hair back.


 Okay, so i'm Finasteride, been on it for 7 months now. I've had no side effects whatsoever, I can jerk off twice a day if I wanted to, I get sexually aroused often[I am 22  :Stick Out Tongue: ], and TBH I am not seeing any regrowth, just little baby hairs that have been baby hairs for about 3 months now, well they are growing, but at snails pace. And I honestly thought i'd be better by this time, i'm also on Minoxidil.

So could it be that Finasteride 1.25 MG is just not working for me then? And I will have to do what the pill is supposed to do; on my own, by stopping my daily jerk off sessions?

----------


## auglen

> Everybody listen to this!!!!!!! Please take pictures and record every ejaculation. Men who will try my Rhythm technique (thats what I am naming it) I need accurate documentation to publish my findings in a Medical Journal. Please record and take pictures of your hair short and in the same lighting and same position every month. Be patient after only a month you will see improvements. Make sure all through out the day you lean over and get some blood to your head, massage your temples and back of the neck, use rogaine if you already are, or the lazer comb, and please look up cold shower therapy! Do neck stretches everyday whatever increases blood will spead the process of washing DHT out. A few months ago when they told you that your stem cells are still there they are just not being activated was the best news we ever got as a hairloss community. It proves all you have to do is wake these follicles up. Good luck baldingbackwards dot com is my email if anybody has any questions or needs anything but please send me the pictures and documentation every month thanks guys!


 I have not had any other ejaculations than nocturnal emissions for over 7-8 months already.
If there is regrowth it's very slight, I'm still not completely positive.
And in terms of thickness I do not think that there is a difference.

Again keep in mind that I'm 18 and the only recession I have had is some slight recession in the temple area and that is where I'm seeing what I believe MIGHT be regrowth (details in my own topic I started a while ago).
So perhaps if someone was seriously balding the benefits would be more obvious, no idea.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Okay, so i'm Finasteride, been on it for 7 months now. I've had no side effects whatsoever, I can jerk off twice a day if I wanted to, I get sexually aroused often[I am 22 ], and TBH I am not seeing any regrowth, just little baby hairs that have been baby hairs for about 3 months now, well they are growing, but at snails pace. And I honestly thought i'd be better by this time, i'm also on Minoxidil.
> 
> So could it be that Finasteride 1.25 MG is just not working for me then? And I will have to do what the pill is supposed to do; on my own, by stopping my daily jerk off sessions?


 
yes that is exacally what is happening you are not having the side affects and thus not growing any hair. Once again I been blocked it wont even let me sign on to the other account so I dont know whats up with this censored website. This is supposed to be a forum. email me at baldingbackwards dot com if you want the DHT results and/or if you want to take part in this study. I will try and post but if I get blocked again and nobody hears from me on Monday just email me. Im not gonna try much harder then this to let people know what I found Its not like im making a cent on all the hard work.

----------


## mothernature

so what you're telling me is, if I want to really save my hair, not onlycan I not have sex with my girlfriend but I cant be aroused by her either as it may increase my DHT level? I get aroused when I'm around her. Would you advise that I split up with her then? Should I pack her bags and send her on her merry way :Confused:

----------


## Delphi

> God, would you look at all the posts this bull-shit thread has garnered? Male-pattern baldness "cured"; ejaculation; etc.


 Ridiculous isn't it? People are so incredibly gullible. Enjoy your sex lives people,  you can try all you want, but abstaining will not stop your hair loss or grow it back. This is one of the oldest wives tales there is. This guy is either a nut, or will be trying to sell something eventually.

----------


## Cory

If you are saying this is cure then men in their 60s or 70s should have full head of hair, I don't think that all men in that age have sex or masturbate.

As for arousal it's impossible not to have it, especially for the younger men.

----------


## mothernature

> Ridiculous isn't it? People are so incredibly gullible. Enjoy your sex lives people,  you can try all you want, but abstaining will not stop your hair loss or grow it back. This is one of the oldest wives tales there is. This guy is either a nut, or will be trying to sell something eventually.


 if there is not hard scientific evidence behind either side, then it doesn't hurt to try something and see if it makes a difference for you

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Well i'm ****ed then, if I can't have any arousal.

Forget it, i'm just sticking to Finasteride and Minoxidil to slow down my hair loss. It's not like my hair is falling anyway, my hair loss stopped at the 2 month mark. Just haven't seen the regrowth or thickening I thought I would have by now. I'm gonna keep jerking off.

Thanks for the info though, Research, I know you believe in what you say. Hopefully you can prove every one you were right all along.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> so what you're telling me is, if I want to really save my hair, not onlycan I not have sex with my girlfriend but I cant be aroused by her either as it may increase my DHT level? I get aroused when I'm around her. Would you advise that I split up with her then? Should I pack her bags and send her on her merry way


 LOL. I am not sure if your serious but If you love your girlfriend don't throw her out. No my theory really revolves around the spike of DHT due to ejaculation and that if that is done to frequently your blood flow will not be able to combat the amount of DHT building up and the top or ends of your arteries were MPB accurs. When you get aroused you do secrete seamen however its much lower and may not have a DHT affect that would matter. Its a balance of blood flow and DHT wer already know that. ALl that I am sugjesting as a new theory is that the DHT comes directly from the ejaculation. At this point this is an unknown variable by that I mean I have no idea what will be too much from one person to the next. What we already know is that testosterone takes 7 days after ejaculation to balance out thats fact. So I would say more then once a week is not good IF YOU ARE TRYING TO REGROW HAIR!!!!!  And really the selling comment is getting old what the hell could I sell? This when proven will be just common knowledge, if I am right. Take it for what it is, a theory that can be proven right or wrong in the mean time look at those countries were people are not haveing this problem of hair loss as much they also dont believe in wasting energy on your hand(masturbation) alot of which porn is as rare as MPB. Sorry to all those scorned people who have lost hair but once again I find it ironic nobody is coming on here stating they dont have a high ejaculation frequency and is still loseing hair. Once again I will give you DHT results Monday and will be doint another test to see if the 7th day is when DHT spikes unless of course this first one shows it which I really believe it will. Either way from what I have seen in my self and a few others hairloss not only stops but regrows a few months into abstinence.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> If you are saying this is cure then men in their 60s or 70s should have full head of hair, I don't think that all men in that age have sex or masturbate.
> 
> As for arousal it's impossible not to have it, especially for the younger men.


 Yea I didn't mean to give anyone the idea that getting aroused produced high level of DHT I dont believe that my theory is for ejaculation. However the more often you are aroused the more you will need to ejaculate other wise problems like blue balls come into play. This is why during abstinence you must not watch porn its like walking through landmines. 

As far as men in there 60s or 70s they already have decreased blood flow to there hole body so even the low levels of DHT especially if they still are sexually active would easily bind to all places in the body which would explain why old men even lose hair were its traditionally not affect by MPB. 

EITHER WAY THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOU NEED TO REALIZE IS THAT I TESTED THIS ALLREADY. THIS CAN BE PROVEN OR DISPROVEN SO CHILL WAIT FOR MY RESULTS AND I WILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

My test results came back today and understand that as far as science is concerned my DHT levels in 15 minutes should do just about nothing. 

05/27/2001- last ejaculationg before testing

06/10/2011- Test day by time and DHT reading in ng/dl listed below

11:05- (First test before ejaculation reading): 27 

11:10- (About 70 seconds after ejaculation): 38

11:12- (2 minutes after ejaculation): 36

11:17- (7 minute after ejaculation): 20

Conclusion: The Standard Range is 25-75 and recently thought to only fluctuate gradually throughout the day. I have proven this incorrect and showed a direct result on DHT level after an ejaculation. Further more the decreaseing of those levels are so quick testing can only be done immedeitally after an ejaculation. This is because the DHT flows very quickly throughout your body and binds too the hair follicles were the little amount of blood flow is allowing. This area is the classic MPB pattern starting at the temples and then crown. I am announceing my finding to the public and all of my readers. I take credit for discovering the importance of ejaculation on DHT levels and also coin the phrase The Ejaculation Rythem Technique or for short ERT. This rythem involves any approach at reducing ejaculation rates and increasing blood flow to find an optimal balance to both stop and reverse hair loss. Further more the impact ejaculation has on hormanal imbalances cause acne and ERT also shows reduction in breakouts after day 7 and on.  


A personal note to my readers: I have not had much hair loss and as you can tell from the numbers mine are very low. Yours will likely spike much more however my next tests on my self will look at the affects of ejaculation following the day after a previous ejaculation. I will then see the number after consecutive ejaculations within the same day. My next theory is that the closer these ejaculations are together the more that number spikes and I am eager to test this. Thank you all and I will post more results in the coming weeks.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

The date pre ejaculation should read 2011 not 2001 and one its two weeks of abstinence before I did the tests

----------


## BackwardsBalding

My test results came back today and understand that as far as science is concerned my DHT levels in 15 minutes should do just about nothing. 

05/27/2011- last ejaculation before testing two weeks before test date

06/10/2011- Test day by time and DHT reading in ng/dl listed below

11:05- (First test before ejaculation reading): 27 

11:10- (About 70 seconds after ejaculation): 38

11:12- (2 minutes after ejaculation): 36

11:17- (7 minute after ejaculation): 20

Conclusion: The Standard Range is 25-75 and recently thought to only fluctuate gradually throughout the day. I have proven this incorrect and showed a direct result on DHT level after an ejaculation. Further more the decreasing of those levels are so quick testing can only be done immediately after an ejaculation. This is because the DHT flows very quickly throughout your body and binds too the hair follicles were the little amount of blood flow is allowing. This area is the classic MPB pattern starting at the temples and then crown. I am announcing my finding to the public and all of my readers. I take credit for discovering the importance of ejaculation on DHT levels and also coin the phrase The Ejaculation Rhythm Technique or for short ERT. This rhythm involves any approach at reducing ejaculation rates and increasing blood flow to find an optimal balance to both stop and reverse hair loss. Further more the impact ejaculation has on hormonal imbalances cause acne and ERT also shows reduction in breakouts after day 7 and on. 


A personal note to my readers: I have not had much hair loss and as you can tell from the numbers mine are very low. Yours will likely spike much more however my next tests on my self will look at the affects of ejaculation following the day after a previous ejaculation. I will then see the number after consecutive ejaculations within the same day. My next theory is that the closer these ejaculations are together the more that number spikes and I am eager to test this. Thank you all and I will post more results in the coming weeks

----------


## auglen

> If you are saying this is cure then men in their 60s or 70s should have full head of hair, I don't think that all men in that age have sex or masturbate.
> 
> As for arousal it's impossible not to have it, especially for the younger men.


 Again, it's not definitive that arousal or ejaculation would produce significant amounts of DHT. 
But if we're already taking about abstinence then it is completely possible to avoid arousal too.

Now I got to a point where I have a very very slight erection perhaps twice, thrice a day, cannot even call that arousal really, just some minor random erections.

As for acne I can confirm that it worked for me in that department. But this is a less contested idea as far as I'm aware.

@BackwardsBalding:
Congratulations on the findings if those are true. Do some more experiments and perhaps you could publish those somewhere or convince some people to really look into it.
Could you perhaps post scans of the read-outs or any other evidence you have?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/...stProof1-2.png

http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/...stProof2-1.png

http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/...TestProof3.png

http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/...TestProof4.png

----------


## Cory

Even if your theory is true, how much regrowth can be excepted, to go in abstinence for months it would take a damn good one.

----------


## RichardDawkins

This thread is hilarious. I will put this in my favorites and when we have a cure and solution in the pretty near future, i will occasionally dig this thread up for people to laugh and have fun

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Even if your theory is true, how much regrowth can be excepted, to go in abstinence for months it would take a damn good one.


 Think of it like this. You lost your hair because you over did it (ejaculated too freqently). If you reduce it in half you wont lose hair but to grow it back you better do the opposite of what was making you lose it. The opposite would be not doing it at all. Propeica can take a year year to see results. So my guess is the longer you go the better but if your serious about it then try to cut down to once or twice a month. If you can go longer then that you will just yield faster results.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> This thread is hilarious. I will put this in my favorites and when we have a cure and solution in the pretty near future, i will occasionally dig this thread up for people to laugh and have fun


 
Look baldy. Enough with your negative comments. I have put alot of work into this. Two weeks solid every day spent study, one term to the next about  hair loss. I formulated a theory went and tested it. Testing was not easy it was nerve wrecking and I had to monitor the hole process. I had to call the lab because they would have not tested thinking they were duplicates. I had to coninve my doctor I wasnt crazy and that my levels would fluctuate. I had to pay to see my doctor. I checked laws and regulations, patents, other theories. I had checked a 100 different studies on the matter. Put  together a three page presentation and talked to numerous specialist on the matter. Quit being such a downer I proved my theory and posted it for FREE for all of you. So stop being so ungreatfull and take it for what it is or atleast stop posting negative comments on here. Thanks have a good weekend. GET OVER YOUR MASTURBATION/SEX PROBLEM AND GROW SOME HAIR BACK.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Even if your theory is true, how much regrowth can be excepted, to go in abstinence for months it would take a damn good one.


 I believe... In theory....That you can grow all your hair back and it will take being almost always abstinent for about as long as it took for you to go bald. If you have been loseing hair for 2 years then maybe thats how long. However if you ejaculated alot it may grow back way faster just from the rapid decrease in DHT. Good luck take pictures

----------


## AgainstThis

You are pitiful.

----------


## HairTalk

> GET OVER YOUR MASTURBATION/SEX PROBLEM AND GROW SOME HAIR BACK.


 Is it that you're all humoring this guy, or that you're genuinely piqued by this almost-funnybut-nowplayed-out bullshit? At best, this is someone having a good laugh at how much attention his joke's been able to get; at worst, he's a mental patient out of meds., peering through a scope from the top of a bell-tower, someplace.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Is it that you're all humoring this guy, or that you're genuinely piqued by this almost-funnybut-nowplayed-out bullshit? At best, this is someone having a good laugh at how much attention his joke's been able to get; at worst, he's a mental patient out of meds., peering through a scope from the top of a bell-tower, someplace.


 
Look at it this way. I came on this website because I formulated a theory that I could test. You however are on here because your vanity won't allow you to except loseing your hair. You are looking for a cure or something that works but even the thought of giving up your compulsive sexual desires to grow hair Back repulsed you to lashing out on someone you know nothing about. I understand loseing your hair is frustrating but take a deep breathe and go back and read this post I have proven what I planned and will continue to do so. Stop pulling your hair out and relax.

----------


## Infinity

Mr. BB, I see some validity in your theory. Albeit, I see how it can be a high price to pay for the typical American man. I based my opinion of your theory by comparing the hair (and sex lives) of my ex-husband, and the  three other boyfriends I've had (not at the same time!). It kinda makes sense now. 

RichardDawkins suggested I start masturbating. HOW could this _possibly_ promote hair growth???? Perhaps it was sarcasm. 

 My own orgasms have always been far and few between,  _especially_ recently.  Sure, I had more hair when I was still married, but I was younger then, also. So, am I supposed to start orgasming to regrow my hair, or stop the few per year that I have? How could only a few per year create hair loss? I admit, I'm willing to try ALMOST anything. (I don;t want surgery, etc.). Abstinece is not a problem since (sigh) I'm already doing that.  Yet, my hair is getting thinner daily. Even so, women do not lose semen, which we don't have to begin with. (it's _semen_  that you lose, BTW. A _seaman_  is a guy who sails ships.  :Smile: 

Why don't you just try a natural DHT blocker, like zinc, or the product Nu-Hair? Why wouldn't that work? I just ordered a box of Nu-hair again. I took it once for a month but it probably wasn't long enough. I'll try again.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I can't pretend to know if your orgasm is producing dht I really dont know. They know its a very small percent of women are loseing it to do dht over production and I'm assuming it's different because it doeant appear to be a buildup like MPB. All though if you could pull off the test do it.I believe just like they already know is dht is produced in the brain maybe that's the trigger for women. Your orgasm by many doctors have stated high brain activity. Make sure you check dht within a minute after orgasm. Do one before to. Blood test and then you can even try saliva and take numerous tests within the first few minutes like I did. Please post your results ttell your doctor your theory this is not yet accepted in western society. Good luck

----------


## HairTalk

> Look at it this way. I came on this website because I formulated a theory that I could test. You however are on here because your vanity won't allow you to except loseing your hair. You are looking for a cure or something that works but even the thought of giving up your compulsive sexual desires to grow hair Back repulsed you to lashing out on someone you know nothing about. I understand loseing your hair is frustrating but take a deep breathe and go back and read this post I have proven what I planned and will continue to do so. Stop pulling your hair out and relax.


 You're here to get a chuckle by ****ing with people; sadly and sickly, you've succeeded to a larger-than-expected degree in doing so. Well done; now, **** off.

----------


## TheEarthIsNotFlat

First, I would like to say I have followed this forum since the start and am bb's twin brother.  This will be my first comment and simply my opinion. With all the circumstantial evidence I don't see why all the criticism. The fact that the test came back with a spike in DHT is amazing. That has never been recorded and furthermore, never been studied immediately after ejaculation. I was very skeptical on this subject and even criticized him wile he explained to my wife. But now, seeing the results with my own eyes it is crazy. My brother has invested alot of time and passion and has succeeded. He was told by everyone ejaculation doesn't spike dht but it does. I'm not saying it has a huge impact, I'm not saying stopping ejaculation will help. Jus it spikes dht and he figured that out for sure. I am married and have a ejaculation 3-4 times a week average with occasional better weeks. I am not only loosing hair faster but also greying. We are twins and IDE be willing to post pics to compare his abstinence to my not. Final note, Me personally will shave my head to get sex on a regular basis so I don't share his passion in this.

----------


## Delphi

This gets more bizarre with every post.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Oh man this is getting better and better, i really enjoy it ;-)

----------


## Kamui85

Hes evil twin brother? LOL, anyway I admire all the effort he's put to this entire strange thing... Im abstaining for all whole month! (Im serious)

----------


## TheEarthIsNotFlat

Listen. The fact is, there is no link to ejaculation and hair loss because they never tested right after. Every one including Richard Dawkins here says that there is no spike but I seen the facts. Ask your doctor for a couple simple blood test one being right after ejaculation and u shall see. Imagine of this spike increases as it escalates. His dht went up 50% from one ejaculation and dropped back down within 7 min. You do that more frequently there will be more dht. It seems really simple to me I don't understand the ignorance in this forum.

----------


## TheEarthIsNotFlat

> This gets more bizarre with every post.


 Ejaculation and even masturbation are normal. Shouldn't be bizarre. For all the nay Sayers I would order the 5$ test from your local hospital to prove him wrong. All though you won't when you try and maybe rd masturbation problem is that serious he doesn't want that to be the cause. Think about it and try your own study.

----------


## RichardDawkins

man you guys are awesome.

Hey here are some other nuts to crack

I say

1) hair loss is related to long sleeping... Why not its not wrong but nobody tested it yet

2) hair loss is related to wieners.....Nobody tested it yet

3) Hair loss is related to wrong tv programs....you know

----------


## TheEarthIsNotFlat

> man you guys are awesome.
> 
> Hey here are some other nuts to crack
> 
> I say
> 
> 1) hair loss is related to long sleeping... Why not its not wrong but nobody tested it yet
> 
> 2) hair loss is related to wieners.....Nobody tested it yet
> ...


 Problem is this is now tested and proven. Try it your self. I'm done with you. No reason to defend him when there is now evidence.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> This thread is hilarious. I will put this in my favorites and when we have a cure and solution in the pretty near future, i will occasionally dig this thread up for people to laugh and have fun


 There's no need for any of this. You're a good member to this site and i'm sure you're a good person. There is no need to make fun of the guy. You can't say he is not making an effort in to his theory. Just let it go RD. It's not like he's trying to sell anything.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Think of it like this. You lost your hair because you over did it (ejaculated too freqently). If you reduce it in half you wont lose hair but to grow it back you better do the opposite of what was making you lose it. The opposite would be not doing it at all. Propeica can take a year year to see results. So my guess is the longer you go the better but if your serious about it then try to cut down to once or twice a month. If you can go longer then that you will just yield faster results.


 I disagree with losing your hair for ejaculating too much. You have to realize, maybe there are members on here who were virgins for a very long time, and didn't jerk off until a certain age. And before that certain age, they were already going bald.

Maybe that is why you are being treated with this hostility, but members just don't want to admit they lost hair before losing their virginity, like me, which I don't have to hide it. Maybe i'm totally wrong and they are angry because of something else, but that is the only reason i can think of for some one to be so defensive about this subject. Which they could rightfully be, because they know first hand[no pun] that jerking off didn't make them lose their hair cause they hadn't done it when they got hit with MPB. I am positive that ejaculating or having sex did not make me lose hair, because I was already suffering from aggressive MPB before the first time I had sex and masterbated.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Then again, it's not out of the question that jerking off may make it worse, but it certainly does not cause it. And I don't think you can make it considerably better by stopping.

----------


## TheEarthIsNotFlat

> Then again, it's not out of the question that jerking off may make it worse, but it certainly does not cause it. And I don't think you can make it considerably better by stopping.


 I don't believe it causes it either. All I'm saying is there was a spike after one ejaculation. He has to test more often and less often. More then one test subject and numerous other things. He is only trying to help and I'm amazed he even got one trial to spike. I've read numerous places dht doesn't spike do to ejaculation and that isn't the case. Only time will tell whether it helps or not. I'm more interested to no if you do it more frequently does ur spike range fluctuate up and average low go up. That would tell me that over time of having 50% more dht circulating would have to cause mpb. ( not saying the only cause either) there may be numours things to cause spikes but do to the 5 min time u have to test before u go back down to normal may have never been considered. It's worth looking into if one asked me.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

My entire family knows about this and my brother just started believing after the test results came back. I know it's hard for you guys to believe but I only came on here to help you Guys. It my belief in karma that is driving me. I read many of your stories and blogs in my few weeks of research. And when I really finally came to my first blog I was sure of what I was saying. I could have waited for the tests and waited years to make a noise. But I didnt I kept all of you posted because I wAnted to help. So once again take for what it is and understand I don't have to peruse this. Every body can just stop researching it and you allcan visit the bald truth still waiting And holding because the answer you got wasnt the one you wanted.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Don't get me wrong, i'm actually trying it. I haven't done "it" in 2 days. I'll see how I feel at 7 days. I'll go for as long as possible and i'm taking pictures too. It won't hurt to try, or maybe it literally will hurt to try[blue balls].

----------


## auglen

I support all the effort put into that and strongly believe there might be a connection, but damn, the brother thing is indeed odd :-)
To be honest first I thought somebody else made that account to discredit you, haha.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I support all the effort put into that and strongly believe there might be a connection, but damn, the brother thing is indeed odd :-)
> To be honest first I thought somebody else made that account to discredit you, haha.


 I agree I was actually irritated that he did you can imagine how much that discredits what I am saying but after a few days of watching People freak out like me had enough. He abviously didn't realize how a bunch of random skeptical readers would tAke it. So much for convincing anyone the seriousness of my claim. Oh well for a second I started to get pissed off then decided I don't care anymore if Any of you believe in this proven theory. I will respond to those of u who want tO here more every one else go try propecia and rogaine and hopefully u see good results.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Lol what happened, your brother logged in here?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Don't get me wrong, i'm actually trying it. I haven't done "it" in 2 days. I'll see how I feel at 7 days. I'll go for as long as possible and i'm taking pictures too. It won't hurt to try, or maybe it literally will hurt to try[blue balls].


 Good bro u won't regret this!!Don't forget to increase blood flow use rogaine and massage your temples while leaning down like you were touching your toes.

----------


## Hurts

in your results it seems like there was a spike but less than 5 mins later it went back to normal. How would you justify that that 5 minute (we dont even know for sure if the spike lasted for 5 full minutes) spike would be a catalyst for MPB?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

You have brought up the best point. Earlier, before I had the test results, I posted that I started to doubt my theory when a scientist told me that bald men and fully haired mens DHT cirulatory levels were relatively the same and did not show a relationship. She believed aftern an ejaculation the DHT level wouldn't change at all. If you see in my earlier posts I talked about blood circulation and how it takes 1-3 minutes for all your blood to circulate through your entire body. I already stated that the reason they never measured this spike is because nobody runs to get there blood drawn right after an ejaculation and get tested for DHT. So how does this work? Science already believes that DHT is to "thick" compared to regular testosterone this is how it builds up in the hairfollicle. So the point is that DHT aftern an ejaculation doesnt ciruclate it simply gets stuck in your head little by little. You have to understand almost everything I have stated is already scientifically proven the only difference is I belive DHT is being soley produced in the prostate after ejaculation they believe its happeing in random hair follicles at random rates and times. I proved this theory but the next tests will be much better including alot more people. I would love if a few of you would go do this test your self. Its not easy but if you really want to prove me wrong then go try and post the results on here.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> cool! is this proven to work? i have found a product online though that offers a 30 day money back guarantee... it seems interesting though... can you tell me more about this product and compare it to this hair growth product i saw onine...


 Remember I have not sold anything to any of you these are only my opinions. Especially with my theory this product wouldn't be needed. However, I looked it up and seen what the company was trying to sell and I would be very skeptical to any product not being approved by FDA. If someone had a breakout cure and already backaged it there would be no reason to not get it FDA approved.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Muhahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahh oh hilarious the whole thread was about to sell a scam product

Yes finally you douchebags outed yourself hilarious

----------


## dgman21

Spencer do you have an opinion about all this information on this thread???

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Lol what happened, your brother logged in here?


 Yea I went wakeboarding and when I got home looked at my forum read what he wrote and didn't even have to look at the nexs posts before I started to boil. I knew how everyone would take that before even reading there responses. I been really trying to convince people of this and he took me ten steps backwards. Its all good though. Yes he is my Twin, ferternal, 8 minutes apart. He actually was way more skeptical then any of you and being my brother constantly hated on the entire thing. However I showed him the blog a few days ago and when my test results got in he really started to watch. Oh well though I asked him nicely to stay off my forum so no more posts from him. Eitherway All I care about is getting 25 people or so to do the study so if this his making you not want to take part email me and I will give you mine and his wifes facebook to confirm. Thanks have a good day

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Muhahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahh oh hilarious the whole thread was about to sell a scam product
> 
> Yes finally you douchebags outed yourself hilarious


 Mr Dawkins,

This will be my last post to you. I understand why you are so skeptical and apologize for what your are going through. I should have been more sensitive when adressing you in the past. Please understand that I am not pulling a fast one on you. I am so positive that ejaculation has an affect on hairloss that I have told ever person that I know and love before I even got the test results. When I got the email that they were back my heart must have been beating 200 beats per minute. But, just as I thought there was a spike in DHT. I have thinning at my temples its not much compared to alot of you but it is noticable when my hair is wet or put back at all. I have read many of your stories including yours MR. Dawkins and my heart went out to you. Your stories during the beggining stages of my research really drove me to keep going. I brought you exciting news about what I figured it out and because its been rough for you it was hard to believe. I hope in the future when this theory has been....better proven by more numbers you will believe me when I say all I ever wanted to do was help. I have nothing to sell and would not want to sell such free information even though I could have. Thanks for all the readers and comments I will continue to bring science into this matter and I am currently speaking with Doctors in Canada to test this matter at a much higher quantity. IF any of you do take my advice please track your results so we can let everyone know what we found in a year or two.

----------


## TheEarthIsNotFlat

> Remember I have not sold anything to any of you these are only my opinions. Especially with my theory this product wouldn't be needed. However, I looked it up and seen what the company was trying to sell and I would be very skeptical to any product not being approved by FDA. If someone had a breakout cure and already backaged it there would be no reason to not get it FDA approved.


 My brother is selling nothing. Read better next time. He asked me not to speak on here so this is my last post.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Oh man this is awesome :-) One guy with multiple accounts is talking to himself.

Gosh i am loving it :-) Of course Whitfield i mean ahhhem balding backwards i mean whatever you call yourself is not selling anything, thats the reason why he didnt put up a link to TRX in a thread where a lot of people are looking because of


THE MISLEADING TITLE

If it were up to my i would gather your ip adress and inform the authorities und publicly share your home adress with everyone who would to take a little anti frustration vacation in your area

----------


## Kamui85

> Oh man this is awesome :-) One guy with multiple accounts is talking to himself.
> 
> Gosh i am loving it :-) Of course Whitfield i mean ahhhem balding backwards i mean whatever you call yourself is not selling anything, thats the reason why he didnt put up a link to TRX in a thread where a lot of people are looking because of
> 
> 
> THE MISLEADING TITLE
> 
> If it were up to my i would gather your ip adress and inform the authorities und publicly share your home adress with everyone who would to take a little anti frustration vacation in your area


 even if hes saiyng the product doesnt probably work?

----------


## RichardDawkins

TRX2 is a scam and the whole thread here is as well

----------


## Kamui85

> TRX2 is a scam and the whole thread here is as well


 but hes SAYING THE PRODUCT DOESNT WORK! so hows is that a scam?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I am not sure he understands anything I have ever wrote on here. I have endorsed no product on here not even once. I am at a point were I will not even pay him anymore mind what so ever.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> cool! Is this proven to work? I have found a product online though that offers a 30 day money back guarantee... It seems interesting though... Can you tell me more about this product and compare it to this hair growth product i saw onine...


 do not buy this product!!!!! I know nothing about it and can only tell you that it is not approved by the fda!!!!! As the creator of this thread i assure you i do not endorse this product!!!!!

----------


## HairTalk

> do not buy this product!!!!! I know nothing about it and can only tell you that it is not approved by the fda!!!!! As the creator of this thread i assure you i do not endorse this product!!!!!


 I thought this bull-shit thread was generated by "ResearchNeverfails"; how many names do you use?

----------


## RichardDawkins

> I thought this bull-shit thread was generated by "ResearchNeverfails"; how many names do you use?


 Schizoid persons tend to have multiple accounts ( Hello Iron_man here is another screenshot for you)

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I thought this bull-shit thread was generated by "ResearchNeverfails"; how many names do you use?


 In his first post with BaldingBackwards, he said it's him. So I don't think he's trying to hide it. He said he's been blocked out of ResearchNeverFails because some members reported him for spamming.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I thought this bull-shit thread was generated by "ResearchNeverfails"; how many names do you use?


 My names are; researchneverfails, baldingbackwards, backwardsbalding it wouldn't let me sign on so I had to change my name twice.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I'm starting to believe nobody reads this forum All the way through just non contributing nobodies knocking any attempt at figuring MPB out.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Non contributing hmmm let me see, i aksed SPencer to interview Gho hmmm while you come up woth masturbation stories and multiple accounts hmmm

----------


## Bald26

> Non contributing hmmm let me see, i aksed SPencer to interview Gho hmmm while you come up woth masturbation stories and multiple accounts hmmm


 dude, why don't you shut the hell up?  If you don't want to follow his thread, let others do.  We are people with a brain.  As long as he starts selling something, we will know that.  I have been reading this thread since the beginning and very curious about what he will find out.

----------


## Kamui85

he really has a talent for making users post for the first time...

----------


## Bald26

> I'm starting to believe nobody reads this forum All the way through just non contributing nobodies knocking any attempt at figuring MPB out.


 Please continue your research.  I and many others are following what you're doing here.  Despite those rude posters.  I don't think you're scamming or trying to sell anything [up to this point].  It would be illogical if the admin ban or delete your thread.

FYI, I'm a balding man in my 26 years.  I've been losing hair for the past 3-4 years.  I've researched and tried so many ways to stop it.  Your finding could be one of the things that I could try.  With much appreciation!

----------


## RichardDawkins

registered june 2011 and 1 posting.

Man this thread is awesome so awesome. I am really exited to see which nickname you use next.

I really have tears in my eyes buddy tears for enjoyment.

You are people with brains? Well if speaking to yourself with multiple accounts is considered having a brain, then i opt for not having a brain.

Yes we are all curious about what he will find out :-)

Its so funny how fast newly registered users here start to defend this nonsense.

----------


## Bald26

> he really has a talent for making users post for the first time...


 If it wasn't because of that a-hole keep jumping in with negative comments.  I would have stayed out and keep reading this thread anonymously. I was afraid that the OP got discouraged so I had to register.

----------


## RichardDawkins

> If it wasn't because of that a-hole keep jumping in with negative comments.  I would have stayed out and keep reading this thread anonymously. I was afraid that the OP got discouraged so I had to register.


 Of course, very generous of you :-)

----------


## Bald26

> registered june 2011 and 1 posting.
> 
> Man this thread is awesome so awesome. I am really exited to see which nickname you use next.
> 
> I really have tears in my eyes buddy tears for enjoyment.
> 
> You are people with brains? Well if speaking to yourself with multiple accounts is considered having a brain, then i opt for not having a brain.
> 
> Yes we are all curious about what he will find out :-)
> ...


 Yes, if you keep with this trend, more of us will be coming to stop you from humiliating the guy.  I'm from California.  The admin can check my IP.  Stupid but want to be smart!  If it wasn't because of you, I could have just stayed out and read this shit without registering.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Please stop i really have tears in my eyes. You are insulting me and i only say my opinion on this subject. Sorry but i dont care if you are from CALI or Hawaii or Masturbation Land.

And i am sure more of you guys will come, those one post posters who claim "We are so interesting in this" RIGHT people are interested in nonsense rather then Histogen or Gho for example.

And strangely those one time poster who got registered now are strangly talking exactly the same way like the other strange guys here hmmmmm makes me wonder cherry pie :-)

Of course you registered only because i humiliated someone who uses the thread title    "MPB CURED" of course of course

----------


## Bald26

> Please stop i really have tears in my eyes. You are insulting me and i only say my opinion on this subject. Sorry but i dont care if you are from CALI or Hawaii or Masturbation Land.
> 
> And i am sure more of you guys will come, those one post posters who claim "We are so interesting in this" RIGHT people are interested in nonsense rather then Histogen or Gho for example.
> 
> And strangely those one time poster who got registered now are strangly talking exactly the same way like the other strange guys here hmmmmm makes me wonder cherry pie :-)
> 
> Of course you registered only because i humiliated someone who uses the thread title    "MPB CURED" of course of course


 If you don't care then why do you spend so much time humiliate the guy?  What good do you contribute to the hair loss community?  I'm just like any other person, looking for some hope.  If you're already bald and happy, why not just go back to your p0rn and enjoy your own wanking?  :Big Grin:   I don't think it's your job to check on how many of the users are the same guy.  The admin has the full capability.

----------


## Bald26

> Please stop i really have tears in my eyes. You are insulting me and i only say my opinion on this subject. Sorry but i dont care if you are from CALI or Hawaii or Masturbation Land.
> 
> And i am sure more of you guys will come, those one post posters who claim "We are so interesting in this" RIGHT people are interested in nonsense rather then Histogen or Gho for example.
> 
> And strangely those one time poster who got registered now are strangly talking exactly the same way like the other strange guys here hmmmmm makes me wonder cherry pie :-)
> 
> Of course you registered only because i humiliated someone who uses the thread title    "MPB CURED" of course of course


 You're right, it's the title that attracted me into reading (because I'm balding!).  But after reading his post, I find that he has some valid points, not really a cure yet.  But really, can you tell me why you are so against this guy?  Did he sell you any snake oil?  Did he humiliate you before? I really don't know why you hate him so much from reading all the replies, post, and ridiculous comments that you had toward him.

----------


## UK_

LOL what valid points?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Thanks for the support guys but don't worry I would not stop reseaching this regardless of Mr. Dawkins......state of mind. He has good reason to be skeptical after the years of lies that we have been told and sold by people who claimed to have the cure.Its actually really kind of sad to see how much hair loss has affected him I hope he finds peace with it. However, I feel that I really am on to something and I have much more research to do so those of you who are following keep doing so and I will keep you posted. Also, can an admin please confrim that the only accounts made by me are; ResearchNeverFails, BaldingBackwards, and BackwardsBalding. Oh my brother lives with me so yes his account Theworldisnotflat will also appear under that IP. Please admin confirm this info. Also I believe I figured out why it wouldnt let me log into my previous accounts. I was leaving the screen open on my laptop and trying to access it on my home computer I found out today that it wont let you open two of them  :Smile: , however my researchneverfails was actually making me wait for approval to post thats why i changed it in the first place. Alot more research to do I will keep you posted.

----------


## UK_

> _op:  "think of cheetah or even your common house cat living in different environments, lack of vast nutrients, really hot weather, often cold weather, none experience balding, ever regardless of the exposures. as a matter of fact no animal in the world has been diagnosed with mpb other then a human."_


 bahahahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!

Imagine a pet cat with a tiny receding hairline AHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA

----------


## Bald26

> LOL what valid points?


 about Americans & people live in Europe are more likely to be balding than people who live in other countries (Asia for example). I don't know if there is any study out there to validate this, but from the personal level, that's what I spotted as well.  I do notice that when I started losing hair, that's when I started to watch p0rn and wank a lot (3-4 years ago).  Why does it hurt to hear out the guy's results?  What negatives will it bring except for a gigantic thread where the admin can just delete anytime he wants to?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> LOL what valid points?


 1. DHT fluctuates from an ejaculation
2. DHT causes hair loss
3. Propecia works but only if you get side affects (loss of libido)
4. There is an unusual link between your hair loss starting were the least amount of blood flow on your head is

Please go research hair loss people.

----------


## Bald26

> 1. DHT fluctuates from an ejaculation
> 2. DHT causes hair loss
> 3. Propecia works but only if you get side affects (loss of libido)
> 4. There is an unusual link between your hair loss starting were the least amount of blood flow on your head is
> 
> Please go research hair loss people.


 Propecia works only if you get side effects?  Can you show me the study for this?

----------


## UK_

> Thanks for the support guys but don't worry I would not stop reseaching this regardless of Mr. Dawkins......state of mind. He has good reason to be skeptical after the years of lies that we have been told and sold by people who claimed to have the cure.Its actually really kind of sad to see how much hair loss has affected him I hope he finds peace with it. However, I feel that I really am on to something and I have much more research to do so those of you who are following keep doing so and I will keep you posted. Also, can an admin please confrim that the only accounts made by me are; ResearchNeverFails, BaldingBackwards, and BackwardsBalding. Oh my brother lives with me so yes his account Theworldisnotflat will also appear under that IP. Please admin confirm this info. Also I believe I figured out why it wouldnt let me log into my previous accounts. I was leaving the screen open on my laptop and trying to access it on my home computer I found out today that it wont let you open two of them , however my researchneverfails was actually making me wait for approval to post thats why i changed it in the first place. Alot more research to do I will keep you posted.


 Dude, when someone cures male pattern baldness, someone else will have found a way to regenerate living working human organs, that's how complex an issue this is, the human hair follicle is one of the most complex organs in the human body.

A lot of people prance around these forums thinking they're all up and informed about the sophisticated methods researchers are using these days, truth is we dont know f&*&#37; all and it was that way for the researchers not so long back, I recall some researchers using wnt proteins to grow hair in mice and ended up growing ****ing feathers, most of us here fail to understand the enormity of the task at hand here.

----------


## RichardDawkins

> 1. DHT fluctuates from an ejaculation
> 2. DHT causes hair loss
> 3. Propecia works but only if you get side affects (loss of libido)
> 4. There is an unusual link between your hair loss starting were the least amount of blood flow on your head is
> 
> Please go research hair loss people.


 1) Wow DHT fluctuates from an ejaculation and how about stress or adrenalin which is much more common then ejaculation?

2) DHT causes hair loss! Goor morning mister, have you overslept the latest findings? DHT is only a piece of the puzzle but thanks for giving away only one very vague argument

3) Propecia doesnt work for everyone and even people with decreased libido after stopping to use propecia their hair falls out yeah yeah even if they dont spank the monkey anymore

4) Right the least amount of blood flow is responsible for hair loss hmmmmm but isnt this contradictory to the fact that the blood transports DHT to the hairs? Just curious you know.

Also one strange thing though. What happens to guys who rapidly lost their hair lets say in their 40 but have wanked their whole life before?

Why do old man who are not wanking a shiny head?

Yeah yeah this thread is just stupid as those whole theory supporters

You know why hair loss and masturbation is correlated? Because when we come into puberty the hair loss starts and the sexual arousal comes up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  you could also say 

Hey kising starts hair loss because when we age we kiss girls.

Good lord btw you guys make one mistake, you are strangely online every time together :-) which is very funny and curious, also you play fetch and throw here.

But nevertheless, i dont think that anyone here from the REAL users will support you, strangely until right now only new registered dubious guys supported you

----------


## Bald26

> Dude, when someone cures male pattern baldness, someone else will have found a way to regenerate living working human organs, that's how complex an issue this is, the human hair follicle is one of the most complex organs in the human body.
> 
> A lot of people prance around these forums thinking they're all up and informed about the sophisticated methods researchers are using these days, truth is we dont know f&*% all and it was that way for the researchers not so long back, I recall some researchers using wnt proteins (wnt 7a) to grow hair in mice and ended up growing ****ing feathers, most of us here fail to understand the ****ing enormity of the task at hand here.


 are you on crack?  growing new hair is the same as growing new arms?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Wow what a douche and stupid as hell.

Hairs are mini organs buddy, they are as simple as that. And even your masturbation fantasies wont stop this from being so.

Hell i even hated UK_ at one point but at least he is not stupid

Btw why do you insult people?

And why are you online when your other fake nicks are online?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Anyway for my listeners. The next test I will do will be the same times as the last but I am going to not ejaculate. I am going to wait two weeks like last time so that's this coming Friday and pretty much mimic the test I just did without ejaculation. The results take about a week so in about two weeks I will know. The purpose of this test will see if my body is naturally fluctuating or if in deed it was the ejaculation that caused the spike. (obviously I feel strongly about the ejaculation but I want to be thorough in my research) After this test I will ejaculation one day and then again the next day and repeat my test that second day to see if there is an even higher spike with this increased frequency. If I still keep seeing the link I will test two ejaculations the same day. Thanks for the support guys eager to see results.

----------


## RichardDawkins

dude no one cares for you masturbation story seriously. And no one except those one time posters here cares for your test. Because this test is just pretty useless and thats it

Btw strange that you and Bald are online every time together and offline as well

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Propecia works only if you get side effects?  Can you show me the study for this?


 Sorry my friend no study that is my theory however I have 4 friends that used it the two that seen results had major sexual side affects the two that didn't see any results said it did not affect there labido at all.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Let me guess one of those friends were you i mean bald26

----------


## Bald26

> dude no one cares for you masturbation story seriously. And no one except those one time posters here cares for your test. Because this test is just pretty useless and thats it
> 
> Btw strange that you and Bald are online every time together and offline as well


 you keep saying no one care and you don't care, then why are you keep posting?  I've been online for the past 2 hours you idiots.  I haven't gone offline yet.  I just registered a moment ago because your hateful posts anger me.  Let me repeat again, I'm not the OP, I'm a completely different person.  Damn, so annoying.

----------


## HairTalk

> Sorry my friend no study that is my theory however I have 4 friends that used it the two that seen results had major sexual side affects the two that didn't see any results said it did not affect there labido at all.


 The man has four friends: case closed. Call the F.D.A.; and stop masturbating.

----------


## Bald26

> Wow what a douche and stupid as hell.
> 
> Hairs are mini organs buddy, they are as simple as that. And even your masturbation fantasies wont stop this from being so.
> 
> Hell i even hated UK_ at one point but at least he is not stupid
> 
> Btw why do you insult people?
> 
> And why are you online when your other fake nicks are online?


 talking you being stupid.  Hairs are mini organs, but they grow new ones as the other ones died.  Arms don't.  So growing new hair is not similar to growing new arms.  That's my point.

Why are you asking me insulting people when you're insulting people too?  What fake nicks?  What an idiot.

----------


## UK_

> are you on crack?  growing new hair is the same as growing new arms?


 Yes, precisely.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Dude, when someone cures male pattern baldness, someone else will have found a way to regenerate living working human organs, that's how complex an issue this is, the human hair follicle is one of the most complex organs in the human body.
> 
> A lot of people prance around these forums thinking they're all up and informed about the sophisticated methods researchers are using these days, truth is we dont know f&*&#37; all and it was that way for the researchers not so long back, I recall some researchers using wnt proteins to grow hair in mice and ended up growing ****ing feathers, most of us here fail to understand the enormity of the task at hand here.


 I am fully aware of the methods researchers are using these days and aware of the ones there not. I decided to go with the not. Hate all you like but all I am guilty of is trying to figure this thing out and personally I would say I have made a pretty good job. Histogen will literally grow your hair back in a few years anyways so go look at there posts and just wait and quit hating on this one.

----------


## RichardDawkins

sorry and you are wrong again. The hairs dont die :-) and if you wanna be real smart, its the follicle which minituarizes over time. But the follicle just doesnt die. Also its an organ in and on a smaller scale more or less without nerves etc.

You simply cant compare hairs follicles with arms. Here are simple question, even a fake nick can answer

1) do hairs have skeleton structures?

2) do hairs have complex blood vessels

3) do hairs have different regions like nail, skin, fat tissue, bones, nerves etc

4) is a follicle bigger or smaller compared to an arm

5) do you know what a follicle is? If so answer me

6) What is the most important part when you look at a hair?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> The man has four friends: case closed. Call the F.D.A.; and stop masturbating.


 
hahaha you guys are not listening. First of all stop saying the word masturbation. Its ejaculation, your body does not no whats stimulates it but you ejaculate either way. Its obvious from your comments you guys masturbate alot this would also explain why you are taking it so offensive.

----------


## Bald26

> sorry and you are wrong again. The hairs dont die :-) and if you wanna be real smart, its the follicle which minituarizes over time. But the follicle just doesnt die. Also its an organ in and on a smaller scale more or less without nerves etc.
> 
> You simply cant compare hairs follicles with arms. Here are simple question, even a fake nick can answer
> 
> 1) do hairs have skeleton structures?
> 
> 2) do hairs have complex blood vessels
> 
> 3) do hairs have different regions like nail, skin, fat tissue, bones, nerves etc
> ...


 What's really with this guy?  My point was that "growing hair" is NOT the same as "growing arm".  So why asking a bunch of irrelevant questions?  You should have asked those questions to the poster named UK.

----------


## Bald26

> hahaha you guys are not listening. First of all stop saying the word masturbation. Its ejaculation, your body does not no whats stimulates it but you ejaculate either way. Its obvious from your comments you guys masturbate alot this would also explain why you are taking it so offensive.


 dude, these guys are weird.  I don't know why they get all crazy and offensive on you.  Check your email at balkdingbackwards at hotmail.  I just sent you one.  We can put your study in good use somewhere else.

----------


## UK_

> What's really with this guy?  My point was that "growing hair" is NOT the same as "growing arm".  So why asking a bunch of irrelevant questions?  You should have asked those questions to the poster named UK.


 Oh it is lol - it really is lol... why do you think researchers are using stem cells and gene therapy to initiate *MORPHOGENESIS*???? - dya know know what that means?.... The development of an ORGANism

----------


## UK_

> dude, these guys are weird.  I don't know why they get all crazy and offensive on you.  Check your email at balkdingbackwards at hotmail.  I just sent you one.  We can put your study in good use somewhere else.


 I wasn't being offensive - was I?... I just found some of the OP's comments blisteringly hilarious.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Please please stop tears for laughter :-)

Well for an ejaculation you need stimulation first :-) You dont even get those facts straight hilarious.

Those questions are not irrelevant, but they are far to complex for you to answer them and i like it.

Also now you guys did a beginner mistake. On of you (the one who has registered here because of me) comes up with one guys email adress......strange where did he get it in the first place if he was a silent reader before :-)

Man i love trolls they are amazing especially when they dont get there mission done. Yes i bet youre science work will be tremendously populare in die hard christian circles

WAIT better i will ask Spencer to interview you guys :-) for the benefit of us all forget about hair multiplication and WnT and stem cells. All we do is Not ejaculate anymore and we are good guys ^^

Maybe next time when we all look at our fathers, we can say "Man dad you ejaculated too much right"

----------


## UK_

Cats dont go bald cause they cant wank.

----------


## RichardDawkins

> Cats dont go bald cause they cant wank.


  Please stop i am really wetting my pants right now, being bald was never that much fun then now.

Stop ejaculating and your good but Cell Neoregenesis is BS man this is great stuff.

We should make this thread sticky as hell because in a few years when we are all fixed we can gather together and use this thread as an time killer if we are bored ^^

----------


## UK_

@Bald26....

As soon as you realise how complex a hair follicle is... and the real *'task at hand'*.

I guarantee you...

No snake oil will ever get the better of you :Wink: .

----------


## BackwardsBalding

K they are right I found nothing in my tests its all just random bs. Anyone who doesn't believe these bald critics(UK, Dawkins) can email me and I would love to keep you updated and include you in the research baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com. Also to spencer I really wanted to keep your site updated but these veterens on your site are the worst scorned bald men I have ever spoke to and have drove me to report my news to another site.

----------


## Bald26

> I wasn't being offensive - was I?... I just found some of the OP's comments blisteringly hilarious.


 Sorry, I didn't mean to include you in the "offensive group".  I was just saying in general.

To your other question, yes, I know about stem cell research.  My point was that "growing hair is NOT the same as growing arms".  Let's make it simple.  Your hair grow a new one when you were young without any extensive research or lab experiment such as stem cell research.  Whereas your new arms don't grow new ones that easily.  Comparing "hair growth" with "arm growth" is just stretching it too much.  That's all.

----------


## UK_

> K they are right I found nothing in my tests its all just random bs. Anyone who doesn't believe these bald critics(UK, Dawkins) can email me and I would love to keep you updated and include you in the research baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com. Also to spencer I really wanted to keep your site updated but these veterens on your site are the worst scorned bald men I have ever spoke to and have drove me to report my news to another site.


 I doubt he'll miss you.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yes go to another site, i believe you will bring your fake nicks with you and you will get the exact flags you get here. :-) Bring it on Cuty Pie

----------


## Bald26

> Please please stop tears for laughter :-)
> 
> Well for an ejaculation you need stimulation first :-) You dont even get those facts straight hilarious.
> 
> Those questions are not irrelevant, but they are far to complex for you to answer them and i like it.
> 
> Also now you guys did a beginner mistake. On of you (the one who has registered here because of me) comes up with one guys email adress......strange where did he get it in the first place if he was a silent reader before :-)
> 
> Man i love trolls they are amazing especially when they dont get there mission done. Yes i bet youre science work will be tremendously populare in die hard christian circles
> ...


 The questions were not too complex for me.  I just don't think that I should spend time answering time as I am already 26 and I wasn't the one who made a comparison to "hair growing" with "arm growing" and saying that they are similar.

Let me just repeat.  I am not the OP.  I don't know him.  I view him as somebody with good intention and I want to see his results.  You guys are making it ridiculously difficult for him and people who want to see the results publicly without registration.  I will be keeping in touch with him by email so I don't have to answer your stupid questions with negative attitude.  I just don't really understand why you are acting like this when he's not selling anything.  Happy balding!

----------


## UK_

> Sorry, I didn't mean to include you in the "offensive group".  I was just saying in general.
> 
> To your other question, yes, I know about stem cell research.  My point was that "growing hair is NOT the same as growing arms".  Let's make it simple.  Your hair grow a new one when you were young without any extensive research or lab experiment such as stem cell research.  Whereas your new arms don't grow new ones that easily.  Comparing "hair growth" with "arm growth" is just stretching it too much.  That's all.


 It's not... it really is THAT COMPLEX, if not more.  

Your hair _"grow a new when you are born"_ (?)... er... just like your _"organs grow a new when you are born"_?, if you are telling me you can reproduce the embryonic stage you were in when you were conceived at any point in your life -EVEN RIGHT NOW-, then my hat is off to you, you have cured cancer, diabetes, alzheimers and you will now live forever, congratulations.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> 1) Wow DHT fluctuates from an ejaculation and how about stress or adrenalin which is much more common then ejaculation?
> 
> 2) DHT causes hair loss! Goor morning mister, have you overslept the latest findings? DHT is only a piece of the puzzle but thanks for giving away only one very vague argument
> 
> 3) Propecia doesnt work for everyone and even people with decreased libido after stopping to use propecia their hair falls out yeah yeah even if they dont spank the monkey anymore
> 
> 4) Right the least amount of blood flow is responsible for hair loss hmmmmm but isnt this contradictory to the fact that the blood transports DHT to the hairs? Just curious you know.
> 
> Also one strange thing though. What happens to guys who rapidly lost their hair lets say in their 40 but have wanked their whole life before?
> ...


 I don't know what are real users for you, or new dubious guys, but me and you registered in the same month. And although I don't believe entirely in this, I am interested in what he has to say. For me personally and I am 100&#37; sure masturbating or having sex had nothing to do with my hair loss. But who knows, maybe masturbating too much, won't do your MPB any good.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Goodbye then guys i think people at other hair loss sites will gladly enjoy you guys as some sort of a perverted attraction or so.

The questions are essentiell because they show if you really understand what hair loss is all about

----------


## Bald26

> It's not... it really is THAT COMPLEX, if not more.  
> 
> Your hair _"grow a new when you are born"_ (?)... er... just like your _"organs grow a new when you are born"_?, if you are telling me you can reproduce the embryonic stage you were in when you were conceived at any point in your life -EVEN RIGHT NOW-, then my hat is off to you, you have cured cancer, diabetes, alzheimers and you will now live forever, congratulations.


 I said your hair grow new one when you were young.  What's wrong with that statement?

----------


## RichardDawkins

you dont get it bald you need embryonic conditions to get a new hair from the scratch

----------


## RichardDawkins

Thank god we have some experts on this case. Do you guys have a theme song? Something cool like Knight Rider or MacGyver? Just in case because Heroes need a theme

----------


## UK_

> I said your hair grow new one when you were young.  What's wrong with that statement?


 What's wrong with that statement?  This:

When else do we see new hair follicles springing up anew into action apart from when you are a ****ing fetus?

You can only grow hair if you can repeat that embryonic stage of development, if you can repeat that stage, then you can go shopping with the amount of organs and limbs you wanna create - but it's er... it's a little easier said than done.

Like I said - gene therapy is a ****ing WAY OUT concept - researchers have grown ****ing bird feathers on rats by manipulating genes to grow new hair follicles - cancerous tumours that engulf most of the body within a matter of days - hair loss is a ****ing complex issue - an issue so complex I can't even begin to describe how revolutionary a *cure* would be.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Thank god we have some experts on this case. Do you guys have a theme song? Something cool like Knight Rider or MacGyver? Just in case because Heroes need a theme


 
a bald I will check your email later don't fight with these guys. They have turned balding into there misery. Some of us Manned up accepted balding and went on with our lives these guys let it eat them from the inside and thus attack anybody who would offer new information in hair loss. PaitenlyWaiting please email me I have very good explanation why you lost your hair at 16 and it was from the same reasons as the rest of us just for you it was being overproduced not at will. Goot thing for you is they have several medications to treat this now. Good luck everyone hopefully you dont get sucked to far into Dawkins depression I hope he can slip out of this and stop fighting the mirror because we all have been there you gotta accept balding or do something about it and he has not done either.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Lol.

Man you guys are mean, you drove that guy out of this site.

Well it was interesting while it lasted.

ResearchNeverFails if you're reading this good luck!

Back to seeing new comments in TRX2 and how Histogen is 5 years away, then 5 years from now it's still 5 years away. And 50 years from now, it's still 5 years away, and there will be a TRX5 with the same members posting in the threads.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> a bald I will check your email later don't fight with these guys. They have turned balding into there misery. Some of us Manned up accepted balding and went on with our lives these guys let it eat them from the inside and thus attack anybody who would offer new information in hair loss. PaitenlyWaiting please email me I have very good explanation why you lost your hair at 16 and it was from the same reasons as the rest of us just for you it was being overproduced not at will. Goot thing for you is they have several medications to treat this now. Good luck everyone hopefully you dont get sucked to far into Dawkins depression I hope he can slip out of this and stop fighting the mirror because we all have been there you gotta accept balding or do something about it and he has not done either.


 I thought you had left already. I would have left man, these guys are really mean.

I'll email you[or i'll e-mail myself since we're the same person :Wink: ]. 

BackwardsBalding@hotmail.com?

----------


## UK_

> Lol.
> 
> Man you guys are mean, you drove that guy out of this site.
> 
> Well it was interesting while it lasted.
> 
> ResearchNeverFails if you're reading this good luck!
> 
> Back to seeing new comments in TRX2 and how Histogen is 5 years away, then 5 years from now it's still 5 years away. And 50 years from now, it's still 5 years away, and there will be a TRX5 with the same members posting in the threads.


 ahaha! ResearchNeverFails' timeline suggests a Q1 2014 release :Big Grin: 

Concept: gene therapy to change hands to paws to prevent masturbation.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yes i am depressed because of stuff like this

http://news.yahoo.com/video/science-...-hair-25653988

Man why do those researchers work with this stuff when they could have it done so easy by cutting of our hands to stop us from masturbating. Nope i am not depressed, i am actually amused that in 2011 people still come up with such tremendous BS

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> ahaha! ResearchNeverFails' timeline suggests a Q1 2014 release
> 
> Concept: gene therapy to change hands to paws to prevent masturbation.


 Lol.

Honestly, I rather read this for now, than the tiring TRX2 and the very far from here Histogen/Aderans.

I'm already doing everything I can with Fin and Minoxidil and other supplements. If reducing how many times you jerk off can contribute to slowing down hair loss, then why not.

----------


## UK_

> Yes i am depressed because of stuff like this
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/video/science-...-hair-25653988
> 
> Man why do those researchers work with this stuff when they could have it done so easy by cutting of our hands to stop us from masturbating. Nope i am not depressed, i am actually amused that in 2011 people still come up with such tremendous BS


 Oh but according to Iron_Man... they are ALL lying and manipulating the data regarding wnt proteins.

----------


## UK_

> Lol.
> 
> Honestly, I rather read this for now, than the tiring TRX2 and the very far from here Histogen/Aderans.
> 
> I'm already doing everything I can with Fin and Minoxidil and other supplements. If reducing how many times you jerk off can contribute to slowing down hair loss, then why not.


 I have considered castration :Wink:

----------


## RichardDawkins

> Oh but according to Iron_Man... they are ALL lying and manipulating the data regarding wnt proteins.


 Yeah our beloved iron_Man

he calls Histogen a wet dream (but doesnt explain why) and ignores the fact tha some researchers got the grey hair returned to normal and that Histogen did in fact grow new hair.

If you ask him about this he

a) ignores you

b) insults you

c) talks in riddles like " You guys all know the anser, it has been said numerous times"

So in easy words, this guy is just an attention whore asshole guy with serious issues

----------


## Bald26

> Lol.
> 
> Honestly, I rather read this for now, than the tiring TRX2 and the very far from here Histogen/Aderans.
> 
> I'm already doing everything I can with Fin and Minoxidil and other supplements. If reducing how many times you jerk off can contribute to slowing down hair loss, then why not.


 what is Histogen/Aderans?  I'm googling it.

----------


## Bald26

> What's wrong with that statement?  This:
> 
> When else do we see new hair follicles springing up anew into action apart from when you are a ****ing fetus?
> 
> You can only grow hair if you can repeat that embryonic stage of development, if you can repeat that stage, then you can go shopping with the amount of organs and limbs you wanna create - but it's er... it's a little easier said than done.
> 
> Like I said - gene therapy is a ****ing WAY OUT concept - researchers have grown ****ing bird feathers on rats by manipulating genes to grow new hair follicles - cancerous tumours that engulf most of the body within a matter of days - hair loss is a ****ing complex issue - an issue so complex I can't even begin to describe how revolutionary a *cure* would be.


 Hmm... I didn't say new hair follicles, I said new hair that grow out [from the same follicle when we were young].  Maybe we are misunderstanding each other on the subject...

----------


## auglen

I think we could set up a website where we could have EDUCATED discussions about that. It would help us to get to discover the truth faster. 

Obviously most lurkers here are afraid to speak out because they get flamed by blind, illiterate people like mr. Dawkins.

But that does not change the fact that people ARE listening and what they want is information. They don't want to be told to masturbate or not, they want to know the data and based on that they can decide themselves what they're betting on.
Opposition is great if it raises reasonable doubts, too bad here we have 90% flames.

So what I'd like to do is to get all the relevant studies, results, empirical data etc in one place. So that if somebody wants to read about all that he doesn't have to spend months digging around on google.

What do you guys think?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I think we could set up a website where we could have EDUCATED discussions about that. It would help us to get to discover the truth faster. 
> 
> Obviously most lurkers here are afraid to speak out because they get flamed by blind, illiterate people like mr. Dawkins.
> 
> But that does not change the fact that people ARE listening and what they want is information. They don't want to be told to masturbate or not, they want to know the data and based on that they can decide themselves what they're betting on.
> Opposition is great if it raises reasonable doubts, too bad here we have 90&#37; flames.
> 
> So what I'd like to do is to get all the relevant studies, results, empirical data etc in one place. So that if somebody wants to read about all that he doesn't have to spend months digging around on google.
> 
> What do you guys think?


 Just keep your eye on this thread for a while I will bring you the results I just wont be back for a while I got work to do. feel free to email me baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com

----------


## RichardDawkins

I will do so too because i neeeeeeeed the truth :-)

----------


## Hurts

It's a shame to see that a couple cantankerous wankers have formed some sort of alliance and have gone to such lengths to attack and discredit somebody who is only trying to help. This RichardDawkins fella doesn't even know his ass from his feet. He knit picks individual posts while completely and negligently ignores other posts which answers his ignorant questions.

Asshole, why don't you LEAVE this thread alone if all you're going to do is spam it with hate? There are people like me who are genuinely interested in the findings, whether it's all bullshit or not. It's called trial and error, or more accurately an empirical study conducted on behalf of somebody who has nothing to gain. I will decide for myself whether I want to believe it or not. And let me tell you, the fact I shed a lot less some days after abstaining tells me that I should keep an open mind about the possibility that there is some connection, I don't need some fool tell me it's all bullshit.

----------


## UK_

> It's a shame to see that a couple cantankerous wankers have formed some sort of alliance and have gone to such lengths to attack and discredit somebody who is only trying to help. This RichardDawkins fella doesn't even know his ass from his feet. He knit picks individual posts while completely and negligently ignores other posts which answers his ignorant questions.
> 
> Asshole, why don't you LEAVE this thread alone if all you're going to do is spam it with hate? There are people like me who are genuinely interested in the findings, whether it's all bullshit or not. It's called trial and error, or more accurately an empirical study conducted on behalf of somebody who has nothing to gain. I will decide for myself whether I want to believe it or not. And let me tell you, the fact I shed a lot less some days after abstaining tells me that I should keep an open mind about the possibility that there is some connection, I don't need some fool tell me it's all bullshit.


 First of all, I dont know what gives you the right to call me a _"cantankerous wanker"_ when I was just having a laugh about the OP's post, I havn't resorted to the type of pathetic vulgarity you just used on me, so cut it out.

And I thoroughly respect you for wanting to "try things out in trial and error" - what on earth is still stopping you?  Am I or anyone else here by mocking the procedures of the OP in any way preventing you from giving it a shot?

Go ahead, give it a shot:




> _OP: If your losing your hair cut your frequency in half and get blood flow to your head to unclog the DHT. You can do that with regular exercising or stretching like touching your toes standing up for 15 second allowing blood flow to come to your head._


 hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!  Simon says touch your toes! :Big Grin:

----------


## Bald26

> First of all, I dont know what gives you the right to call me a _"cantankerous wanker"_ when I was just having a laugh about the OP's post, I havn't resorted to the type of pathetic vulgarity you just used on me, so cut it out.
> 
> And I thoroughly respect you for wanting to "try things out in trial and error" - what on earth is still stopping you?  Am I or anyone else here by mocking the procedures of the OP in any way preventing you from giving it a shot?
> 
> Go ahead, give it a shot:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!  Simon says touch your toes!


 UK, did he/she mention you in his/her post?  Why are you getting all worked up?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I am not a Licensed Practioner. All blogs are considered as information only. Any and all health issues should be reported to your doctor. I do not have knowldege or licensing nor have tested the health consquences of any of the information provided. You perform all these practices at your own risk. Thanks guys I will keep you posted.

----------


## Hurts

> First of all, I dont know what gives you the right to call me a _"cantankerous wanker"_ when I was just having a laugh about the OP's post, I havn't resorted to the type of pathetic vulgarity you just used on me, so cut it out.


 I apologise if I've come across more strongly than I intended but the fact remains that you're having a laugh at somebody elses expense. The guy has made a point whether or not its validity is yet to be proven, it warrants a dignified response as opposed to funny remarks. Maybe 90&#37; of his "theory" is wrong but even just that 10% can make a difference. Personally I disagree with any of his posts where he says in any sentence that "you can grow your hair back if..." but I do believe that ejaculating less often will slow down hair loss.

----------


## Jcm800

> bahahahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Imagine a pet cat with a tiny receding hairline AHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA


 ^^^^^^^^^^Lmao  :Smile:

----------


## crowningglory

> First of all, I dont know what gives you the right to call me a _"cantankerous wanker"_ when I was just having a laugh about the OP's post, I havn't resorted to the type of pathetic vulgarity you just used on me, so cut it out.
> 
> And I thoroughly respect you for wanting to "try things out in trial and error" - what on earth is still stopping you?  Am I or anyone else here by mocking the procedures of the OP in any way preventing you from giving it a shot?
> 
> Go ahead, give it a shot:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!  Simon says touch your toes!


 hahaaa!!!hilarious  :Smile: 

anyway i agree on hurts: this negative "spam" spamming of some fellows here is also getting on my nerves

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I apologise if I've come across more strongly than I intended but the fact remains that you're having a laugh at somebody elses expense. The guy has made a point whether or not its validity is yet to be proven, it warrants a dignified response as opposed to funny remarks. Maybe 90% of his "theory" is wrong but even just that 10% can make a difference. Personally I disagree with any of his posts where he says in any sentence that "you can grow your hair back if..." but I do believe that ejaculating less often will slow down hair loss.


 Stop it, you'll be accused of being one of his alternative accounts.

----------


## Kamui85

4th day abstaining (This is hell)

----------


## HairTalk

> 4th day abstaining (This is hell)


 I don't know what your routine whacking-schedule is (_and I don't want to_), if day-four is "hell," but, if you're changing your life based on this idiotic thread created by a buffoon or someone with too much free time, I encourage you to stop.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> 4th day abstaining (This is hell)


 Don't cold turkey it.

I lasted 3 days, then had to do it. Now this is my second day and it doesn't feel as bad this time. Just reduce the amount of times you do it.

I was jerking off too much anyways because I don't have a GF currently. So this is just my excuse to leave my **** alone for a little while.

----------


## Kamui85

> I don't know what your routine whacking-schedule is (_and I don't want to_), if day-four is "hell," but, if you're changing your life based on this idiotic thread created by a buffoon or someone with too much free time, I encourage you to stop.


 normally two times a day, somtimes up to 4, 7 days a week... and I'm a pretty healthy person (26) this thread got me thinking what the "normal" rate would be... now im asking all my friends.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> *normally two times a day, somtimes up to 4*, 7 days a week... and I'm a pretty healthy person (26) this thread got me thinking what the "normal" rate would be... now im asking all my friends.


 God damn I use to jerk off that many times in my late teens, when I was a huge hornball and always had a girlfriend.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> 4th day abstaining (This is hell)


 
keep it up dont forget to increase blood flow and take pictures. Thanks feel free to continue rogaine if you using it but if not just do full head massages and stretches that involve leaning over. Dont over do it and remember I am not a doctor please don't hesitate to call your Primary Care Provider if you have health questions. Also if you can take notes and submit them to me at my email baldingbackwards at hotmail. com. I am trying to collect enough data to submit to medical journal. Thanks guys

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Don't cold turkey it.
> 
> I lasted 3 days, then had to do it. Now this is my second day and it doesn't feel as bad this time. Just reduce the amount of times you do it.
> 
> I was jerking off too much anyways because I don't have a GF currently. So this is just my excuse to leave my **** alone for a little while.


 
lol yea i went two weeks the first time and it was much easier now. You should see my hair its blacker and thicker then ever dont listen to the skeptics please take notes of the days you do This so when you see the results I know your going to I can get a little credit for discovering this. Pictures would be greatly appreciated and please dont forget to increase blood flow.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Very Nice read,
> 
> I found your article thought provoking and well transversed. Its obvious some of these ignorant posters did not read your article entirely and there is only one rebuttle that has some validity in it (poster discussing chromsomes in men and women).
> 
> I believe though there is some validity in your post. Also to add there is a scientific link between prostate cancer and bald men, I find that relative to your topic.
> 
> On a personal note, I must add - I work out a lot and take a variety of supplements. One supplement in particular expands the arteries and blood vessals throughout the body. The reason it does this is so the arties can pump more proteins/nutrients/water etc to my muscles to help decrease the recovery time, thus increasing muscle gain in a short period of time...
> 
> Anyway, what I'm getting at is the supplement increased blood flow throughout my whole body and I've noticed when I'm on my supplement cycles, I don't see hair in my palms or goin down the drain when I take a shower or in the comb as much vs. the weeks I'm off my supplement cycles. Just something interesting to add and think about.


 Sorry I just seen this. And yes you are absolutely right about that helping with hair loss. Anything that increase blood flow will clense DHT out of the follicle faster then not (in theory). Also if you want to be part of a study I am actually going to start will involve rogaine and the methods described I will be purchasing it for those using it so if anybody is interested let me know.  baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com

----------


## UK_

> Sorry I just seen this. And yes you are absolutely right about that helping with hair loss. Anything that increase blood flow will clense DHT out of the follicle faster then not (in theory). Also if you want to be part of a study I am actually going to start will involve rogaine and the methods described I will be purchasing it for those using it so if anybody is interested let me know.  baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com


 Hang on a minute.... you're _"going to be apart of a study to test the OP's original theory"?_ and it _will involve rogaine_.....?

....well that's not a test then is it?  lol... yr not testing anything!!!!

Ladies and gentlemen... a perfect example of why science should be left to the scientist.

Unless your theory is now aimed at understanding a possible improvement mechanism for the use of Rogaine... (?) *you fail to recognise that it is not merely the 'vasodilatation' capacity of minoxidil that gives it its 'anagen promoting power'* - researchers have tried other forms of stronger vasodilatation and yielded NOTHING in comparison!.  You are not a scientist, you are not a researcher, you havn't a clue about the dynamics of the hair follicle, you fail in appreciating its complexity, you fail in describing how your _"study"_ will be even remotely representative and you fail in outlining a coherent objective from the outset.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Hang on a minute.... you're _"going to be apart of a study to test the OP's original theory"?_ and it _will involve rogaine_.....?
> 
> ....well that's not a test then is it?  lol... yr not testing anything!!!!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen... a perfect example of why science should be left to the scientist.
> 
> Unless your theory is now aimed at understanding a possible improvement mechanism for the use of Rogaine... (?) *you fail to recognise that it is not merely the 'vasodilatation' capacity of minoxidil that gives it its 'anagen promoting power'* - researchers have tried other forms of stronger vasodilatation and yielded NOTHING in comparison!.  You are not a scientist, you are not a researcher, you havn't a clue about the dynamics of the hair follicle, you fail in appreciating its complexity, you fail in describing how your _"study"_ will be even remotely representative and you fail in outlining a coherent objective from the outset.


 I WILL MAKE THIS CLEAR SO EVERYBODY CAN UNDERSTAND. I AM THE THE OP(ORIGINAL POSTER). MY ACCOUNTS ARE RESEARCHNEVERFAILS(OP), BACKWARDSBALDING, AND BALDINGBACKWARDS. Go back and realize that ll the posts were done by me on all three of these accounts and if what you say is correct please name to me a stronger vasodilatation?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

A message to UK

Just so everybody is clear scientist are the reason all of you are loosing your hair and the same reason there isn't a solution yet. I would have all of you go out and research on your own, find results, put them on paper and publish them. That's how science moves forward. Don't do as UK does and sit at home and blindly listening to a country that hides symptoms with pills rather then addressing the problem at the root. This guy wouldn't even be able to define science because he does not take part in contributing. Uk, you sit there and bash attempts at lower level studies, look across the country college level experiments is were the medical breakthroughs first emerge. You know nothing of science get over your vanity and contribute or at the very least shut your mouth and let the rest of us figure it out through trial and error. In the mean time the best personal advice I could give you is to except your balding head and stop reflecting your negative emotions at people trying to make a difference. I can't help but to feel sorry for you and I hope that some day we can meet and at the very least you have some form of gratitude at the effort I put forth. I may not have it all figured out but I guarantee I will make contributions way past your negative forum posts as you hate on one topic to the next. Once again UK you are a  none contributing zero and don't deserve the vehicle you drive, the computer you use, or the science you claim to know so much about. Your a spoiled 21st century brat who believes he is entitled to everything and doesn't understand the luxuries you take advantage of came from hard work from people like me. Sit back wait for me to prove you wrong and try your best not to pull your hair out as you sit on your lazy a**  and wait.

----------


## Kamui85

Well he said anything that improves blood circulation, not just Rogaine... and I believe Rogaine hasnt been tested in conjunction to EJACULATION ABSTINECE, which is his main point, so it still looks like an experiment to me

----------


## Jcm800

I haven't sifted thru all of this thread as yet, will do shortly. 

So how long is one expected to abstain from knocking the top off, so to speak?

----------


## Kamui85

> I haven't sifted thru all of this thread as yet, will do shortly. 
> 
> So how long is one expected to abstain from knocking the top off, so to speak?


 Well I understand, according to the original poster, that to see results one would have to abstained form ejaculating (while improving blood circulation to the head) for the same amount of time you began to bold. Decrease the amount of time little by little until its at least 1 time per 2 weeks I dont have any problems admitting that hes proposal got me curious because, although I feel super healthy, Ive been ejaculating 2 to 4 times a day, 7 days a week on the past 3 years (the same 3 years my balding became really severe, Im 26 now.)

----------


## UK_

> Well he said anything that improves blood circulation, not just Rogaine... and I believe Rogaine hasn’t been tested in conjunction to EJACULATION ABSTINECE, which is his main point, so it still looks like an experiment to me…


 Like touching your toes?

Minoxidil hasn't been tested in conjunction with _"ejaculation abstinence"_ because the vast majority of the scientific community are _sane_ scientists.




> *Backwardsbalding*: Uk, you sit there and bash attempts at lower level studies, look across the country college level experiments is were the medical breakthroughs first emerge.


 Lol, you think yr onto a breakthrough here?  Sorry, am I the only person on this thread who thinks this guy is a TOTAL LOON?

I am not _"bashing"_ any other study, I am simply stating that your "test" which will incorporate silly exercises and minoxidil is not a test at all.

If you need me to explain this in further detail, PM me.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Well he said anything that improves blood circulation, not just Rogaine... and I believe Rogaine hasnt been tested in conjunction to EJACULATION ABSTINECE, which is his main point, so it still looks like an experiment to me


 Good then email me please I need people willing to try I will provide the rogaine.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I haven't sifted thru all of this thread as yet, will do shortly. 
> 
> So how long is one expected to abstain from knocking the top off, so to speak?


 
I have no idea Thats why I need people to get on rogaine and record how long they can go and compare it to there results, I will provide rogaine if I can get people willing to participate.  baldinbackwards@hotmail.com email me if interested. baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com

----------


## Jcm800

> I have no idea Thats why I need people to get on rogaine and record how long they can go and compare it to there results, I will provide rogaine if I can get people willing to participate.  baldinbackwards@hotmail.com email me if interested. baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com


 I'm on 5&#37; Foam already, not sure how long i could go without ejaculating tho - geez, one week max?!

Can't be healthy either - storing up all that semen?!

What happens if you have a 'nocturnal emission' too?! Back to square one..

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Well I understand, according to the original poster, that to see results one would have to abstained form ejaculating (while improving blood circulation to the head) for the same amount of time you began to bold. Decrease the amount of time little by little until its at least 1 time per 2 weeks I dont have any problems admitting that hes proposal got me curious because, although I feel super healthy, Ive been ejaculating 2 to 4 times a day, 7 days a week on the past 3 years (the same 3 years my balding became really severe, Im 26 now.)


 Yes I am fully aware that my claim is a very possible one however I believe that It may take rogaine to expand the blood vessels to bring enought blood to make a difference(this is theory) 

Remember I am the OP: my accounts are Baldingbackwards, Backwardsbalding and by op account was ResearchNeverFails

email me if you want to take part in the study

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Like touching your toes?
> 
> Minoxidil hasn't been tested in conjunction with _"ejaculation abstinence"_ because the vast majority of the scientific community are _sane_ scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you think yr onto a breakthrough here?  Sorry, am I the only person on this thread who thinks this guy is a TOTAL LOON?
> 
> I am not _"bashing"_ any other study, I am simply stating that your "test" which will incorporate silly exercises and minoxidil is not a test at all.
> ...


 I have an Idea UK. Start taking Rogaine or something that increases blood flow and stop ejaculating for a while. If nothing happens after two months come back on here and tell everyone how I was wrong  :Smile:  does anybody else wonder how bald this guy is it just seems like he is the biggest downer I have ever listened to on this blog.

----------


## mothernature

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pu...2659241?dopt=Abstract 

This study says if you abstain from ejaculation for 7 days, your T increases to the 145% number it said in the study.

That means you should choke the chicken at least once every 7 days to keep the T down

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pu...2659241?dopt=Abstract 
> 
> This study says if you abstain from ejaculation for 7 days, your T increases to the 145% number it said in the study.
> 
> That means you should choke the chicken at least once every 7 days to keep the T down


 
Yes I posted this study already and explained how it pertains to my theory.

----------


## mothernature

> Yes I posted this study already and explained how it pertains to my theory.


 so we should ejaculate every week once? I dont want my testosterone going up 145%

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I have never done tests my self but this study states that testosterone rises on the 7th day and then goes back to normal so if your body only balances out at day 7 then you could imagine that even once a week might not yield the best results. I believe once per month over the course of one year while using a product or method of increasing blood flow should yeild good results. If you are going to take this serious please pay it forward and take good notes on both ejaculations frequency and what products and how often you use them. I could really use some people wanting to try rogaine with this technique and like I have said I will supply rogaine for as many people as I can afford. So much for me trying to sell snake oils. I make 20 dollars an hour and here I am trying to purhcase enough rogaine to prove my theory. Thanks for all the response baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I am on Kirkland's Minoxidil 5&#37;, isn't that the same as Rogaine, only it's not foam and it's cheaper? And it definitely itches my scalp, while Rogaine never did that to me. But I have been getting the same results though, that I got with Rogaine, which is: Either i've maintained or it has done nothing. But as far as regrowth goes, in 6 months of Kirkland's, I haven't seen anything significant, but I know I gotta give it 1 year, so 6 more months to go. I've used Rogaine for 6 months in the past as well, and got the same results Kirkland's gave me.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I am on Kirkland's Minoxidil 5%, isn't that the same as Rogaine, only it's not foam and it's cheaper? And it definitely itches my scalp, while Rogaine never did that to me. But I have been getting the same results though, that I got with Rogaine, which is: Either i've maintained or it has done nothing. But as far as regrowth goes, in 6 months of Kirkland's, I haven't seen anything significant, but I know I gotta give it 1 year, so 6 more months to go. I've used Rogaine for 6 months in the past as well, and got the same results Kirkland's gave me.


 
If you havent already emailed me do so with your screen name so I know which one you are. I have figured something out that I am not yet ready to share with this community. Some times people just would rather see results especially with all the exciting breakthroughs coming our way from histogen and a-cell

----------


## BackwardsBalding

To whom it may concern,

As I have pointed out I am the OP (Original Poster) for this thread ResearchNeverFails. I had to change my name when my account got blocked, maybe accidently by my self. This will be my last message to all of you. Not everything I said is true and I dont want any of you thinking too much or expecting too much. However, I have found the secret to everything that I have been reasearching but am only willing to tell it to people in my study and it must be over the phone. You will have to sign a non discloure and proper paper work. If you are willing to do so email me at baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com. Otherwise I will see you all in a year and this time I will have something to sell. Thanks again everyone and goodbye. 

Sincerely, 

Michael, ResearchNeverFails, BaldingBackwards, and BackwardsBalding.

----------


## HairTalk

> I have figured something out that I am not yet ready to share with this community.


 Immediately stop all attempts at flatulence   :Wink: .

----------


## Jcm800

> Immediately stop all attempts at flatulence  .


 
^^^^^lol  :Smile:

----------


## auglen

Do any of you know how long it takes or is it possible at all to get rid of nocturnal emissions? I was looking for answers on-line but to no avail. After over 6 months of being abstinent I still get those, the frequency is definitely less and seems to be decreasing all the time, but it's definitely still there and I do not think I managed more than a month without one. Although it looks like I may finally go past that mark on my current interval. 

Personally I think it's completely controlled by our minds, I don't think that it's an inherent need. Why? Well whenever I get a nocturnal emission I can remember dreaming of something of somewhat sexual nature. When I first went cold turkey I could get an outright sexual dream. Now as I virtually do not have sexual thoughts those things don't show up in my dreams and nocturnal emissions are way down. But not I sometimes dream of something loosely related to sexuality, like pissing (yea, haha) and I would get a slight emission after that.

It has never happened to me that I have just waked up to be welcomed by an emission, it always goes along with a dream (and that's easy to tell as normally 99% of nights are dreamless for me) and I always wake up right after the emission (thus few times I could even get it under control before having a mess :---) ).
The strength of the emission is lower too. First it was a full blown ejaculation, now it's more of a watery leakage.

Of course I have no idea which causes which. Is it that whenever I get a sexual thought in my dream I start building up those fluids or whenever the fluids build up my mind starts having those dreams.

I wish somebody did a long terms study on total sexual abstinence, too bad it's so hard to conduct.



Back to my hair:
Over time I'm getting more and more confident that the hairs I was puzzled about are actual regrowth and not miniaturization, they keep getting longer (a small subset of those is, I think long enough to dismiss miniaturization) and it looks like there are no significant amounts of new short hair showing up. 
My "normal hair" is pretty long so that is why I'm easily able to distinguish between "normal hairs" and ones that are "suspicious", so even if those "suspicious" hairs are over 5-6 inches they are shorter than the rest.
Still I'm not 100% positive and I will reiterate that what I have is a very slight frontal recession that can many people could shrug off as hairline maturing. So nowhere do I have a big patch of miniaturized hair.
I only BELIEVE, that I might be very slowly regaining the very small amount of hair that I have lost.

Soon I will get a haircut so I will get my length back to where I was those 6-7 months back when started, so I'll perhaps be better able to tell if there is a significant difference or not.

----------


## ti20

I made a post about this on another forum 2 years ago and was attacked for it

*It's a fact* that ejaculation will accelerate your male pattern baldness. In my case it triggered it. I never masturbated in my teens. I began to loose hair from stress (but the type that grows back) so I began to masturbate twice a day for two weeks thinking it would help. It did the exact opposite! It triggered a receding hairline and thinning (instead of simply falling and regrowing). To this day, if I ejaculate I notice the hairloss the next morning, if not minutes later! I have to get my health under control (regular sleep and exercise) and I think I'll have a bigger buffer.. where I won't have hairloss unless I over do it with sex. 

The people who deny ejaculation affects male pattern baldness and deny that masturbation is not healthy are full of shit. It is not the only factor, but it is one of the major ones.

----------


## UK_

Fair enough guys, personally I dont believe your contention b/c I hardly jack off - probably once a month if that, it's mostly sex but again not as often as i'd like  :Big Grin: 

I used to jack off when I was 17 - 18 but stopped because it made me feel weak and fatigued.

I wouldn't wanna take anything that would rupture my sex drive, (propecia et al) - even if I went bald I would be happy knowing I had a healthy, high sex drive, I would probably shave my head and start working out more instead of clinging on to a NW3 comb-over with the testosterone levels of a 12 year old girl.

----------


## RichardDawkins

yes and another july registered one time poster with another bs ejaculation story.

hey pal news for you, you lose hair every day so its highly plausible that any time you get through your hair, you will shed some..... daaaaaaaaaahhhhhh

and just a few minutes after wanking off  :Smile:  wow mpb is really kicking in i presume.

gosh this is getting ridiculous, please admin delete this thread and all the one time fake poster here.

oh and please dekete all trx2 threads as well, except those who show how scam this is

----------


## HairTalk

> I made a post about this on another forum 2 years ago and was attacked for it
> 
> *It's a fact* that ejaculation will accelerate your male pattern baldness. In my case it triggered it. I never masturbated in my teens. I began to loose hair from stress (but the type that grows back) so I began to masturbate twice a day for two weeks thinking it would help. It did the exact opposite! It triggered a receding hairline and thinning (instead of simply falling and regrowing). To this day, if I ejaculate I notice the hairloss the next morning, if not minutes later! I have to get my health under control (regular sleep and exercise) and I think I'll have a bigger buffer.. where I won't have hairloss unless I over do it with sex. 
> 
> The people who deny ejaculation affects male pattern baldness and deny that masturbation is not healthy are full of shit. It is not the only factor, but it is one of the major ones.


 Why is it everyone in support of this thread seems to have joined the forum in May or June of 2011?

----------


## UK Boy

I totally agree with Richard.Dawkins on this.

I've only looked at this thread a few times cos I can't be bothered usually to get involved in the bickering. However I'm not 100% sold on this whole idea of stop ejaculating and you'll get your hair back. I know of course that DHT causes hair loss and I can definately believe that when you ejaculate you get a surge of Testosterone and therefore DHT but I believe the guy putting this forward said the increase in testosterone went back down in less than 10 mins right? Well I think that unless you were ejaculating consantly and keeping the higher levels of Testosterone on-going then it's not going to be enough to make a major change to hair loss.

Also I don't know if this was addressed but if ejaculation was really affecting hair loss big time then wouldn't more guys who suffer from impotence see their hair starting to grow back cos they can't get an erection and therefore can't ejaculate. I might be off the mark with that and like I said it mighta been addressed.

I also really can't believe that researcher's would have just 'over looked' this, as the guy who started the thread said it's something that appears obvious so doesn't that indicate to him that obviously scientific researchers have considered it and then seen that it's not the case and that's why they've never come out with the theories like him.

The thing that's caused me to finally write something is because now the guys saying he's gonna come back in a year and sell his solution and also that if people want to know it they should contact him privately. See this just totally makes him look like a scam artist and discredits all he's bee saying about wanting to help and so forth.

Also Ti20 made a ridiculous statement saying he agress because after he ejactulates his hair falls out within minutues! this is not how things with hair work! If ejaculating really did impact on your hair it would need to force the hair into the resting period and then after a period of time the hair would fall out, it would not happen instantly! So I see Ti20's whole post as someone just stupidly scare mongering.  

It just depresses me that people have to come on here and spread unproven ideas and worry people who are already worrying. I'm fed up about my hair loss enough as it is without having to think 'oh great so now I can't even have sex if I wanna without the worry that it's gonna make things worse!'

Also I posted a thread about a clinical study being done on Nitric Oxide gel as a treatment for hair loss - something that is in proper human clinical trials now, not a random person's theory but yet it's been unanswered in preference of people wasting more time of this blasted thread! I don't get it! Why are people giving this any feed back anymore!

Rant over!

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I totally agree with Richard.Dawkins on this.
> 
> I've only looked at this thread a few times cos I can't be bothered usually to get involved in the bickering. However I'm not 100% sold on this whole idea of stop ejaculating and you'll get your hair back. I know of course that DHT causes hair loss and I can definately believe that when you ejaculate you get a surge of Testosterone and therefore DHT but I believe the guy putting this forward said the increase in testosterone went back down in less than 10 mins right? Well I think that unless you were ejaculating consantly and keeping the higher levels of Testosterone on-going then it's not going to be enough to make a major change to hair loss.
> 
> Also I don't know if this was addressed but if ejaculation was really affecting hair loss big time then wouldn't more guys who suffer from impotence see their hair starting to grow back cos they can't get an erection and therefore can't ejaculate. I might be off the mark with that and like I said it mighta been addressed.
> 
> I also really can't believe that researcher's would have just 'over looked' this, as the guy who started the thread said it's something that appears obvious so doesn't that indicate to him that obviously scientific researchers have considered it and then seen that it's not the case and that's why they've never come out with the theories like him.
> 
> The thing that's caused me to finally write something is because now the guys saying he's gonna come back in a year and sell his solution and also that if people want to know it they should contact him privately. See this just totally makes him look like a scam artist and discredits all he's bee saying about wanting to help and so forth.
> ...


 There are members in this thread, I won't mention any names, that are supposedly completely against this, yet they have more posts than the one's that are interested.

Doesn't make any sense, why post in a thread, keep helping it stay on top, if you want it to be gone? Why provoke more posts by posting more? If you say something, some one's gonna reply to it, surely. Like I just did right now to yours.

So for those who want this thread gone faster, stop posting in it, because you look really weird having more posts in it than I do.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Interesting.

This new post today in Hair Loss Talk, guy had great results, look at his advices.

"_advices
1. don't spend time looking into mirrors
2. play sport
3. no excessive sex or masturbation
5. stop playing with your hair . just touch it only when_"



http://www.h airlosstalk.com/interact/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=66636&p=628962#p628962

No space between h and a in hair.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I made a post about this on another forum 2 years ago and was attacked for it
> 
> *It's a fact* that ejaculation will accelerate your male pattern baldness. In my case it triggered it. I never masturbated in my teens. I began to loose hair from stress (but the type that grows back) so I began to masturbate twice a day for two weeks thinking it would help. It did the exact opposite! It triggered a receding hairline and thinning (instead of simply falling and regrowing). To this day, if I ejaculate I notice the hairloss the next morning, if not minutes later! I have to get my health under control (regular sleep and exercise) and I think I'll have a bigger buffer.. where I won't have hairloss unless I over do it with sex. 
> 
> The people who deny ejaculation affects male pattern baldness and deny that masturbation is not healthy are full of shit. It is not the only factor, but it is one of the major ones.


 
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT BALDINGBACKWARDS AT HOTMAIL.COM I HAVE SOME EXCITING NEW TO TELL YOU. I actually found your forum from a few years ago and cant believe how indepdentally you came to the same conclusions that I did. Please email me I would love to share what I found with you. 

FOR EVERY ONE ELSE. FINE YOUR ALL RIGHT EJACULATION HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HAIR LOSS STOP POSTING ON THIS SITE SO THIS THREAD CAN END AND MORE PEOPLE WONT BE CONFUSED.

----------


## UK_

> PLEASE EMAIL ME AT BALDINGBACKWARDS AT HOTMAIL.COM I HAVE SOME EXCITING NEW TO TELL YOU. I actually found your forum from a few years ago and cant believe how indepdentally you came to the same conclusions that I did. Please email me I would love to share what I found with you. 
> 
> FOR EVERY ONE ELSE. FINE YOUR ALL RIGHT EJACULATION HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HAIR LOSS STOP POSTING ON THIS SITE SO THIS THREAD CAN END AND MORE PEOPLE WONT BE CONFUSED.


 Why are you so desperate for people to email you?

Do you need a friend?

----------


## Bald26

Just checking out this thread again and it's getting longer... I"ve been trying not to mast3rbate for 3 days now, today is the 4th day.  Still shedding, haven't seen a real improvement yet.  However, I will keep trying and give update.  Btw, I plan to stop mast3rbating and just have s3x 2 times a week... gotta please the gf  :Big Grin:   also on rogaine 5%.

----------


## UK_

> Just checking out this thread again and it's getting longer... I"ve been trying not to mast3rbate for 3 days now, today is the 4th day.  Still shedding, haven't seen a real improvement yet.  However, I will keep trying and give update.  Btw, I plan to stop mast3rbating and just have s3x 2 times a week... gotta please the gf   also on rogaine 5%.


 So when you get to say.... week eight, and you stop shedding, start to see very faint small hairs even growing in.... what will you attribute it to?  The masturbation abstinence or the Rogaine?

----------


## Jcm800

> So when you get to say.... week eight, and you stop shedding, start to see very faint small hairs even growing in.... what will you attribute it to?  The masturbation abstinence or the Rogaine?


 Precisely - this thread is a load of old wank. 

How many bald monks and priests do you see? Loads!

They must be throttling the chicken daily then  :Wink:

----------


## Bald26

> So when you get to say.... week eight, and you stop shedding, start to see very faint small hairs even growing in.... what will you attribute it to?  The masturbation abstinence or the Rogaine?


 I've been using Rogaine for 8 months with no growth, it was just slowing down my shedding compared to before I used Rogaine, but still shedding during those 8 months.  So if I start seeing hair growth, then it's maybe safe to rule out the Rogaine and give some credit to the abstinence.  I plan to stop Rogaine after 9 months anyway.  Just want to finish up this last bottle and see if the shedding increases when I stop.

----------


## UK_

> *I plan to stop Rogaine after 9 months anyway.  Just want to finish up this last bottle and see if the shedding increases when I stop*.


 Your belief in this "masturbation" theory is so concrete that you are willing to hypothesise that Rogaine stoppage wouldn't result in further hair loss?

.....well sir.... it's a _novel_ experiment i'll give it that.

----------


## Bald26

> Your belief in this "masturbation" theory is so concrete that you are willing to hypothesise that Rogaine stoppage wouldn't result in further hair loss?
> 
> .....well sir.... it's a _novel_ experiment i'll give it that.


 don't put words into my mouth.  Did I ever say I stop Rogaine because I believed the masturbation theory?  I said I want to stop because I want to see if it increases the shedding, if it does then I know that Rogaine has been keeping my shedding at a lower level.  It's the last bottle that I ordered from my 3 month supply.  So if Rogaine actually works, I'll order more. If it doesn't, I don't have to waste more money on it.  Geeze man... you sound so petty when knit picking at people.

----------


## HairyHair

> Just checking out this thread again and it's getting longer... I"ve been trying not to mast3rbate for 3 days now, today is the 4th day.  Still shedding, haven't seen a real improvement yet.  However, I will keep trying and give update.  Btw, I plan to stop mast3rbating and just have s3x 2 times a week... gotta please the gf   also on rogaine 5%.


 hahaha man....you don't need to sacrifise everything...tomorrow is an illusion today is all we have  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> don't put words into my mouth.  Did I ever say I stop Rogaine because I believed the masturbation theory?  I said I want to stop because I want to see if it increases the shedding, if it does then I know that Rogaine has been keeping my shedding at a lower level.  It's the last bottle that I ordered from my 3 month supply.  So if Rogaine actually works, I'll order more. If it doesn't, I don't have to waste more money on it.  Geeze man... you sound so petty when knit picking at people.


 I wasn't putting words into your mouth, let me explain:

In a previous post you stated the following:




> *it was just slowing down my shedding compared to before I used Rogaine*, but still shedding during those 8 months.


 So why would you believe stopping Rogaine wouldn't revert you back to the pre-Rogaine [heightened] shedding?

----------


## ti20

> yes and another july registered one time poster with another bs ejaculation story.
> 
> hey pal news for you, you lose hair every day so its highly plausible that any time you get through your hair, you will shed some..... daaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


 Hey pal I got news for you, you're full of shit. If you swallow Richard Dawkin's disinformation about us evolving from amoebas, it's no wonder you attack the one person who gave you an honest answer. Ejaculation might not affect YOUR hair, but it affects MY hairline and without a doubt the same is true for millions of other men.

To proclaim that ejaculation has no correlation with hairloss is a nefarious lie. If you're just a useful idiot with diarrhea of the mouth I urge you to keep your uneducated opinions to yourself and avoid spamming topics you know nothing about. Seeing as how even theories can help people pinpoint the cause of their hairloss, I don't appreciate you stonewalling the messenger. If I had known at age 19 what I know now... I would be a much happier and more confident person, instead of looking like a balding idiot in my early 20s.




> If masturbating is causing you stress, it will accelerate your hair loss if you are genetically predisposed. For most men, masturbating relieves stress so I suspect that this activity will help more than it will hurt you.
> 
> Isn't that exactly what I said in the above post? By excessively masturbating you cause your body to become indirectly stressed from pushing it to perform so often..


 ^This is a response to a post I made on another hairloss forum a few years ago. Something to consider perhaps..

----------


## Mojo Risin

This is the most ridiculous shit I have ever read. 
MPB is ****ing genetic ... ''wanking it'' is not going to prevent you from going bald.

----------


## Bald26

> I wasn't putting words into your mouth, let me explain:
> 
> In a previous post you stated the following:
> 
> 
> 
> So why would you believe stopping Rogaine wouldn't revert you back to the pre-Rogaine [heightened] shedding?


 I don't believe in anything.  I'm just trying out all the options I have.  Now, go mind your own business.

----------


## Kamui85

> I don't believe in anything.  I'm just trying out all the options I have.  Now, go mind your own business.


 im sorry but a forum is for discussion, if you dont want somebody minding youre buissnes then dont post them...

----------


## UK_

> I don't believe in anything.  I'm just trying out all the options I have.  Now, go mind your own business.


 LOL@"Mind my own business..."

....This is YOUR THREAD!!! LOL

----------


## Jcm800

> is it that you're all humoring this guy, or that you're genuinely piqued by this almost-funnybut-nowplayed-out bullshit? At best, this is someone having a good laugh at how much attention his joke's been able to get; at worst, he's a mental patient out of meds., peering through a scope from the top of a bell-tower, someplace.


 ^^^^^ lmao :d

----------


## top

Hi guys,

First with the introduction and disclaimer. I'm new here, trying to come to grips with my own recent hair loss, figure out why I'm getting it, and ways to slow/stop/reverse the progression. I've read some of this thread (about the first 4 pages), I'm not a sock puppet or troll. Just wanted to offer my non-scientific thoughts, and theories. If you disagree, or think I'm talking out of my ***, then fine, just respect my freedom of an opinion...

Okay, firstly I think many people in this thread were a little too hostile to the OP, he had some good arguments, theories, but maybe went about it the wrong way referring to his thread as a "cure". It's more a research experiment/theory.

Ok so the whole Horny Thoughts/Sex/Masturbation => Increases Testosterone. More Testosterone => More DHT. More DHT => More Hair loss. I tend to agree with this rationale. I assume people here agree with different sections of the equation.

I'm going to break this down in separate posts, so at least I'll win some support without making a faux-pas jeopardising the entire post...

*Testosterone production*

The first part of the equation. NOTE: I'm not tying testosterone with hairloss, this is just ways to increase production of testosterone. Which may turn out to be entirely unrelated to hairloss, but still useful, e.g. to improve your sex life, or sports etc. or to curb your sex addiction, increase productivity without distractions.

1. You need testes. (Women don't have them, and neither to Eunuchs/Castrated Men). They have very low rates of testosterone.

2. As a male, the older you get, the more testosterone you produce (until peaking around 30-40). Here's a chart or two showing testosterone levels:


3. A 'Western Diet' with the high protein and lots of fat etc. will do wonders for your testosterone. There are numerous comparisons on the internet between the testosterone levels and diet of people living in North America, Europe, Japan in contrast to the rest of Asia, Africa and other developing countries. http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/2002...tosterone.html

4. Horniness increases testosterone. Studies show that just watching porn for 15 minutes will increase male testosterone by 100%, and females by 80%. Repeated Ejaculation (via masturbation or by sex) also increases testosterone. It's similar to any other training. If you train your muscles, they'll get stronger, you train your mind, it'll get stronger. You train your testes and they'll get stronger (produce more testosterone to meet the demand). This is likely how sex addiction occurs. http://www.bodybuildingweb.net/blog/...uilding-gains/

5. Weight training. http://www.weighttraining.com/faq/do...sterone-levels

----------


## top

*DHT and Hair loss*

This is the last part of the equation. Hopefully others can help shed more light.

From my observations of MPB. I always find it rather strange how the hair gradually recedes (frontal), or the bald spot gradually expands (vertex - crown). How do the hair follicles know when to miniaturise in order? If it's just a case of having a critical amount of DHT on the scalp, then all the DHT-sensitive hair follicles would all miniaturise at the same time. Then within a few months one would go from a full set of hair, to the almighty Norwood 7. This does not happen.


I propose that the hair follicles on your scalp have different DHT thresholds. Those at the frontal temples have the lowest threshold. They don't need much DHT to start miniaturising. Whereas those further back have higher thresholds. Everyone (male and female) have different DHT threshold patterns. Some M shaped, some vertex shaped, some both, and some straight down the middle (females). This is determined by genetics. Those of us who have inherited MPB genes have these thresholds lower than those without (the fact there are multiple genes involved, suggests they could be for different patterns).

For most males their level of DHT follows the age-related testosterone graph:


As the level of DHT rises more hair falls victim to it. So for most males that have DHT sensitive hair. They'll see a gradual loss of hair following the typical patterns. However, if they make drastic changes to their lifestyle, and essentially raise their DHT (via raising testosterone), they'll notice a marked jump up the Norwood scale.

DHT blockers/Testosterone reducers like Propecia. Do a number of things: multivitamins/nutrients, reduce testosterone->DHT conversion. But mostly they reduce your testosterone level (which is why so many people have sexual side effects). This reduction in testosterone level, even by say 20&#37; will put you back about 5 years (depending on how old you are - see graph above). Which will result in a halt in your hair loss (I don't think you'll gain much hair, it'll only halt the progression).

But if your testosterone is still rising as you're ageing (you still haven't peaked). Eventually the 20% reduction that the drug was helping you with is just not enough to stop your overall rise in testosterone production. And then you start experiencing hair loss again.

----------


## top

*Case examples:*

Teenager experiences MPB (around age 16-19). Unfortunately for him, he is one of the few where MPB is strong, the hair follicles are very sensitive to DHT. So it only takes low levels of testosterone to take the hair out. This is assuming he is not sexually active, doesn't masturbate (Virtually *ALL* males masturbate, and around *HALF* of females masturbate. Despite the popular notion that only half of males masturbate, and very few females masturbate. It's one of the biggest myths.), and doesn't get horny.

Guy in his 20's experiences MPB. Takes a drug like Propecia. It works, along with the common sexual side effects. But after a few years, the effects 'wear off'. This is because your body is genetically designed to produce more testosterone until you peak around 30-40. Propecia is just a stop gap.

Another guy in his 20's, experiences the same thing. Takes the same drug. It doesn't work, he doesn't even have the sexual side effects. This is because despite taking the drug to lower his testosterone. It's not enough as he is either a) Having more sex/looking at more porn to increase his testosterone to combat the loss (you can have a low sex drive, but can force it to rise just by subjecting yourself to horny thoughts etc.), b) He is in the gym pumping iron or c) He is eating a very bad diet, causing higher testosterone and DHT (the testosterone Losses from Propecia, are not enough to offset the testosterone Gains).

Woman gives birth. And loses hair. This affects more than half of women. This is a very high rate. I don't know too much about this. But I'd speculate that if it's from DHT, and if Propecia works. Then it's a similar thing. Showing that lots of females also have DHT sensitive hair. Further, their threshold may actually be much lower than in males. Since they usually have very little testosterone in contrast. This kind of hair loss is for women is always only temporary.

The problem with hair loss is that it's a multi variable equation. No one thing can be said to affect it. Everyone is different. A pornstar e.g. Peter North may be having sex every day and have a full set of hair. Lucky for him his hair genetically has a high DHT threshold. Whereas a 16 year old who has been a very good boy, may be losing his hair. Doesn't matter how "good" you are, your testosterone will rise, it's genetics, and if you're unfortunate to have hair which is very sensitive to DHT, then you're going to lose it. And looking at the chart, your testosterone is likely to double at it's peak, you're going to lose a lot of hair! (Patrick Stewart starting losing hair at 19)

No single one thing, whether life style, dietary, or drug will halt MPB.

If you're in your 30's and experience MPB. I think you'll be one of the lucky ones, as your testosterone will be near the peak, and will be on it's way back down. (Unless you have made a major lifestyle change to raise your testosterone to abnormally high levels).

----------


## UK_

The bullshit just never ends.

----------


## top

> No it doesn't - Propecia blocks the CONVERSION of testosterone to DHT through the mechanism of targeting 5AR.


 Propecia does a number of things (Many of which I think the drug company won't tell you). I doubt conversion of testosterone to DHT (via targeting 5 Alpha Reductese) is the *only* thing it does. Anyway even if it doesn't lower testosterone. Lowering the rate of Testosterone converted to DHT is good enough for my argument.

*Testosterone * 5AR conversion factor = DHT.*

(Lower your testosterone, or lower 5AR conversion factor, and DHT will be Lower.)




> You also state that _"if your testosterone is rising as you age"_ - sorry but who on earth has a testosterone that actually RISES as you age?  That's sort of like someone who comes out of the womb as an old man and dies 70 years later as a baby.


 Actually it does, and then it peaks (around age 30-40). Most MPB hair loss sufferers are younger than this age, so their testosterone is still on the rise. Which is why they're experiencing MPB. Take a look at these diagrams:




Show me evidence to prove otherwise.

----------


## top

> The bullshit just never ends.


 Highlight the bullshit. Actually better yet show me which parts of my posts you agree with. I'm still formulating my ideas. I only posted this to get others opinions to refine my theory. So please do comment.

I'm not a troll, never been to these sites before, not affiliated with any of the other posters in this thread. Just coming here with my thoughts and opinions. I was going to post something along these lines sooner or later. But when reading the OP, I agree with parts of what he said, and I felt that many of the rebuttals were very weak (e.g. pornstars not going bald, 16 year old who doesn't masturbate/have sex going bald).

To be honest, nothing of what I'm saying is bullshit. It's all just common sense. MPB is caused by DHT which is caused by Testosterone conversion via 5AR. There are many ways to alter ones testosterone. While many hair loss drugs tamper with the production of DHT to slow balding, whether it's by lowering testosterone or by reducing Testosterone=>DHT conversion rates it implies the same thing:MPB is caused by Testosterone. So when you say bullshit, I have to ask WHICH PART?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Hey top ONE Word has shown that you are one of their multi accounts. Your multiple accounts made one mistake but i wont tell you and yes you are talking bullshit

----------


## UK_

> Propecia does a number of things (Many of which I think the drug company won't tell you). I doubt conversion of testosterone to DHT (via targeting 5 Alpha Reductese) is the *only* thing it does. Anyway even if it doesn't lower testosterone. Lowering the rate of Testosterone converted to DHT is good enough for my argument.
> 
> *Testosterone * 5AR conversion factor = DHT.*
> 
> (Lower your testosterone, or lower 5AR conversion factor, and DHT will be Lower.)


 Well no, you described Propecia as a _"testosterone reducer"_ - you also stated: _"but mostly they will reduce your testosterone level"_, question: if Propecia does _"a number of things"_ (with blocking 5AR conversion as its primary mechanism) - how can it _"mostly reduce testosterone"_?  Unless you actually believe it's primary mechanism is to reduce testosterone, your above quote suggests not, but your previous comments suggests the opposite - you EVEN made the ridiculous claim that Propecia/DHT blockers would reduce testosterone by up to 20 percent, which would mean someone at the age of 25 taking propecia would end up with the testosterone levels of a 55-60 year old.

----------


## UK_

> Highlight the bullshit.


 It's all bullshit, and your attempts at concealing the fact that you are the OP are laughable.

----------


## top

> Hey top ONE Word has shown that you are one of their multi accounts. Your multiple accounts made one mistake but i wont tell you and yes you are talking bullshit


 Incorrect. You can ask the admin to do an IP trace. I don't know where they (whoever they are) are from. But I'm from London, UK. age 29, a computer games programmer of caribbean background. There you go. So now you are talking bullshit. I've highlighted your bullshit. Now highlight mine.

@UK: I'll level with you. Honestly, I'll hold my hands up, and tell you I don't know what Propecia does or doesn't do. It's speculation. Like most packaged drugs. In the UK we have Anadin, a painkiller, which is like a paracetomol, but they put caffeine in it, and a few other things. I'd imagine it's the samewith Propecia and all the other hair loss drugs. They have one main component, but other components that cover other things. The 20% figure I just made up, it's for argument sakes. It could be 5% could be 50%. Again I think the testosterone inhibitor is the main thing it does, but could be wrong. At the end of the day it doesn't matter whether it lowers testosterone, or whether it lowers 5AR conversion of testosterone to DHT. Either mechanism will result in lowered DHT. You do not have an argument there, you're just knit-picking.

----------


## top

> It's all bullshit, and your attempts at concealing the fact that you are the OP are laughable.


 I am not the OP. Listen I noticed frontal hair loss about a year ago (age 28), I dismissed it, as it was only noticeable when my hair was short. I got a very short hair cut a couple weeks ago, and now I'm pretty sure I do have MPB. So now I've been spending a lot of the past few weeks reading online trying to figure out how to approach this problem. I've signed up to a few hairloss forums with the name top asking questions, and hoping to get some feedback.

Ok in simple terms, because I doubt you fully read my posts. Can you answer these then:

Why don't men suffering from MPB go straight to a Norwood 7? Why is it gradual?
Does DHT cause hair loss?
Does increased testosterone produce more DHT?
Does heavy weight lifting produce more testosterone?
Does looking at porn, frequent sex/masturbation produce more testosterone?
Does testosterone not rise, and then peak (around age 30-40), and the begin to slowly fall as we age (in accordance to the graphs I posted)? (you called me on this point, so I want to know if it's bullshit or not)
Does the western diet not contribute to our higher levels of testosterone in contrast to those in Africa and Asia? (Japan having a somewhat western diet)

----------


## top

> Well no, you described Propecia as a _"testosterone reducer"_ - you also stated: _"but mostly they will reduce your testosterone level"_, question: if Propecia does _"a number of things"_ (with blocking 5AR conversion as its primary mechanism) - how can it _"mostly reduce testosterone"_?  Unless you actually believe it's primary mechanism is to reduce testosterone, your above quote suggests not, but your previous comments suggests the opposite - you EVEN made the ridiculous claim that Propecia/DHT blockers would reduce testosterone by up to 20 percent, which would mean someone at the age of 25 taking propecia would end up with the testosterone levels of a 55-60 year old.


 Actually my quote above suggests that I'm willing to concede that that argument as it is beneath the point. The point again being that if this is your equation:

Testosterone * X = DHT => Hairloss.

Then whether you reduce X (using Propecia) or if you reduce Testosterone (using other methods), you will reduce DHT, and in turn Hairloss.

It doesn't matter the method by which Propecia accomplishes this. Whether it reduces Testosterone or reduces X (the 5AR conversion factor), the result is the same. Lowered DHT.

As has been said a castration would result in drastically lowered testosterone and therefore DHT. But you seem so vehemently convinced that it's not, I'd only be led to assume that you have personally tried this yourself!  :Wink:

----------


## RichardDawkins

DHt works like a sand corn in a gear. Stem cell types cannot interact with each other anymore, thats why your hair gets not sufficient nutricion and therefore minituarizes over time, until it remains under your skin in a small form.

----------


## top

> DHt works like a sand corn in a gear. Stem cell types cannot interact with each other anymore, thats why your hair gets not sufficient nutricion and therefore minituarizes over time, until it remains under your skin in a small form.


 Ok, now you're starting to talk  :Smile: . But what's your argument here? You're explaining to me the low-level workings. Is this in response to the "Why don't men suffering from MPB go straight to a Norwood 7? Why is it gradual?" question. If so, this is not the answer I'm looking for.

Here is the question again, with a picture this time:


Why don't men suffering from MPB go straight to a Norwood 7? The hair loss follows an expanding pattern. This suggests that the hair follicles have varying resistance to DHT. They are not all being "attacked" at the same time and/or at the same rate. If they were, the loss would be uniform, the 'M' pattern would not exist.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Has it occur to you that hairs have different cycles?

----------


## top

> Has it occur to you that hairs have different cycles?


 This is true, but I'd doubt the difference would be sufficient on the scalp to explain such progression of a receding frontal hairline, or an expanding baldspot at the vertex, and the reasons why hair loss slows/halts. Not everyone is destined to win the big prize. A Norwood 7! Usually it's the young players that win it:


Jean Luc began playing Norwood when he was 19. Look how well he did.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> Incorrect. You can ask the admin to do an IP trace. I don't know where they (whoever they are) are from. But I'm from London, UK. age 29, a computer games programmer of caribbean background. There you go. So now you are talking bullshit. I've highlighted your bullshit. Now highlight mine.
> 
> @UK: I'll level with you. Honestly, I'll hold my hands up, and tell you I don't know what Propecia does or doesn't do. It's speculation. Like most packaged drugs. In the UK we have Anadin, a painkiller, which is like a paracetomol, but they put caffeine in it, and a few other things. I'd imagine it's the samewith Propecia and all the other hair loss drugs. They have one main component, but other components that cover other things. The 20% figure I just made up, it's for argument sakes. It could be 5% could be 50%. Again I think the testosterone inhibitor is the main thing it does, but could be wrong. At the end of the day it doesn't matter whether it lowers testosterone, or whether it lowers 5AR conversion of testosterone to DHT. Either mechanism will result in lowered DHT. You do not have an argument there, you're just knit-picking.


 Hi its the OP again guys just wanted to confirm with my readers that I have stated what my accounts are: ResearchNeverfails, BaldingBackwards, and BackwardsBalding. The Admin would be greatly appreciated if he would confirm this fact. FYI I live in California and if this gentleman is in the UK a simple confirmation from the admin WOULD BE NICE!! Any way thanks dude for you spin on things you made great points I appreciate the work.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

So in other words there will never be a cure? Because no MPB sufferer is ever gonna stop wanking or having sex.

The only cure, for a long time, will be hair transplant, hair multiplication, hair whatever, it's all just hair surgery.


Right? So a pill will only slow down the process and so does minoxidil, and the only real cure is hair surgery at this point, and for a long time to come?

----------


## top

> So in other words there will never be a cure? Because no MPB sufferer is ever gonna stop wanking or having sex.
> 
> The only cure, for a long time, will be hair transplant, hair multiplication, hair whatever, it's all just hair surgery.
> 
> 
> Right? So a pill will only slow down the process and so does minoxidil, and the only real cure is hair surgery at this point, and for a long time to come?


 Correct, it's not a cure. All I'm saying is that I think (note I said *Think*, I don't know for sure, I've spent no more than a few weeks looking into this), that testosterone level => DHT level => amount of DHT-sensitive hair that will miniaturise (all the scalp hair has varied tolerance of DHT-sensitivity forming a pattern in accordance to the Norwood scale).

Most of what I've said, is readily available information on the internet. That hairloss is due to testosterone breaking down into DHT affecting hair follicles. This is an accepted fact, no one disputes this. Further we know that diet, lifestyle, and sexual habits affect our level of testosterone, there are countless studies showing this, in most cases people do not dispute this. However it seems when the two are tied together, the whole entire argument and it's constituent facts are then labeled bullshit. Testosterone varies over age (peaking around age 30-40), there are countless studies which show this. A baby doesn't have the most testosterone, and neither does an elderly gentleman, there is a peak.

My input

The only part of my own theory that I'm putting into this is that I'm saying that testosterone level is proportional to DHT level which is in turn proportional to the extent of hair loss (rather than an on/off switch. "You are 25 years old, don't care how much testosterone you have, you will bald progressively in this pattern".). For many it appears as if DHT is like an army of infantry at your hair line, gradually eating away as it gets deeper to your crown (while for some they have this DHT army at their crown, and for others at both places. And for women they have it down the middle of their hair). 

This would only make sense if under our scalp we had radically different blood artery configurations (which is what the OP is suggesting). I disagree with this assertion. I simply believe that the hair on our scalp is genetically coded to succomb to varying levels of DHT. For those with frontal balding, the hair follicles closest to your hairline at the temples have the lowest threshold or resistance to DHT. There is probably some evolutionary reason why we bald in different patterns, and a social reason could be a good argument. Perhaps MPB originated from those with dark hair, and fair skin (i.e. mediterraneans) as their balding patterns would be the most visible from a distance. But I'm not interested in the evolutionary reason.

I'm interested in the testosterone-hair loss relationship. How varying levels affect the extent of hair loss. If we know that this is the case. Then we know that as we age our testosterone is going to rise until peaking around 30-40, and as this rises so will our DHT and our hair loss will increase. So although we have no control over this progressive age-related testosterone increase. We can make conscious decisions to reduce further increasing our testosterone for sustained periods (e.g. excessive sex/masturbation, high protein diet, too much weight training). Further we know why DHT-blocking drugs appear to 'wear off' (they lower DHT a bit, e.g. 5-10&#37;, but as we age, our testosterone will increase, and this 5-10% loss from Propecia is cancelled out.). 

Note: Libido/Erections/Sex Drive is dependent on your level of DHT, not testosterone. So a drug like Propecia whether it was purported to lower testosterone or DHT conversion, it would still be destined to lower your libido. Of course the biggest sex organ in the male body is in the brain. So despite lower DHT or testosterone, if you think the right way, you'll be able to get a strong erection. Whereas with all the testosterone in the world, you could even be in the middle of the act, but if someone calls you and tells you something that distracts you, let's say a close relative just died, then your erection will quickly subside. Point I'm making is that of understanding how Propecia alters DHT level, and that it likely only alters your DHT a little. Which for most people is progress, but if you tamper with your testosterone level (or you age), then the losses will be offset. But still better having the drug than not having the drug from a purely hair loss perspective. But on the wider picture, it seems quite a dangerous drug with regards to sexual dysfunction.

So if it's a choice of reducing your sex/masturbation rate from 2 times a day (14 times a week) to 3 times a week. Or taking Propecia and losing your sex drive so you won't want to have sex more than 3 times a week. It's the same difference.

Sex drive is trained. If you only have sex a few times a week, you don't feel you need it so much. If you have sex 2x a day, or masturbate 5 times a day. Then you'll be horny 24/7. I know I've been there. I love sex as much as the next person. But what really loves sex is testosterone. And if sex fuels testosterone. Then you have feedback loop. Too much sex/masturbation is not good IMO. It makes it hard to be productive at anything else in life. So that's why I'm making a conscious effort to lower my sex rate and masturbation rate. The last year, especially past 3-6 months. I've been having sex on average twice a day, sometimes having sex or masturbating 5+ times in a day. Incidentally it is now that I've began to notice my hair loss. I really don't think it's a coincidence. I used to masturbate a lot as a kid, but my average testosterone levels would've been way lower, I didn't even have facial hair back then. Maybe there is some truth behind the saying "Masturbation causes hairy palms" (you masturbate a lot, your testosterone & DHT go rise significantly, hair falls out, and you notice it on your hands when you brush your hair or shower).

----------


## top

> Hi its the OP again guys just wanted to confirm with my readers that I have stated what my accounts are: ResearchNeverfails, BaldingBackwards, and BackwardsBalding. The Admin would be greatly appreciated if he would confirm this fact. FYI I live in California and if this gentleman is in the UK a simple confirmation from the admin WOULD BE NICE!! Any way thanks dude for you spin on things you made great points I appreciate the work.


 Thanks for posting. The only thing we have in common is that we write too much.

Apologies for my long previous post. Just wanted to share my thoughts. You don't need to read it all.

I don't see why some people are so hostile here. I'm suffering just like the rest of you guys. If there was a pill that I could take for less than $10k to stop hair loss and get all my hair back I would. But until then I have to wait for the professionals to take a few more decades to come up with the solution to a potentially trillion dollar industry!

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Correct, it's not a cure. All I'm saying is that I think (note I said *Think*, I don't know for sure, I've spent no more than a few weeks looking into this), that testosterone level => DHT level => amount of DHT-sensitive hair that will miniaturise (all the scalp hair has varied tolerance of DHT-sensitivity forming a pattern in accordance to the Norwood scale).
> 
> Most of what I've said, is readily available information on the internet. That hairloss is due to testosterone breaking down into DHT affecting hair follicles. This is an accepted fact, no one disputes this. Further we know that diet, lifestyle, and sexual habits affect our level of testosterone, there are countless studies showing this, in most cases people do not dispute this. However it seems when the two are tied together, the whole entire argument and it's constituent facts are then labeled bullshit. Testosterone varies over age (peaking around age 30-40), there are countless studies which show this. A baby doesn't have the most testosterone, and neither does an elderly gentleman, there is a peak.
> 
> My input
> 
> The only part of my own theory that I'm putting into this is that I'm saying that testosterone level is proportional to DHT level which is in turn proportional to the extent of hair loss (rather than an on/off switch. "You are 25 years old, don't care how much testosterone you have, you will bald progressively in this pattern".). For many it appears as if DHT is like an army of infantry at your hair line, gradually eating away as it gets deeper to your crown (while for some they have this DHT army at their crown, and for others at both places. And for women they have it down the middle of their hair). 
> 
> This would only make sense if under our scalp we had radically different blood artery configurations (which is what the OP is suggesting). I disagree with this assertion. I simply believe that the hair on our scalp is genetically coded to succomb to varying levels of DHT. For those with frontal balding, the hair follicles closest to your hairline at the temples have the lowest threshold or resistance to DHT. There is probably some evolutionary reason why we bald in different patterns, and a social reason could be a good argument. Perhaps MPB originated from those with dark hair, and fair skin (i.e. mediterraneans) as their balding patterns would be the most visible from a distance. But I'm not interested in the evolutionary reason.
> ...


 It's okay, I read it all, I have no problem reading.

This was a very informative post for me since I really don't know much about hair loss. I started receding at 16, i'm 22 now, i'm probably a NW2-2.5 thanks to finasteride and minoxidil slowing down my hair loss.


So when Finasteride starts to "wear off", all you have to do is up the dosage or just switch to Dutasteride, and add another 5-10 years to the slow down process until DHT just peaks on it's own at 30-40 years old? Or whatever, just reduce the times you have sex or wank, like you said "same difference", right? I feel like jumping on Dut right now, because although Fin has slowed down my hair loss, actually it seemingly stopped it entirely and probably grew very little back, i'll go with just maintained just to be modest. But the problem is, I got no sides, I didn't get low libido or whatever. I am still as horny as ever, I jerk off, I still wanna have sex and all that good stuff lol...but Finasteride seems to be working for me either way, as it has maintained what I have. 

So what do you think is going on here?

----------


## top

> It's okay, I read it all, I have no problem reading.
> 
> This was a very informative post for me since I really don't know much about hair loss. I started receding at 16, i'm 22 now, i'm probably a NW2-2.5 thanks to finasteride and minoxidil slowing down my hair loss.
> 
> 
> So when Finasteride starts to "wear off", all you have to do is up the dosage or just switch to Dutasteride, and add another 5-10 years to the slow down process until DHT just peaks on it's own at 30-40 years old? Or whatever, just reduce the times you have sex or wank, like you said "same difference", right? I feel like jumping on Dut right now, because although Fin has slowed down my hair loss, actually it seemingly stopped it entirely and probably grew very little back, i'll go with just maintained just to be modest. But the problem is, I got no sides, I didn't get low libido or whatever. I am still as horny as ever, I jerk off, I still wanna have sex and all that good stuff lol...but Finasteride seems to be working for me either way, as it has maintained what I have. 
> 
> So what do you think is going on here?


 I think the ideal strategy would be to get testosterone checks every 6 months to monitor changes. I've thought about doing this, but what do you tell you doctor? "Hey doc, can you check my testosterone, because I think mine is too high". Better yet, if there is a way to monitor DHT levels then all the better.

Finasteride (lol sounds like an asteroid), is keeping your DHT in check. You're just a young horny guy.

The equation to getting an erection:

Testosterone + Mind = Erection.

Even though testosterone rises, and peaks at age 30-40 (as shown in the countless graphs I've posted here, if anyone wants to contest this, we can arrange a time and place  :Smile: ). Younger men have higher libido, it's been commonly said that 18 year old men are better repeaters (i.e. can have sex multiple times with very short breaks between ejaculation), whereas when guys hit 30 it's like once a day or every two days etc. I think this is a generalisation (I'm nearly 30, and have done many 7 round late night battles with the opposite sex, although I admittedly lost my virginity very late.) I think it's more a case of as you have sex over the years, it becomes less exciting, and that most of these studies don't take into the fact that most of the older guys are married and are having married sex (which is very boring, unless by married sex we're talking about doing someone else's wife  :Wink: ).

Alas, I do fear, PatientlyWaiting. That Mr Norwood has got something very special in store for you. Take a good look at Jean Luc Picard:



Your latent testosterone is gonna rise for another 15 years. Even if you quit spanking the monkey, and stay on finasterid, disasteroid, and whateveroid, Mr Norwood will have a nice number for you. Lucky number Norwood 7.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

@Top - Ok - i'm one of the older guy's around here - just turned 42 - started losing my hair mid-late 20's, but - it's only hit home at the age of 38-39 that i'm heading for doom and it's becoming noticeable.

The process thankfully for me, has been very very slow, but - through my 20's and 30's i was wanking, shagging constantly - very often, and my hairloss was slooow, hardly noticeable.

Now i'm in my early 40's, seldom spank the monkey (can't be arsed) and have sex maybe one night every week and lately my hair loss has increased - it's falling faster than ever, how do you explain that?

Ok, i use Minox on my hairline - that may be inducing a hairline shed, but all over it's thinning on top.

So to me, in my 40's - i'm going through worse hairloss than ever, what you state doesn't add up regarding age?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

@ Top.

Yeah, don't even remind me where i'm heading. It is depressing knowing that.

Here is a pic of my head shaved with a 1 clip earlier this month.





For a 22 year old it is pretty bad...and 2 years ago, it was even worse than it is now. I am not even going to show you the pics of 2009, because they are just so bad.


This is my hair grown out, it is me just that I have a tan. This picture is very deceiving, at that point I let my hair grow for a long time and that is all I could get. The hairline is not really my hairline, is just hair covering my forehead and I just cut it straight with a scissor. Basically you can lift up that hair on my forehead and see the actual recession, and you can see the recession on the right temple, here it is:






Basically the only thing that kills me is my right temple, and I wish my hairline was lower. But if I let my hair grow out enough, I can basically cover my forehead a bit, and with a little help from Toppik I can conceal whatever noticeable thinning thee is.

But yeah, in 2009, it was a disaster. So Fin and Minoxidil has done a lot for me. And i'm also reducing the amount of times I jerk off or have sex. I'm doing everything I can to keep what I have and possibly regrow...that's why i'm interested in this thread.

----------


## Bald26

> Thanks for posting. The only thing we have in common is that we write too much.
> 
> Apologies for my long previous post. Just wanted to share my thoughts. You don't need to read it all.
> 
> I don't see why some people are so hostile here. I'm suffering just like the rest of you guys. If there was a pill that I could take for less than $10k to stop hair loss and get all my hair back I would. But until then I have to wait for the professionals to take a few more decades to come up with the solution to a potentially trillion dollar industry!


 I just ignore some of the old posters now.  They've been saying i'm the OP.  The admin can testify this.

anyways, i've been abstaining from wanking for 7 days now.  But I had s3x three times last weekend... Haven't seen any improvement in shedding yet.  But I feel much more productive somehow.  Will keep you guys updated.

----------


## mothernature

great posts top. will read these thorougly soon

----------


## top

> @Top - Ok - i'm one of the older guy's around here - just turned 42 - started losing my hair mid-late 20's, but - it's only hit home at the age of 38-39 that i'm heading for doom and it's becoming noticeable.
> 
> The process thankfully for me, has been very very slow, but - through my 20's and 30's i was wanking, shagging constantly - very often, and my hairloss was slooow, hardly noticeable.
> 
> Now i'm in my early 40's, seldom spank the monkey (can't be arsed) and have sex maybe one night every week and lately my hair loss has increased - it's falling faster than ever, how do you explain that?
> 
> Ok, i use Minox on my hairline - that may be inducing a hairline shed, but all over it's thinning on top.
> 
> So to me, in my 40's - i'm going through worse hairloss than ever, what you state doesn't add up regarding age?


 According to this graph:


You're at your peak (around 40). Maybe things will get better  :Big Grin: . It's possible your diet has changed, you work out more (weightlifting), or are sedentry (allowing build up of fats), or stressed lately. Has your BMI changed much over the past 20 years? Also did you use any DHT-reducing treatments the past 20 years, or only very recently.

I'm also curious how is your hair loss? is it a like a frontal progression 'M' shape receding, or vertex progression (expanding from the crown). Or do you have some sort of full blown evaporation of your hair (i.e. uniform attack).

I can't explain for everyone as there are lots of factors involved. But the basics of what I've said is just combining what we all know with Testosterone=>DHT=>Hairloss, and how our testosterone varies based on age and lifestyle.

If I were in my early 40's and only then started balding I wouldn't really care. You're a lucky guy. Jean Luc Picard was repping the NW7 crew by the time he was 20.  :Smile:

----------


## top

As an experiment Jcm80, since you don't have much to lose (unlike us poor young balding SOBs). Maybe you could do an experiment and watch a lot of porn, masturbate once in the morning and once at night, have some sex too. Then see if it has an effect on the rate of your hairloss.  :Wink:

----------


## top

> I just ignore some of the old posters now.  They've been saying i'm the OP.  The admin can testify this.
> 
> anyways, i've been abstaining from wanking for 7 days now.  But I had s3x three times last weekend... Haven't seen any improvement in shedding yet.  But I feel much more productive somehow.  Will keep you guys updated.


 Generally too much sex/masturbation/thinking about sex is counter-productive. I hate to sound like an ultra conservative prude. As I in fact love sex, and am an addict. But as great as sex is, it can have a negative impact on your productivity. The more you do it, the more you want to do it.

I think you won't notice any changes after just one week. This is something you'd have to commit to for at least 3 months before you'd notice anything. People don't go bald overnight.

----------


## BaldingBackwards

Top,

I wanted to clarify what is happening at the top of your head that is allowing DHT to build-up in the follicle. Also I will tell you all why the man started balding at 40 worse then earlier years with decreased sexual activity and why these two things really go hand and hand. The key to DHT being able to bind to the dermal papilla and collect over time is decreased blood flow. This is why you do not experience male pattern baldness anywhere else on your body because the blood flow will simply not allow it. If you drop a leaf in a current it will flow away if you drop a leaf on a small stream that is barely moving it will get stuck. TOP, it is very important you understand the variety of one persons arteries in there head to the next which easily explains why balding patterns vary so much but all end the same way if they go all the way through the Norwood diagram. Equally important is to understand what happens to arteries as they get closer to the ends at the top of your head which are predetermined at birth, those arteries get smaller and smaller closer to the ends. Its also important to understand the benefits of increased blood flow for your hair a good example of this is the high number of athletes who have better heads of hair then not active couch potatoes. However, if DHT is slightly sticking to the dermal papilla and you just keep adding more blood flow simply can not keep up. I found one study that measured blood flow to the head and they found a huge reduction over the years as people age. This is why with normal circulating levels of DHT you will still experience MPB as you get older because your circulation simply can not keep up without something increasing it. For humans it's almost unavoidable for blood flow to decrease to the head without preventative measures. With life becoming physically easier and easier some people can manage not even to bend over to pick anything up for years added in with no physical exercise what do you think is going happen? You think your head which is sitting on the only body walking vertical on two feet directly above the heart will just pump harder as you get older against gravity with no physical exercise or anything to increase it? Just bend over for one second or get on all four like any animal  you will see what gravity does to your blood flow.  




ONCE AGAIN THIS IS THE OP SPEAKING ORIGINAL ACCOUNT STILL IS BLOCKED SO I AM FORCED TO POST ON THIS ACCOUNT. IF THE ADMIN COULD VARIFY THIS IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kamui85

> Top,
> 
> I wanted to clarify what is happening at the top of your head that is allowing DHT to build-up in the follicle. Also I will tell you all why the man started balding at 40 worse then earlier years with decreased sexual activity and why these two things really go hand and hand. The key to DHT being able to bind to the dermal papilla and collect over time is decreased blood flow. This is why you do not experience male pattern baldness anywhere else on your body because the blood flow will simply not allow it. If you drop a leaf in a current it will flow away if you drop a leaf on a small stream that is barely moving it will get stuck. TOP, it is very important you understand the variety of one persons arteries in there head to the next which easily explains why balding patterns vary so much but all end the same way if they go all the way through the Norwood diagram. Equally important is to understand what happens to arteries as they get closer to the ends at the top of your head which are predetermined at birth, those arteries get smaller and smaller closer to the ends. Its also important to understand the benefits of increased blood flow for your hair a good example of this is the high number of athletes who have better heads of hair then not active couch potatoes. However, if DHT is slightly sticking to the dermal papilla and you just keep adding more blood flow simply can not keep up. I found one study that measured blood flow to the head and they found a huge reduction over the years as people age. This is why with normal circulating levels of DHT you will still experience MPB as you get older because your circulation simply can not keep up without something increasing it. For humans it's almost unavoidable for blood flow to decrease to the head without preventative measures. With life becoming physically easier and easier some people can manage not even to bend over to pick anything up for years added in with no physical exercise what do you think is going happen? You think your head which is sitting on the only body walking vertical on two feet directly above the heart will just pump harder as you get older against gravity with no physical exercise or anything to increase it? Just bend over for one second or get on all four like any animal  you will see what gravity does to your blood flow.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THIS IS THE OP SPEAKING ORIGINAL ACCOUNT STILL IS BLOCKED SO I AM FORCED TO POST ON THIS ACCOUNT. IF THE ADMIN COULD VARIFY THIS IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Well according to youre theory I understand you wont see results with only a week of abstention. But (in my case) going from ejaculating 2 to 4 times a day, 7 days a week, to say, only once a month (while improving blood circulation), would you say one could see improvement over 1 year or 3? Or does it have to be COMPLETE abstention? This is my 10th day abstaining, I have NEVER would of thought of absenting for so long, but I got to admit it is getting kind of easier as days go by, but at the same time Im beginning to fear for nocturnal emissions

----------


## auglen

> As an experiment Jcm80, since you don't have much to lose (unlike us poor young balding SOBs). Maybe you could do an experiment and watch a lot of porn, masturbate once in the morning and once at night, have some sex too. Then see if it has an effect on the rate of your hairloss.


 Love the idea haha.

@Kamui85 - nobody knows. 
I'm still fighting with those nocturnal emissions after so many months. Few days ago I wrote a post saying I might finally make it for a month without one, but I guess it was premature. 2 days ago happened again (started recording them now). They do happen less often for a fact and I definitely have more "control".
But still nobody will tell you at what rate you could recover or if you will at all. Damn, it could even do nothing for maintaining. 
Even if the theory is true then we are almost 100% positive that for many people it might not speed things up as much as for others.

There's too many extremes in this thread. Some deny any possibility while others go on to say that sexual activity is the ultimate factor in hair loss. I think it's important to have reasonable expectations, just don't want anybody to come back in 2 years and say that they wasted 2 years for nothing.

----------


## top

@BaldingBackwards: I admit, there could be something in that (bloodflow reduction) resulting in older people balding. Perhaps that is why as we all age, regardless of MPB or not, our hair thins. Maybe it's a contributory factor...

For youngsters in their 20's. The frontal balding is always fascinating. As for some it's a gradual receding, with clear defined areas with virtually no hair, then rapidly increasing to full hair (1,2,3,4 in diagram). This is what I'd attribute to a gradual rise in DHT. Whereas for others there are large inroads on the two sides of the M, but which have say 50% hair. Then you have types which appear like their hair has fought two wars. The first war much earlier, taking out the temples to about 50% levels, then the second war far more violent, taking out a massive circular cut (reducing everything in the circular region by 50%. 2A, 3A,4A,5A in diagram).

----------


## top

This is what I have. The frontal receding hairline. But what it appears like is instead of Captain DHT creeping up on my hairline, gradually pushing it back. It's more like the DHT is attacking a chunk on either side. Gradually reducing the hairs.



So I think it's something more sudden.

Interestingly around age 24 (5 years ago). I was about 9 1/2 stone. I started developing more facial hair. Gradually over the past 5 years, I've found it increasingly easier to build muscle mass. Everything has become more manly. My only conclusion is that my testosterone has been rising. Now I'm about 11 1/2 stone.

No doubt the testosterone is what's driving hair loss.

Sex & Testosterone

As for the sex & testosterone relationship. I'd say it's like this...

As we're ageing we're getting more testosterone (until reaching the peak around 30-40, and then falling after that). This is a continuous 24/7 testosterone output. Whereas if we watch porn for 15 minutes, our testosterone levels will rise 100% (say go from 20nmol/L to 40nmol/L), but this is short lived. It'll fall back down to normal levels after perhaps an hour (probably quicker if you ejaculate, and then lose interest, as opposed to having the horniness on your mind). 1 Hour of a heightened testosterone level due to sexual arousal is the equivalent of your average testosterone level being 1nmol/L higher than normal. 

Taking a look at the scale below, we can see that it'd take about 2 hours per day of heightened sexual arousal to effectively push a 25-34 year old 5 years forward to around that of a 30-40 year old respectively.



2 hours per day of heightened sexual arousal. Doesn't mean going for marathon sex until you're sore. This could translate as maybe a 15 minutes masturbation session in the morning, looking at porn/day dreaming/seeing seductive advertisement during the day, and having sex with your partner at night (which at least for my girlfriend means I have to give at least 15 mins foreplay before having sex). Each event would take time perhaps 30 mins to subside to normal levels.

Further, Sex Addiction occurring, when the testes is producing more testosterone to cater to your body's sexual requirements, just like any other part of the body becomes stronger when 'trained'. The result of this is that you're thinking about sex during the day, finding that sex or sexual thoughts are taking priority over other practical tasks.

For someone that doesn't think about sex much, or has very short sexual encounters that are not particularly arousing, it is unlikely that it will contribute much to MPB. It's for the chronic masturbators, those suffering from sex addiction, the marathon men. This is where it's going to make a difference.

Quite simply regardless of the mechanism of how hair follicles miniaturise, or the patterns. If your testosterone is near the threshold. Then you can either wait 5 years for your testosterone levels to naturally rise above the threshold and experience balding. Or you can raise your testosterone levels by thinking about sex a lot, masturbating, and having frequent, fairly long sex sessions.

Masturbating 2-3 times a week is not going to make much of a difference. But if you're thinking about sex a lot, and trying to refrain from masturbation, then you'll have a problem. You need to monitor how your brain feels. If you feel horny, then your testosterone will rise as your brain tells your testes "Quick start producing more testosterone, I'm horny and there's a good chance I'm going to have sex".

----------


## Jcm800

> According to this graph:
> 
> 
> You're at your peak (around 40). Maybe things will get better . It's possible your diet has changed, you work out more (weightlifting), or are sedentry (allowing build up of fats), or stressed lately. Has your BMI changed much over the past 20 years? Also did you use any DHT-reducing treatments the past 20 years, or only very recently.
> 
> I'm also curious how is your hair loss? is it a like a frontal progression 'M' shape receding, or vertex progression (expanding from the crown). Or do you have some sort of full blown evaporation of your hair (i.e. uniform attack).
> 
> I can't explain for everyone as there are lots of factors involved. But the basics of what I've said is just combining what we all know with Testosterone=>DHT=>Hairloss, and how our testosterone varies based on age and lifestyle.
> 
> If I were in my early 40's and only then started balding I wouldn't really care. You're a lucky guy. Jean Luc Picard was repping the NW7 crew by the time he was 20.


 Guess I'm more frontal 'M' with slightly thinning crown at present. 

I used to work out like crazy up to my mid 20's, am still slim and not a lard arse. Don't use Fin, never have or will-only Minox and bloody TRX2 supplement, funnily enough that's doing sod all and hair has been worse since on it. 

Anyway, even in my 40's losing hair concerns me, it must be a bitch losing it earlier and I appreciate that, but hey - no one wants to join Jean Luc whatever age..

----------


## top

btw: Testosterone levels in the morning are about 30&#37; higher than the rest of the day. Which is why we get morning wood.

You may be able to lower this by doing a math quiz, sudoku puzzle, or something else mentally distracting for up to 5 mins.

Another option which may work is surgically removing one testicle.  :Big Grin: 

note: There's actually a topic on one of the other hair loss forums regarding one testicle (i googled: one testicle hair loss)

----------


## RichardDawkins

Stop wanking and do Sudokus and we are cured. Good dammit this is getting ridiculous more and more.

----------


## Bald26

> Stop wanking and do Sudokus and we are cured. Good dammit this is getting ridiculous more and more.


 I gotta admit, the fact that you keep whining about how bullshit this is but keep coming back to read is quite funny  :Big Grin:  especially after you falsely accused many of us to be the same person as the OP.

----------


## Bald26

> 


 YOU CALLED THIS A HAIRLOSS???  I'll die to have your hair lines you SOB.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> btw: Testosterone levels in the morning are about 30% higher than the rest of the day. Which is why we get morning wood.
> 
> You may be able to lower this by doing a math quiz, sudoku puzzle, or something else mentally distracting for up to 5 mins.
> 
> Another option which may work is surgically removing one testicle. 
> 
> note: There's actually a topic on one of the other hair loss forums regarding one testicle (i googled: one testicle hair loss)


 
To the gentlemen who asked about reducing the frequency over years. I say yes this will have an impact and I don't believe total abstinence would be needed. 

@ top regarding the quote above, as far as I know you have a morning erection from the pressure a full bladder puts on your sex organs. I have never heard anything saying testosterone levels affect morning erections. To everybody else. I am glad this thread has advanced past the initial non-contributing doubters and I want to re assure all the readers that I am testing all these facts and will come to very strong conclusion on what it takes to control hair loss and hair regrowth products.  :Smile:  I also have found something new and exciting that I will not share until I fully test it but if I am right there and it could be a pain free, surgery free, easy way to grow your hair  back and it wont cost much at all to make and distribute. If I am right I will give all you the heads up. I don't have any money or power to conduct extensive research but I do have the brain power to consider all possibilities and I am doing so in an effort to help the hair loss community. Good luck every one keep posting.

I am ResearchNeverFails the OP I had to switch my name because my account is blocked.

----------


## UK_

> Stop wanking and do Sudokus and we are cured. Good dammit this is getting ridiculous more and more.


 ........

lol

I might play hangman.

@OP - People have sought and sought and sought to control their hormones in an effort to combat baldness; green tea, aloe vera, saw palmetto, ginger, garlic, Nettle Root, Dong Quai, honey & lemon, sleeping on the floor, increasing B vitamins, tackling poly-ion channels (TRX2), VEGF growth factor 5 trillion - _the list is ****ing endless...._

_I hardly doubt after all this people failed to realise masturbation and sex was the cause of it all -_ 

There are whacky "cures" for all kinds of diseases out there - hayfever (acupuncture arm bands, honey tea, nasal lavender pollen barriers) - they all have one thing in common - NONE OF THEM WORK - and if they do work they don't work very well or for long - 

Hair loss is a GENETIC PROBLEM - it requires a GENETIC CURE through GENE THERAPY or CELL MULTIPLICATION or HAIR MULTIPLICATION, like dividing an organ in two and hoping they both heal into full organs.

When they _"cure"_ hair loss, they'll be growing new hearts, livers and kidneys for the elderly in the lab - *is it any coincidence that while we are seeing such a phenomenal advancement in holistic organ cell reproduction and understanding we are also seeing a similar growth in understanding and developments in the hair loss field?*

----------


## RichardDawkins

Last part of your statement UK is correct you hit the spot dead on.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> ........
> 
> lol
> 
> I might play hangman.
> 
> @OP - People have sought and sought and sought to control their hormones in an effort to combat baldness; green tea, aloe vera, saw palmetto, ginger, garlic, Nettle Root, Dong Quai, honey & lemon, sleeping on the floor, increasing B vitamins, tackling poly-ion channels (TRX2), VEGF growth factor 5 trillion - _the list is ****ing endless...._
> 
> _I hardly doubt after all this people failed to realise masturbation and sex was the cause of it all -_ 
> ...


 UK,

I understand in the past you have taken a lot of what I say to heart. I also understand how hard the struggle of hair loss has been for you the same it has for almost everyone who experiences it. What you need to understand is science especially Western Science has no clue to why most of the problems we have are really happening. Mostly all they do is cover up the physical responses to terrible health problems with pills that do little more then hide the true problem at hand. We both can agree that hormones are the problem with MPB. As a matter of fact we can both agree excessive DHT in the Dermal Papilla is what is causing hair loss. This is common knowledge. The only thing that I am stating as new information is that DHT is mostly being produced in the prostate through an ejaculation. As a matter of fact Western Science will confirm that they find High levels of DHT in the prostate. So really the only thing that science even states different on the subject is they believe some magical unknown reaction happens within the tiny little hair follicle that converts Testosterone in Dihydrotestoerone. Even more strange  is there belief that each hair follicles is "predisposed" individually to DHT just ironically at different rates and only on top of the head until later in life. You don't find all this a little strange. Even more strange are the numerous ironic links I point out in my original post. Look back at my original post, read more into hair loss and you will see the explanations I for free gave to all of you are at the very least more logical then anything being taught in Western Society.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Last part of your statement UK is correct you hit the spot dead on.


 I could not disagree more. The cure for baldness is simple. There is no cure. Even my own title to this thread contradicts the a simple fact. Baldness is not a desease and thus can not be cured. Its a hormonal imbalance that is both controlable and reversable. It wont take transplants or anything like that. It will eventually be a pill that will keep your hair but like most pills in this country will end up causing more bad then good. The simple fact is that there is a natural solution to almost every medical problem that exists and if we dont have one then it has not been found yet.

----------


## HairTalk

> The simple fact is that there is a natural solution to almost every medical problem that exists and if we dont have one then it has not been found yet.


 That's the most idiotic, simple-headed thing that's thus far been said in this thread. Good work topping yourself.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> That's the most idiotic, simple-headed thing that's thus far been said in this thread. Good work topping yourself.


 Tell that to Eastern Medicine with less then half the health problems we have and twice as many alternative medicines that attack the problem not hide the affect. I feel sorry for people like you so blinded by western medicine. Good luck with your hairloss I really hope the best for you its not your fault you been lied to your hole life.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Good god we use the term Cure losely we could also say solution but this word is to long and could be mistaken with storge solution or anything else.

You say its reversable, i agree with that, but thats a cure. Everything in disorder if it gets fixed is cured or healed or whatever.

Of course people in easter cultures have less health conditions, BECAUSE THEY HAVE ANOTHER LIFE STYLE and sometimes dont even live as long as we  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But wait, from which ****rys come stuff like chicken flu etc? Dont give the answer we already know.

Good lord Backwardthinking instead of Balding.

First its spanking the monkey and now natural remedies. Even some Dr Cole from somewhere got donor multiplication with "primitive" tools and you tell me stuff about nature and wanking off.

Hair loss is genetically manifested and therefore need gnetical ideas to approach. And those deas are Stem cells, the only cells to fight genetic disorders because they are the fundamentals here

----------


## top

I don't know why you guys rip the piss out of BackwardsBalding. You can only fault him for being a little too optimistic.

Of course he is right in the saying that there are natural solutions to a lot of the problems we have in the west. Or more appropriately, natural solutions to avoiding a lot of the problems we have:

Obesity: Some people are genetically more prone to obesity to others. But if these people are careful with their diet (don't eat too much of the wrong food), then they'll get fat. Simple!

Tooth Decay: If we were all diligent with our diet, not eating so many sweets, and forgetting to brush our teeth. The Dentists would only get half as much as work.

Diabetes: Again, some people are genetically more prone to getting diabetes. But if these people are careful with their diet. They'll likely avoid it.

The list goes on and on. And in most cases it's our diet which determines these things. Only our genes dictate our likelihood of falling ill to these things. But in most cases, 100% of the population are at risk, just at varying levels.

We all eventually lose our hair. Men and Women.

If the balding rate has risen in countries like Japan, due to adopting a western diet. Then, although it may not indicate that there is a natural solution for everyone who suffers premature baldness, and may not even prevent anyone going bald. There will be a significant proportion of those at risk of balding, delaying the onset. Which is important to note.

I'm sure there are a lot of people on this forum that wish they started balding 10 or even just 5 years later. So they'd have more of their 'good years' with a full set of hair on their head.

I tell you. I had some great sex yesterday. Four times, with two different women. I don't know whether sex, masturbation, being aroused, or ejaculating is the silver bullet, that kills hair follicles. I'm sure other things are equally, if not more contributing (diet, exercise, stress). But I do think that anything that alters testosterone levels will have an impact on Male Pattern Baldness.

Those on the threshold, may be able to lower their testosterone a little, just enough to halt, or significantly slow their hair loss. For others, there may be no hope, short of castration. Simply because their testosterone is naturally too high, or their hair's DHT thresholds are too low.

If I can keep the majority of my hair on my head to the point where people can tell that I have a receding hair line, but don't think "Oh god he's bald". Till I'm around age 40. I don't really care. At age 40, I'm going to be trying to convince people (or women) that I could be in my late teens/early 20's.

----------


## UK_

He's not right.

He stated there is a natural cure for EVERY disease, which is just a laughable comment.

He also made a comment regarding _"the east"_ - it's a fair observation but I doubt he could pull up any evidence to prove a link between their lifespans and their _"herbal medicine culture"_.  Also, as Eastern nations industrialise, what part of that culture do you think will be kept when their people are facing cancer, heart disease and alzheimer’s?  Do you think Britain kept it's Anglican medicinal treatments? lol.

I wonder how the modern NHS fairs against the health system during the Victorian age lol.

And RichardDawkins noted the most important aspect here - the fact that Europe industrialised before the east.

On a side note, I've seen a few of those Chinese herbal shops about in city centres here, I used to have a chuckle when I walked past about the kind of diseases they claimed to cure, and yeah, one actually claimed to cure cancer.

----------


## top

> He's not right.
> 
> He stated there is a natural cure for EVERY disease, which is just a laughable comment.


 If you want to get pedantic he actually said:

_"The simple fact is that there is a natural solution to almost every medical problem that exists and if we dont have one then it has not been found yet."_

Not every post is Black and White. Take the good from a post, discard the rest, and then enrich it with your own wisom. Instead of discarding the entire post due to one or two faults, and raining on the guy's parade.

Is Liposuction the solution to obesity? Is a Kidney dialysis machine the solution to Kidney problems. Is Insulin shots the solution to diabetes?... Or would a better approach be to limit excessive eating of crappy food, don't binge drink, don't have excessive sugar in your diet. In these cases I'd rather the prevention, than these 'cures'.




> He also made a comment regarding _"the east"_ - it's a fair observation but I doubt he could pull up any evidence to prove a link between their lifespans and their _"herbal medicine culture"_.  Also, as Eastern nations industrialise, what part of that culture do you think will be kept when their people are facing cancer, heart disease and alzheimers?  Do you think Britain kept it's Anglican medicinal treatments? lol.
> 
> I wonder how the modern NHS fairs against the health system during the Victorian age lol.
> 
> And RichardDawkins noted the most important aspect here - the fact that Europe industrialised before the east.
> 
> On a side note, I've seen a few of those Chinese herbal shops about in city centres here, I used to have a chuckle when I walked past about the kind of diseases they claimed to cure, and yeah, one actually claimed to cure cancer.


 This is probably going to descend into an East Vs West showdown. But you do know that the Chinese civilisation is one of the oldest civilisations, and that for 18 of the past 20 centuries, China has had the world's largest economy. And now, for the past 50 years, China is on target to reclaim that place.

Although the western world is advanced in many areas, mostly the technological. It doesn't mean that we should assume that we're the most advanced in all areas of knowledge. We're less spiritual and understanding of such "energies", things like prayer. If we can't explain it with our knowledge of science, then it's hocus pocus. The mind is a powerful thing, for a lot of these alternative medicines I do think it's a kind of placebo effect. If you believe that the treatment will cure you, then your mind will do the work. But if you have doubts, then it'll do nothing.

I personally admit, that I am too quite a skeptic. But can't rule out there being any truth in such things.

----------


## Hurts

OK i've decided this thread is actually 92&#37; bullshit and 8% truth in that wanking may have helped with MPB progression but no where near as much as the OP and some others think, and I put my own MPB mainly down to weight lifting and follicles that are unable to deal with the extra DHT.  :Big Grin:

----------


## auglen

Guys, 95% of things that are being said anywhere are not accurate or outright false. It's just how it is. Proving even seemingly simple things often takes enormous amounts of time.
It's likely BackwardsBalding is completely wrong, it's likely people behind histogen are completely wrong it's likely so much other people that seem to be close to the truth are completely wrong. 
But damn, if you want to come up with anything you just have to make those uncertain assumptions. That's the only way you can come up with something new.
Most of things ALL of us write here will probably be proven wrong or inaccurate one day. But you know what? If we never came together and wrote those things we would be even less likely to prove them wrong. And proving things wrong often gives us other insight.

So DO point out every single logical error, please do, just don't be an ass that personally insults for no reason, this way you're only discouraging people that are actually doing something, they are doing no harm to you. And some of you are acting as if they were trying to hurt you.

----------


## UK_

> If you want to get pedantic he actually said:
> 
> _"The simple fact is that there is a natural solution to almost every medical problem that exists and if we dont have one then it has not been found yet."_
> 
> Not every post is Black and White. Take the good from a post, discard the rest, and then enrich it with your own wisom. Instead of discarding the entire post due to one or two faults, and raining on the guy's parade..


 Okay so he said *[almost]* every disease - _so what can and can't natural cures actually cure?  Is there a specific 'do/don't' list? LOL _ Green tea and lavender oil can cure hayfever and diabetes but not cancer and heart disease?  What the ****?  I love how _"confident"_ he appears in this comment aswel, as if he REALLY knows the plants and herbal jungle bullshit drugs that cure some diseases but not others - oh please tell us all what cures you have!  PLEASE WE ARE DYING TO KNOW!!!! 




> Is Liposuction the solution to obesity? Is a Kidney dialysis machine the solution to Kidney problems. Is Insulin shots the solution to diabetes?...


 But he stated a natural *CURE*.... how can you even begin to class exercise and a healthy diet as a natural cure? LOL.  Just hilarious, don't even know why I'm replying lol.

Is smoking cessation the solution to lung cancer?

A lot of researchers years ago believed lung cancer could be reduced to a handful of people per nation if they just quit smoking.... until they discovered the link between lung cancer and radon gas.

Put that in yer pipe an smoke it.

----------


## HairyHair

> Okay so he said *[almost]* every disease - _so what can and can't natural cures actually cure?  Is there a specific 'do/don't' list? LOL _ Green tea and lavender oil can cure hayfever and diabetes but not cancer and heart disease?  What the ****?  I love how _"confident"_ he appears in this comment aswel, as if he REALLY knows the plants and herbal jungle bullshit drugs that cure some diseases but not others - oh please tell us all what cures you have!  PLEASE WE ARE DYING TO KNOW!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stated a natural *CURE*.... how can you even begin to class exercise and a healthy diet as a natural cure? LOL.  Just hilarious, don't even know why I'm replying lol.
> 
> Is smoking cessation the solution to lung cancer?
> 
> A lot of researchers years ago believed lung cancer could be reduced to a handful of people per nation if they just quit smoking.... until they discovered the link between lung cancer and radon gas.
> ...


 I agree with top to the extend that there are natural alternatives to literally every disorder. Drugs often are "tailor made" by a process called rational drug design meaning that the compound fits to the receptor in question like the key to the keyhole. Those compounds usually are synthesized artificially and can have fast and impressive results. And often this is the solution to go...if fast and impressive results are needed (e.g. cancer). However, those chemical compounds are not used to the complex biochemistry within the human body and long-term they are often accompanied by serious side-effects. Some go as far and argue EVERY artificial chemical compound, exposed to the human body, ultimately leads to side-effects and results achieved come for a price. In principal almost every chemical compound can be mimicked by a less intrusive biological (i.e. natural) compound. There are databases that list all bio-mimicks (e.g. the natural/biological mimick of aspirine)...same would be possible for finasteride or minoxidil. Problem is that most of those biological compounds are not extracted/discovered...they may lie somewhere in the rainforest or bottom of the ocean...experts estimate that only a fraction of a percent has been isolated and argue that nature does not know any limits in terms of biodiversity of biological/natural compounds...
Personally I like the thought of a long-term, safe natural treatment (even if it comes with the less impressive results in the beginning)

----------


## top

> But he stated a natural *CURE*.... how can you even begin to class exercise and a healthy diet as a natural cure? LOL.  Just hilarious, don't even know why I'm replying lol.


 This is probably a language issue (I'm assuming English is not the OP's first language), and depends on one's definition of a 'cure'. I'm not going by the title of the thread, just by the content/ideas in it. Whatever you want to call it, if someone tells you to do these specific exercises, consume these nutrients, and don't do too much of these exercises, or consume too much of this type of food, and your problem will go away, or drastically reduce, as much if not more so than taking a drug. I'm not going to suddenly say to them, "Sorry, but since your regime doesn't come with a pill, I'm not going to follow it to sort my problem out".




> Is smoking cessation the solution to lung cancer?
> 
> A lot of researchers years ago believed lung cancer could be reduced to a handful of people per nation if they just quit smoking.... until they discovered the link between lung cancer and radon gas.
> 
> Put that in yer pipe an smoke it.


 Are you suggesting that smoking DOES NOT cause lung cancer?

Listen, no one is saying that if you stop wanking you won't go bald. No one is saying that if you stop lifting heavy weights you won't go bald. Or that if you stop having a high fat 'western' diet you won't go bald. We're just saying that we think these are contributory factors towards Male Pattern Baldness (due to the testosterone connection). Just as smoking increases one's chance of getting cancer (even if Radon gas also increases one's chance of getting cancer).

Your argument is saying, "I'm gonna pick up a gun and shoot myself in the face, because guns are not the only thing that kill people. There is a link between death and knives".

Nothing is black and white. There is no silver bullet that will make the same problem go away for everyone experiencing that problem. But there is always going to be something that will help reduce that problem for some people. Maybe you tried some of these ideas and they didn't work for you. Well I'm sorry to hear that, maybe you're too hyper and are too stressed, so your testosterone is going through the roof.  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

The lady that asked about dht blockers for woman i have heard that propecia has been presribed to some and that it can help with minox as well in combo.
As to the Latisse hair loss trials hair was regrown back on stumptail monkeys as they and other species suffer mpb.
This thread seems to go on and as to the mas causes hair loss i do not think so,although in semen there is a lot of zinc and that combined with sea kelp and minox i was at six months getting some hair regrowth.
Its worth taking 15mgs a day of zinc+some 400mgs two a day of kelp tablets which are quite cheap and combine with topical minox and propecia for at least six to twelve months.
 :Cool:

----------


## doke

By the way we all swear and get angry with people,i do not think it is a good idea to do this to posters on the bald truth forum and many forums have mods to stop this,we are lucky here that you can say things so lets stop the swearing please? :Big Grin:

----------


## auglen

While not directly related I'm posting a study that I know some of you would be interested in.
http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/439.abstract

----------


## JV3

I was on Proscar for only two months and it has DESTROYED my life. The side effects came upon me after only a week of use and, after having been off the drug for months, they have not subsided but have STEADILY GROWN WORSE! This is NOT "just in my head" as I wasn't even aware of the possible side effects until I lost all sexual desire and was unable to get an erection. They have discovered as of last Match that the side effects are likely permanent for a percentage of men who take the drug. If you don't believe me go here: http://www.propeciasideeffects.com/

BEWARE OF FINASTERIDE IN ANY FORM YOU MAY BE TRADING YOUR LIFE FOR HAIR REGROWTH IT IS NOT WORTH IT!!!!!!

----------


## doke

Well i have tried finasteride and dutasteride and it was the latter that did not regrow any hair and made the sides you talk of with me.
But i have returned to 2mg a day proscar or finas as its called and i have no problems that you have with it,so it seems we are all different as to sides. :EEK!:

----------


## crowningglory

> I was on Proscar for only two months and it has DESTROYED my life. The side effects came upon me after only a week of use and, after having been off the drug for months, they have not subsided but have STEADILY GROWN WORSE! This is NOT "just in my head" as I wasn't even aware of the possible side effects until I lost all sexual desire and was unable to get an erection. They have discovered as of last Match that the side effects are likely permanent for a percentage of men who take the drug. If you don't believe me go here: http://www.propeciasideeffects.com/
> 
> BEWARE OF FINASTERIDE IN ANY FORM YOU MAY BE TRADING YOUR LIFE FOR HAIR REGROWTH IT IS NOT WORTH IT!!!!!!


 Agreed! this is why i switched to trx2 with good results so far

----------


## HairTalk

> Agreed! this is why i switched to trx2 with good results so far


 ...Really?  :Cool:

----------


## UK_

Definition of cure:

_Eliminate (a disease or condition) with medical treatment:_




> This is probably a language issue (I'm assuming English is not the OP's first language), and depends on one's definition of a 'cure'.


 Sorry but what other language would _cure_ mean .... _"not a cure, but slightly a cure?"_ lol.

Are you rewriting the dictionary here?  How many copies do you plan to sell?.... 




> I'm not going by the title of the thread, just by the content/ideas in it. Whatever you want to call it, if someone tells you to do these specific exercises, consume these nutrients, and don't do too much of these exercises, or consume too much of this type of food, and your problem will go away, or drastically reduce, as much if not more so than taking a drug..


 Your problem _might_ go away or be prevented, but that's a long distance from a cure lol - intensive exercise may make a fat person light but it wont cure the genetic timebomb that has their destiny lined up with cancer, heart disease or a stroke.




> I'm not going to suddenly say to them, "Sorry, but since your regime doesn't come with a pill, I'm not going to follow it to sort my problem out"..


 *See why did you use the word "sort" in that statement?*  I think your subconscious mind actually realised how stupid the original statement by the OP was, your conscious mind however is still tied up in this pointless debate, trying desperately to string together a coherent point, however the strings are tied here, clearly; *you are wrong*.

*- if your subconscious mind actually believed in the OP's comment, you would have used the term "cure" in-place of "sort"... lol* 




> Are you suggesting that smoking DOES NOT cause lung cancer?


 LOL heavens no.




> Your argument is saying, "I'm gonna pick up a gun and shoot myself in the face, because guns are not the only thing that kill people. There is a link between death and knives".


 I hope you now understand this whole _"conversation"_ boils down to the OP's use of the word _"cure"_ and your purposefully imposed disparity of it's actual meaning is truly laughable.  Whether you are perpetuating this idiocy as some sort of plan to prove yourself here, or whether you simply lack a basic understanding of herbal/natural medicine - I honestly don't know, your last post indicates the former but I also believe the latter to be true.

If we take a dictionary, we know exactly what _cure_ means, even if we take a dictionary from every language on the planet it means the same thing, now when we take that definition into the context of this conversation, we know the OP's statement is entirely false. 

I was merely pointing this out.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Its funny, people think about masturbation and sudokus while Dr Cooley transplanted a huge amount of plucked hairs which grow..... Man this is a crazy and stupid world

----------


## top

Look up the definition of *Pedantic*  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> Look up the definition of *Pedantic*


 I am fully aware of the definition of the word pedantic, to call me pedantic in this context is to allow you to bend the rules of the english language to your benefit, sorry, you were wrong from the outset, you're wrong now.

Hows your controlled anti-wanking study going by the way?

----------


## mothernature

> Top,
> 
> I wanted to clarify what is happening at the top of your head that is allowing DHT to build-up in the follicle. Also I will tell you all why the man started balding at 40 worse then earlier years with decreased sexual activity and why these two things really go hand and hand. The key to DHT being able to bind to the dermal papilla and collect over time is decreased blood flow. This is why you do not experience male pattern baldness anywhere else on your body because the blood flow will simply not allow it. If you drop a leaf in a current it will flow away if you drop a leaf on a small stream that is barely moving it will get stuck. TOP, it is very important you understand the variety of one persons arteries in there head to the next which easily explains why balding patterns vary so much but all end the same way if they go all the way through the Norwood diagram. Equally important is to understand what happens to arteries as they get closer to the ends at the top of your head which are predetermined at birth, those arteries get smaller and smaller closer to the ends. Its also important to understand the benefits of increased blood flow for your hair a good example of this is the high number of athletes who have better heads of hair then not active couch potatoes. However, if DHT is slightly sticking to the dermal papilla and you just keep adding more blood flow simply can not keep up. I found one study that measured blood flow to the head and they found a huge reduction over the years as people age. This is why with normal circulating levels of DHT you will still experience MPB as you get older because your circulation simply can not keep up without something increasing it. For humans it's almost unavoidable for blood flow to decrease to the head without preventative measures. With life becoming physically easier and easier some people can manage not even to bend over to pick anything up for years added in with no physical exercise what do you think is going happen? You think your head which is sitting on the only body walking vertical on two feet directly above the heart will just pump harder as you get older against gravity with no physical exercise or anything to increase it? Just bend over for one second or get on all four like any animal  you will see what gravity does to your blood flow.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THIS IS THE OP SPEAKING ORIGINAL ACCOUNT STILL IS BLOCKED SO I AM FORCED TO POST ON THIS ACCOUNT. IF THE ADMIN COULD VARIFY THIS IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 then why isnt the cure to add topical vasodilators to the scalp? This would dilate the arteries increasing the blood flow to the scalp according to your theory will flush DHT away and therefore regression of MPB. Minoxidil is a known vasodilator yet does not halt MPB. People who do scalp excercises have not shown any decent results. I think your being a little optimistic in this entire thread :Confused:

----------


## UK_

....a little? lol

Perhaps like us, the admin doesn't wish to hear about bogus methods to stop hair loss... lmfao@ "flush out DHT"... as if it gets stuck in the follicles or something.

----------


## Kamui85

> then why isnt the cure to add topical vasodilators to the scalp? This would dilate the arteries increasing the blood flow to the scalp according to your theory will flush DHT away and therefore regression of MPB. Minoxidil is a known vasodilator yet does not halt MPB. People who do scalp excercises have not shown any decent results. I think your being a little optimistic in this entire thread


 Yes but according to him, it would have to be increased blood flow PLUS abstinence, since ejaculation makes DHT peak, as he showed with his test results.

----------


## mothernature

> Yes but according to him, it would have to be increased blood flow PLUS abstinence, since ejaculation makes DHT peak, as he showed with his test results.


 oh right, and the top guy showed how even thinking about sex or watching porn increases test by alot. So cant even look at girls. I'm actually going 3 weeks strong

----------


## UK_

These here organs are the tools of the devil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bald26

it has been 16 days.  Maybe in the last few days, I see less hair falling out than usual... but maybe it's just temporary or I'm forcing myself into believing it. No new hair growth in my bald spots.  I'll update more.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Hey guys, 

I received some more tests back and from what I can see DHT is fluctuating all by its self without an ejaculation. I took 3 tests five minutes apart to see how my levels changed and this was two weeks with out an ejaculation at almost the same time of the day as my previous test. The tests were measured 31, 39, 46 and were each five minutes apart. Although this suggests that DHT can spike and go up all by its self this could easily be explained by releasing DHT into your blood steam via increased blood flow through the methods I described. If this is true then just measuring DHT levels unless immediately following an ejaculation is pointless. A good example of this would be leaning over if it does wash DHT out of the hair by increased blood flow then the result would be higher DHT in the blood almost immediately. With this said the only way for me to prove there is even a correlation between ejaculation and hair loss would be with more tests or multiple people attempting to be abstinent and measuring the hair growth they get. I also believe that the prostate may take several weeks to shrink after excessive use and thus will stop producing even varying highs/lows of DHT but once again these are only theories. I want to introduce to my readers a reflex that is very unique and is only not used because of modern living situations allowing our bodies to not be exposed to varying temperatures. Its called the Mammalian Diving Reflex and if you look it up, follow proper precautions, you will see that its has a very unusual affect on blood flow to the head that might explain why people exposed to both hot and cold temperature have better blood flow and thus better hair on there head  :Smile: . I had originally committed to my self if circulating levels could vary without an ejaculation that another possability is that DHT is being secreted through the skin because of ejaculations. However those tests (oral swab DHT test) cost $80 a piece and simply I can not afford to do them. This is very unfortunate because I believe this could be a promising test when compared to ejaculations rates. The other test that I really need done if somebody would like to attempt, would be measuring multiple ejaculations in the same day to see how much if any spike of DHT there is. Sorry guys if you are confused with anything I have said please feel free to ask questions. Best of luck everybody stick with this technique for a few months it wont hurt and I believe results are on the horizon. 

Summary of events 

1. I introduced my theory
2. I showed a spike in DHT following an ejaculation
3. I now have showed that spike could merely be coincidence because my levels fluctuate with out ejaculations. More tests need to be done after multiple ejaculations in the same day or even the same week as I have not done those tests and it could ultimetely show a very high spike in DHT in that first few minutes. 
4. I have suggested that we test through oral swab which is available if you look up on-line
5. I remain confident that excessive ejaculation is the catalyst behind MPB and that and list another theory below. 

Theory:

Because science already believes DHT is bult up in the hair follicle or rather that the follicles are shortened over time due to excessive DHT. It could be the prostate is secreting an unknown fluid that activates 5-Alpha Reductase in the hair follicles at a slow rate that is still being enabled by lack of blood flow to the top of the scalp.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Even if levels fluctuate all the time if they spike exteremely high after multiple ejaculations this could be groundbreaking. I can not go on testing this any more as I do not have money or resources. Another thing to remember is the study that showed Testosterone spiked on the 7th day following an ejaculaion. This is a very weird fact I hope people can add some stimulating thoughts on the matter. It seem more research needs to be done.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I also believe sun activates hair follicles the only reason I came to this thought was by looking at my arm. The more tan the more hair. I used to think that hair was to keep you warm but from what I have read online its actually to block sunlight.

----------


## mothernature

are you saying i can go please my gf now?  :Wink:

----------


## Bald26

> I also believe sun activates hair follicles the only reason I came to this thought was by looking at my arm. The more tan the more hair. I used to think that hair was to keep you warm but from what I have read online its actually to block sunlight.


 I have to disagree on this.  I wear long pants most of the time so my legs are more pale than my arms.  However, my legs have wayyy more hair than my arms.

Another point I want to make is, the top of my head always gets the most sun light, but it goes bald faster than the surrounding area.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> are you saying i can go please my gf now?


 No I still believe in my theory just cant prove it without extensive tests that would cost way too much money.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I have to disagree on this.  I wear long pants most of the time so my legs are more pale than my arms.  However, my legs have wayyy more hair than my arms.
> 
> Another point I want to make is, the top of my head always gets the most sun light, but it goes bald faster than the surrounding area.


 True, however science believes your hair cycle is six years long. Maybe because your hair on your legs gets more then enough blood flow because its below your heart you never experience any hair loss at all. After you start releasing DHT from your hair follicle its still dormant you need to reactivate those cells I believe this is done with sunlight.

----------


## UK_

> No I still believe in my theory just cant prove it without extensive tests that would cost way too much money.


 Why dont you write a proposal and request funding from a research institute?

I am sure the Government would help you out, just add it to the long list of ****ed up projects they've wasted tax payers money on over the years.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Why dont you write a proposal and request funding from a research institute?
> 
> I am sure the Government would help you out, just add it to the long list of ****ed up projects they've wasted tax payers money on over the years.


 No I would have to go through too many skeptical scorned people like you. Your like a speed bump in the road of discovery. People like you are the reason there is no solution to hairloss. You put down every effort made and really only reveal your own inability to accept your current "situation". I really hope the best for you Uk and Mr. Dawkins as well. I hope that when you finally do have your hair back it was not all in vain because nothing will bring you happiness if you live a life of vanity. Good luck.

----------


## UK_

> No I would have to go through too many skeptical scorned people like you. Your like a speed bump in the road of discovery. People like you are the reason there is no solution to hairloss. You put down every effort made and really only reveal your own inability to accept your current "situation". I really hope the best for you Uk and Mr. Dawkins as well. I hope that when you finally do have your hair back it was not all in vain because nothing will bring you happiness if you live a life of vanity. Good luck.


 It was a joke lol.

People are sceptical because they are investing in your idea, if your idea reeks (which, with all due respect, it does) then nobody will fund you.

We don't put down every effort, we were just having a laugh, and come on, you have to admit, your idea was pretty hilarious.  And we're not all narcissists here, we just want back what was taken from us.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> It was a joke lol.
> 
> People are sceptical because they are investing in your idea, if your idea reeks (which, with all due respect, it does) then nobody will fund you.
> 
> We don't put down every effort, we were just having a laugh, and come on, you have to admit, your idea was pretty hilarious.  And we're not all narcissists here, we just want back what was taken from us.


 Equally I want you to have back what was taken from you. I hope that you get your hair back. 

Another note regarding my DHT levels following no ejaculation from my recent post. I don't know how but the testing lab seemed to mix up my number they sent me numerous numbers for tests I didn't test. They have me down for almost double the amount of tests I took and the numbers are so random Im not even sure if they did them all corectly. It sucks, I guess if ejaculation is contributing to baldness for men it wont be everyone but I believe it will be for alot of you. The only way to tell is to decrease your frequency and record your progress. Thanks everyone ask any questions and feel free to include any findings or studies that negate or support my theories.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I am finding very close relationship between zinc and hair loss. Zinc is believed to be a natural DHT blocker and is located mainly in the muscles and bones but also in the hair follicle. When your body gets low on zinc it steals it from your hair for more fital organs. Look at this link any ideas?

http://calosol.com/zinc.php

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.*************.com/22/zinc-and-healthy-hair/

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Keep in mind my theories state high frequencies of ejaculation not masturbation contribute to hairloss. The physical stimulus that causes an ejaculation is not important in my theory so whether you masturbate or just have alot of sex I see no difference. All though, the lady writing this article states that having unprotected sex allows for swapping of important fluids from male to female to balance out. I dont know if I believe all of what she states but heres the article.

http://thehealthblogger.com/masturba...opular-belief/

----------


## UK_

> the physical stimulus that causes an ejaculation is not important in my theory so whether you masturbate or just have alot of sex i see no difference.


 ye think???

----------


## BackwardsBalding

This is a link for what is in my opinion a good covering of the science behind human hair. I am providing these links to show you how I came to all my conclusions and why even still I see the connection. Most of these links are unrelated to the main idea of this thread but at the same time very important to the over all point. 

http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-a...s/science-hair

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.library.ayurvediccure.com...-hair-loss.htm

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.************.com/interact...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.add-hair.com/circulation-...activators.htm

----------


## BackwardsBalding

THis is why as you get older the chances of dht being able to stay bound in your hair follicles is easier. This study done proves reduction in blood flow to the head as you get older. Great study to read. 

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freea...number=4155959

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I strongly encourage every one wanting to correct hair loss to the very least ad this to your treatment. This guy does not sell crap he is very correct in his theories and has been able to keep his hair through scalp exercises  still in his old age. 


http://www.hairloss-reversible.com/my_approach.htm

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/439.abstract


Inlcudes Plasma DHt levels something Im assuming was not checked for me.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/reform8.htm

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer...rostate-cancer

If you ejaculate to frequently your prostate will be inflamed all the time. Science believes inflimation causes cancer so there you have it.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://abchomeopathy.com/forum2.php/48321/

try and get away from there routine use of the word masturbation. I have said before and wills say again, its frequent ejaculation that is the catalyst to MPB not masturbation alone.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.drlwilson.com/ARTICLES/MASTURBATION.htm

----------


## Bald26

> http://www.drlwilson.com/ARTICLES/MASTURBATION.htm


 I remember reading this before, from a different website.  Not surprised to see it again.  :Smile:

----------


## mothernature

> I remember reading this before, from a different website.  Not surprised to see it again.


 i couldn't bare to read it below half way.. pure pseudo junk science

----------


## BackwardsBalding

This is the OP and everything in the last two pages are links of the reasons that I have come to the conclusion that the  most important factors in hair loss and regrowing hair are decreasing ejaculation and increasing blood flow. I have provided every link regarding this matter and all though it may be allot to read if you go through them you will see the same connections I have seen. The other important thing to note is the Routine I am doing because after 2 months I have seen SIGNIFICANT REGROWTH AND INCREASED QUALITY OF MY HAIR.

1. I put Cheyenne Pepper on almost everything I eat now because it increases blood flow to the skin(souther america and asia were MPB is way less often have spicey diets)
2. I take a normal shower but end it with slowly turning down the temp. until it is cold. I only let the cold water run through my hair but also on the face and leaning over so that my head is below my heart or level to allow increased blood flow. Make sure to hold your breathe while doing it activates your Mammalian Diving Reflex and do it numerous times for at least a few minutes at the end of every shower (wait until you see the quality of your skin and hair you will be amazed after a few weeks of doing this).
3. I started the scalp exercises and do them three three times a week preferably after a cold shower when the blood is flowing. The link on how to do this I posted on a previous page and I am telling you this guy is on to something. 
4. I do stretches like touching my toes numerous times throughout the day and do stretches of my neck. Look up the correct way to stretch your neck. Its really easy.
5. I do not ejaculate more then once every two weeks but if you must do it more often then once a week while growing hair back it should be ok. I believe the best results will be seen in individuals who go much longer then two weeks of abstinence. Another good idea is to take a zinc supplement immediately following an ejaculation or if you like oysters just eat one they are packed with zinc. 
6. Exercising after the scalp massage will both burn DHT out of your system that is being released from your hair follicle and increase your circulation. 
7. Get sunlight on your head nothing brings blood flow better to your scalp then tannning. I think a sunburn is just fine if you are burning then you need to be spending more time in the sun your body processes vitamin D in the sun and it is vital to health. 

I cant say which of these is having the most affect but the little hair loss at my temples are regrowing and the flatness of my hair in the front has vanished. My hair stands up straight and feels thicker and looks darker then ever. Before you waste money, time and health on bogus products I suggest this Routine and also the laser comb or Rogaine would Dilate your blood vessels so they are both OK to include. I will post pictures by the end of the month.

----------


## Bald26

> i couldn't bare to read it below half way.. pure pseudo junk science


 Maybe you should email that MD who wrote it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Maybe you should email that MD who wrote it?


 Yea he is a little over the top and I really wouldn't recommend wasting money on hair analysis but his points are actually spot on and if you take the free advice it will help. However, all you need to do is follow the free routine I listed above and be patient and you will begin seeing results in just a few weeks. Good luck ask if you guys have questions don't forget before after pictures so we can prove the closed minded wrong.

----------


## HairTalk

Here's a snippet from a link posted by the clown who began this thread:

_The etheric effect of masturbation.  This is a depletion of a special type of subtle energy you were born with that you need in order to live a long, healthy life.  You can regenerate this energy, at least to some degree, so all is not lost.

Etheric energy is also sometimes called "vital energy" or "vital force".  It is depleted in both men and women when there is loss of one’s vital sexual fluid._ (http://www.drlwilson.com/ARTICLES/MASTURBATION.htm)

Could an administrator or moderator please have mercy on human intellect, and lock this ****ing thread and ban the original poster, already? Really...

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Here's a snippet from a link posted by the clown who began this thread:
> 
> _The etheric effect of masturbation.  This is a depletion of a special type of subtle energy you were born with that you need in order to live a long, healthy life.  You can regenerate this energy, at least to some degree, so all is not lost.
> 
> Etheric energy is also sometimes called "vital energy" or "vital force".  It is depleted in both men and women when there is loss of one’s vital sexual fluid._ (http://www.drlwilson.com/ARTICLES/MASTURBATION.htm)
> 
> Could an administrator or moderator please have mercy on human intellect, and lock this ****ing thread and ban the original poster, already? Really...


 To any non-sensative readers I agree with HairTalks little emotinal outburst. I also think this vital energy thing is a load of crap. However the man is very accuarate with the scietific part of the website and the loss of Zinc and Zinc's role in hair growth is what I was interested in. If you actually read the website he only begins to talk about his ideas on "Loss of Vital energy" after he explains the science on loss of zinc. People like hairtalk are far to upset to ever have a clear rational opinion on anything.

----------


## mothernature

I'm sorry guys, i abstained for 3 weeks and even stopped all thoughts related to sex as much as I could. But last night I couldn't take it anymore. I jerked the chicken twice and now I feel guilty but happier than i felt in those 3 weeks where I abstained. I think no sex starts to make me depressed I'm not sure.. :Confused:  But I will definitely do it much less often, but have decided I cannot go completely cold turkey unless there is conclusive proof that masturbation can increase rate of hairloss.

----------


## UK_

> Here's a snippet from a link posted by the clown who began this thread:
> 
> _The etheric effect of masturbation.  This is a depletion of a special type of subtle energy you were born with that you need in order to live a long, healthy life.  You can regenerate this energy, at least to some degree, so all is not lost.
> 
> Etheric energy is also sometimes called "vital energy" or "vital force".  It is depleted in both men and women when there is loss of one’s vital sexual fluid._ (http://www.drlwilson.com/ARTICLES/MASTURBATION.htm)
> 
> Could an administrator or moderator please have mercy on human intellect, and lock this ****ing thread and ban the original poster, already? Really...


 I agree - this guy is seriously pissing me off, he's messing us around with these utterly silly contentions, he started this thread by stating he had literally CURED male pattern baldness.

WHERES THE ****ING CURE?!?!???

How many accounts is this guy posting with?

Please, a request to the admin; close this thread and ban this complete _jerk off_ from BTT.

----------


## Mojo Risin

> I'm sorry guys, i abstained for 3 weeks and even stopped all thoughts related to sex as much as I could. But last night I couldn't take it anymore. I jerked the chicken twice and now I feel guilty but happier than i felt in those 3 weeks where I abstained. I think no sex starts to make me depressed I'm not sure.. But I will definitely do it much less often, but have decided I cannot go completely cold turkey unless there is conclusive proof that masturbation can increase rate of hairloss.


 This is hilarious.
3 weeks ? You're a boss for lasting this long. I have trouble lasting 2 days.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I'm sorry guys, i abstained for 3 weeks and even stopped all thoughts related to sex as much as I could. But last night I couldn't take it anymore. I jerked the chicken twice and now I feel guilty but happier than i felt in those 3 weeks where I abstained. I think no sex starts to make me depressed I'm not sure.. But I will definitely do it much less often, but have decided I cannot go completely cold turkey unless there is conclusive proof that masturbation can increase rate of hairloss.


 I never went more then 3 weeks sense I started this 2 months ago. However each time it got easier. Also if you are loseing your hair and you have not tried the scalp exercises then you must include them. Its hard to get at first but be patient get control of those muscles that guy doesn't even realize how well what he uses works. Any major factor could be the leading reason behind hair loss so do all that I listed so that you make the strongest effort in regrowing hair and I know you will see results. Good luck

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I agree - this guy is seriously pissing me off, he's messing us around with these utterly silly contentions, he started this thread by stating he had literally CURED male pattern baldness.
> 
> WHERES THE ****ING CURE?!?!???
> 
> How many accounts is this guy posting with?
> 
> Please, a request to the admin; close this thread and ban this complete _jerk off_ from BTT.


 
Admin Admin Admin. I have made many efforts at calming the constant hate coming from this scorned individual but to be honest it's not working. Even though he could simply ignore the thread and allow the people who want to read it just that, he doesn't. He lashes, wines, cries, gets angry, and worst of all makea wild claims about every person who has just tried to include feedback. 

@UK 

I will tell you the truth UK. There is no cure for you. Not for baldness anyways. Because despite many attempts to be helped you remain skeptical of everything and you wouldn't know a cure if it landed on top of your head. The same science you wait on

----------


## UK_

> Admin Admin Admin. I have made many efforts at calming the constant hate coming from this scorned individual but to be honest it's not working. Even though he could simply ignore the thread and allow the people who want to read it just that, he doesn't. He lashes, wines, cries, gets angry, and worst of all makea wild claims about every person who has just tried to include feedback. 
> 
> @UK 
> 
> I will tell you the truth UK. There is no cure for you. Not for baldness anyways. Because despite many attempts to be helped you remain skeptical of everything and you wouldn't know a cure if it landed on top of your head. The same science you wait on


 You started this thread by proclaiming on the Histogen thread you had cured male pattern baldness, where is the cure?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> You started this thread by proclaiming on the Histogen thread you had cured male pattern baldness, where is the cure?


 I don't have a cure for ignorance. However for the rest of us the steps I listed previously are methods to control or reverse hair loss. Anybody willing to try the methods listed will at the very least optimize the results from any hair loss treatment.

1.Increase blood flow (cold showers, eat peppers, stretching routines, massage head, do cardio,)
2. Strengthen Head muscles to keep constant good blood flow (scalp exercises getting control of your head muscles seen here) http://www.hairloss-reversible.com/my_approach.htm 
3. Low levels of DHT with normal levels of Zinc (decrease ejaculation to no more then once every two weeks if you can go longer then do so, after ejaculation take zinc or eat something with zinc in it)
4. Keep your hair growing (regular sunlight everday, combing with boar brush)

Some of you early on said that there is not one reason for baldness. I couldn't agree more, follow all of these steps and you are sure to see better results then you ever imagined. Good luck

----------


## UK_

> I don't have a cure for ignorance. However for the rest of us the steps I listed previously are methods to control or reverse hair loss. Anybody willing to try the methods listed will at the very least optimize the results from any hair loss treatment.
> 
> 1.Increase blood flow (cold showers, eat peppers, stretching routines, massage head, do cardio,)
> 2. Strengthen Head muscles to keep constant good blood flow (scalp exercises getting control of your head muscles seen here) http://www.hairloss-reversible.com/my_approach.htm 
> 3. Low levels of DHT with normal levels of Zinc (decrease ejaculation to no more then once every two weeks if you can go longer then do so, after ejaculation take zinc or eat something with zinc in it)
> 4. Keep your hair growing (regular sunlight everday, combing with boar brush)
> 
> Some of you early on said that there is not one reason for baldness. I couldn't agree more, follow all of these steps and you are sure to see better results then you ever imagined. Good luck


 You stated you had the cure for hair loss, where is it?  The above methods will never take a NW6 to a NW1/2 nor will they prevent a NW2 heading toward the miserable pits of a NW5 - you have no cure, you have nothing, you have failed here, nobody here but your countless accounts agrees with your ridiculous theories.

I didnt join this website to hear rubbish about lowering DHT levels by touching your toes, I joined website to hear about news like this:

http://www.biotechnologie.de/BIO/Nav...ele,did=103250

Everyone on here is against you, _cant you take a hint_?  lol

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> You stated you had the cure for hair loss, where is it?  The above methods will never take a NW6 to a NW1/2 nor will they prevent a NW2 heading toward the miserable pits of a NW5 - you have no cure, you have nothing, you have failed here, nobody here but your countless accounts agrees with your ridiculous theories.
> 
> I didnt join this website to hear rubbish about lowering DHT levels by touching your toes, I joined website to hear about news like this:
> 
> http://www.biotechnologie.de/BIO/Nav...ele,did=103250
> 
> Everyone on here is against you, _cant you take a hint_?  lol


 Uk, 

Is there an english version of the website you posted? I would like to read if its exciting news in hair loss. As for my theoretical methods you don't know what these methods will do as they have only just now been introduced together as a treatment option. I also don't know what these methods could yield I have only done them for two month and in no way have I finished seeing results. Either way there is not cure for you UK. Even if you find a "treatment" it will not bring years of your life back and if you are unable to rise above your negative feelings twards others because of your hairloss then not even a full head of hair will bring you happiness. I am sorry to say that nobody is against anybody here. This is an open forum, you are against your self on this one I hope you find piece.

----------


## Bald26

today is 23rd day that I have tried to not masturbat3, but still have s3x about 2 times a week (some week it was 3).  I have also stopped using Rogaine 2 days ago.  Not that I'm going to stop using Rogaine completely, but my bottle is empty and before I'm gonna buy the new supply, I want to give this thing a try without involvement of Rogaine (maybe another month or until I see shedding again).

I have mentioned in my previous post that my shedding has slowed down a lot and it kept at that pace.  I'm shedding very little.  Also, my scalp is not as oily as it used to be anymore.  However, I haven't seen any growth yet.  Will update more.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> today is 23rd day that I have tried to not masturbat3, but still have s3x about 2 times a week (some week it was 3).  I have also stopped using Rogaine 2 days ago.  Not that I'm going to stop using Rogaine completely, but my bottle is empty and before I'm gonna buy the new supply, I want to give this thing a try without involvement of Rogaine (maybe another month or until I see shedding again).
> 
> I have mentioned in my previous post that my shedding has slowed down a lot and it kept at that pace.  I'm shedding very little.  Also, my scalp is not as oily as it used to be anymore.  However, I haven't seen any growth yet.  Will update more.


 Sweet! Yea that was the first thing I noticed, decreased shedding, and just like you said the oiliness of my scalp is gone. The next thing you will notice is your hair will start to stand up rather then be flat and little black terminal hairs should begin growing. PLEASE LOOK UP THE SCALP EXERCISES ITS HARD AT FIRST BUT ESSENTIAL TO HAIR HEALTH!!!! Also If you do ejaculate I suggest taking Zinc a few hours before or right after. I am finding a really close relationship between losing zinc in ejaculation and hair loss. Science believes Zinc block DHT and regulates Testosterone. They also believe that it is present in the hair follicle. Its main purpose in the body ironically is growth, so much so that severe Zinc deficiency causes growth retardation. They also believe that the body will start taking zinc from the hair first to make more seamen to ready your self for another ejaculation. I have thought of a theory on this now. With the information provided already it seems logical that after the first ejaculation the body depletes its Zinc that's been stored in the prostate and testicles. To regain Zinc in those areas a normal healthy diet would due however, If you ejaculate the same day the next day or even a few days later your body will need to come up with Zinc as fast as possible and the hair follicles is the first place they believe it comes from. So if you take zinc before or after depending on how fast it is absorbed and used, you may be able to ejaculate more frequently as long as you keep your zinc levels normal. This is just theory. I believe decreasing ejaculation to at the most every two weeks is the safest way to go for now. Don't forget the cold showers you can even fill up a large bowl of cold water put ice cubes in it, place it on the ground lean over it in a seated position and put your face in it. This will activate the Mammalian Diving Reflex, remember the importance of this is to create a one way circuit from the lungs to the head that will boost oxygen to the face and hair. You will feel the affects just look in the mirror and be amazed at the blood flow you see in your face. Be careful I am not a Doctor and any and all suggestions are not tested for safety you assume responsibility for your actions. Good luck

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I have stated before I am the OP there was some confusion my original account was blocked and I had to change my name. Anyways my question is simple.

Do you as a skeptical reader find it conclusive evidence that in some way my theory is correct because castration is said to be 100&#37; effective against MPB? If so, Do you also believe that if not using your testicles at all will completely prevent MPB then it would be safe to say using them less will either slow down or maybe if an optimal freuqency is found still prevent hair loss all together? If this is not enough do you also find it....ironic that our country unlike others whom have much less cases of MPB promotes frequent masturbation/sex? Do you also find it ironic that blood flow to the head in balding men is twice as low then a man with a full head of hair? Any skeptical or non skeptical readers feel free to speak up these are pressing matters if you are loseing your hair.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Is castration a sure way to stop hair loss ? I know I once read it was but is it 100% ? I mean some women go bald and they don't have testes. Some times I think about going to that extreme.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Is castration a sure way to stop hair loss ? I know I once read it was but is it 100&#37; ? I mean some women go bald and they don't have testes. Some times I think about going to that extreme.


 I hope that you’re joking. Castration for the sake of saving hair is ridiculous especially if just abstaining would have the same affect in theory. However, yes there was a study and its on my work computer it may be in my email I will post it soon.  It’s an old study but yea there is a lot of belief in the studies authenticity. I hope my readers understand that I WOULD NEVER SUGGEST CASTRATION AS A FORM OF PREVENTING HAIRLOSS. Just the thought of it give me the willies. And women do not lose hair the same way men do allthough for women it is also a hormone problem at hand.

----------


## HairTalk

Hey, could a good samaritan please tell my too-lazy-to-figure-it-out ass how to stop receiving e-mail–updates about this thread? These idiotic babblings long ago started to bore me, and I'd rather not be informed of the latest thing the idiot's babbled.

Thanks.

----------


## UK_

> Hey, could a good samaritan please tell my too-lazy-to-figure-it-out ass how to stop receiving e-mail–updates about this thread? These idiotic babblings long ago started to bore me, and I'd rather not be informed of the latest thing the idiot's babbled.
> 
> Thanks.


 I believe you first click on 'User CP', find this god-awful thread on the list that appears of the threads you responded in and click "unsubscribe", that should do it... however I'd stay tuned to this one.... I think this guy baldingbackwards is close to a cure :Big Grin: .

----------


## UK_

> Is castration a sure way to stop hair loss ? I know I once read it was but is it 100% ? I mean some women go bald and they don't have testes. Some times I think about going to that extreme.


 I seriously think castration would probably stop further hair loss, but come on... lol.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I seriously think castration would probably stop further hair loss, but come on... lol.


 The sole purpose of the testicles is producing sperm with the intention of reproduction. If cutting those testicles off thus removing the ability to do so will completely prevent MPB then I don't see why decreasing ejaculations is so hard to believe as part of an approach to prevent or reverse baldness. If propecia's number one side affect (loss of labido) is whats causing men to grow or keep there hair then whats all the fuss about. You guys are not thinking out side of the box. Ejaculation is taken for granted so much so that every time you blow your load into a towl or whatever just remember you have waisted vital amounts of Zinc,Magnesium, Vitamin E + Selenium. If you still are not convince by what I say pay close attention to the functions of the three of these. Look up on line how much you lose in an ejaculation then look up how much your intaking. You will see your body can not store Zinc and you do not take in enough to ejaculate every day let alone numerous times throughout the day. You will also see what Zinc does in the body and how it is essential to normal growth and regulating hormones.

----------


## mothernature

BUT if you are taking zinc, mg supplements etc than it should be ok right? If you dont have sex after 1 week test goes up 150%. Therefore I am going to do it once a week, maybe twice. This thread has changed my behaviour so you have convinced some =)

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> BUT if you are taking zinc, mg supplements etc than it should be ok right? If you dont have sex after 1 week test goes up 150%. Therefore I am going to do it once a week, maybe twice. This thread has changed my behaviour so you have convinced some =)


 Yea try it out for a while and measure how much Zinc your getting make sure to take Zinc right before your ejaculation so that it takes it from the blood stream not the hair follicles. Here is an interesting Link 

http://www.muscle-health-fitness.com...ne-levels.html

----------


## HairTalk

> I believe you first click on 'User CP', find this god-awful thread on the list that appears of the threads you responded in and click "unsubscribe", that should do it... however I'd stay tuned to this one.... I think this guy baldingbackwards is close to a cure.


 Figured it out. Freedom feels sweet.

I'll wait to read Dr. Dickhead's ground-breaking discoveries in the next issue of The New England Journal of Medicine.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Figured it out. Freedom feels sweet.
> 
> I'll wait to read Dr. Dickhead's ground-breaking discoveries in the next issue of The New England Journal of Medicine.


 Yes!!! one complaining skeptical down. Cant wait for that next article to come out either so that we can hear how far off curing hair loss is. Of course some new form of Propecia should be thrown at the hair loss community for them to ruin there sex lives, see mild to no results, and all the while waste a ton of money on nothing. Damn HairTalk if you cared so little about this thread you wouldn't have went out of your way to let everyone one  know how much you dislike it. I believe I originally stated some men will not except giving up there ejaculation addiction no matter what the benefits are because as skeptical as they are even if we had concrete proof they would still be in there room with the blinds down watching hair losses biggest downfall .........Porn. No disrespect intended I too have divulged in Modern Mans biggest weakness also known as Sex Addiction accelerated by the internet's relentless supply of all you can watch free porn. Damn it Tiger you probably wouldn't be so bald if you were not working your shaft and putting your balls in holes your hole career or maybe cheating on your beautiful wife day in and day out did have its own consequences after all. For slower readers by Tiger I was referring to Tiger Woods, by balls I ment golf balls, and holes I was referring to the ones on a Golf Course. The consequences of cheating day in and day out are the same as ejaculating every day If you don't have kick ass circulation or naturally low levels of DHT then you will go bald......................in Theory.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Yea this is the OP, I really thought when I began all this research I was the first person to ever link ejaculation to hair loss but the more I look into it the more I realize I am not the first or the only. This link is exactaly what I have been saying and should be taken as vital to hair growth. 

http://humancure.com/10-ways-to-thick-hair/

----------


## hairwanted

seems interesting.....  in Herbal..... they already said that Masturbation or ejaculation can cause hair loss and aging

----------


## hairwanted

are bald people have more hairs on the body??

----------


## RichardDawkins

Can Pigs fly?

----------


## UK_

Richard, has anyone considered the 50 graft HST trial on HairSite yet?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Bald people have more hair on there face compared to what they had before they went bald. Thats because DHT activates hair else were on the body. Don't masturbate/sex too often if you really want to grow hairback quite for months and see whats happens. If not keep on at it atleast you will be able to rock Fear The Beards look or you could get on Propecia the miracles cure...Which can force you to quite ejaculating...hopefully not for good though.

----------


## hairwanted

> Bald people have more hair on there face compared to what they had before they went bald. Thats because DHT activates hair else were on the body. Don't masturbate/sex too often if you really want to grow hairback quite for months and see whats happens. If not keep on at it atleast you will be able to rock Fear The Beards look or you could get on Propecia the miracles cure...Which can force you to quite ejaculating...hopefully not for good though.


 i have same no. of hairs on the body.... and arrms ... legs...

----------


## RichardDawkins

Can someone finally ban this guy for posting nonsense and obviously trolling people?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> i have same no. of hairs on the body.... and arrms ... legs...


 Yes I pointed this out in previous posts. Originally I was under the impression that DHT grew hair elsewhere on the body but it turns out the only place high levels will promote is the face. The only thing you should notice during times of decreased hair on the head would be increased hair on the face. This certainly rained true for me.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Bla bla bla bla yadda yadda you are obsessed with ejaculation

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Bla bla bla bla yadda yadda you are obsessed with ejaculation


 I understand that some people naturally are alway skeptical but this is crazy. You are obsessed with me. Stay off my posts bro its kinda weird now. I really hope your young because if not this would be very imature behavior for a grown man.

----------


## doke

It also makes you go blind hahaha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/185/4...a6bcc98e61.jpg


Actually It will make you go blind and lose your hair its obvious if you take one glance at what DHT gets to attack after your thyroid distributes the large amount from your Caratoid Artery into your head. You notice how DHT has the strongest affect as you move closer to the ends of those arteries that are actually branched into Capillaries. If you don't see the connection then you have just joined the very large ignorant public view. Good luck with your hair loss.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Its been almost two months sense I started this post under my original post name of ResearchNeverFails. I am writing this for the followers who have kept an open mind to my theories or as I see them facts. After two months I have went without ejaculating for 2 weeks three times now and 1 week every other time sense then. I have seen significant density increase and a great deal of little black hairs popping up all over my hair line in places I didn't realize I could even grow hair. It may take many months before any noticeable difference is visible in pictures but rest assured I will post them when ready. Good luck stick to the routine people it works!!!

----------


## BackwardsBalding

(Propecia) Was designed to shrink the prostate. It does simply that. The prostate is where the majority of DHT is manufactured in your body. You can shrink your prostate naturally thus creating lower levels of DHT by decreasing ejaculations. How much you might ask? While trying to regain hair I suggest no more then once per month. While trying to maintain hair once per week may be OK but more likely it would once every two weeks. However, these numbers are not tested and only you know how often you do it and whatever that frequency is dramatically decrease it to both maintain and regain hair. Some may ask well I masturbated/sex all my life how come after my early twenties did I start losing hair? This is because your prostate begins growing at puberty and for most stops increasing at the early twenties when it has reached this size it is particularly vulnerable to ejaculations and If you think that is bad wait till it begins increasing in your 40's again then for some it will be very hard to maintain your hair because ejaculation frequency will have to be even less. Propecia side affects are no coincidence 1. Loss of Libido 2. Inability to obtain erection 3. Inability to ejaculate. The reason Propecia is dangerous especially for the young is the decreased prostate will lower all the male hormones when your prostate is not inflamed directly after ejaculating thus giving some people man boobs, loss of muscle tone and other feminine characteristics. I think Propecia should only be prescribed to men over the age of say......35 unfortunately this countries medical system is far past honest and reliable. 

(Rogaine) Is a vasodilator, its active ingredient Minoxidil is referring to the chemical production of Nitric Oxide . Sure it works good at this however even better is the production of Nitric Oxide as it is manufactured naturally through your body during exercise. This does not include weight training I am refering to a light jog or brisk walk for 30 minutes once or twice per day make sure you break a sweat. Another great vasodilator that most people don't use in there day to day life is cold water. All the water on earth besides hot springs are below 70 degrees Fahrenheit for most of the year. The entire idea of showering in hot water is quite ridiculous and has terrible side affects including anxiety, irritable bowl syndrome, dry skin, hair loss, and much more. One cold shower and you will be thanking me the rest of your life. Some say a cold bath is better I feel it best to start off in Luke warm water and slowly decrease when it gets pretty cold I lean over and let the water run through my hair as the blood rushes and then stand up straight again letting the cold water fall down my body. Repeat this several times for a few minutes every time you take a shower you will instantly notice an increase in density and hair quality within a few days. No need for shampoo. Make sure you do not go out into a cold room after a cold shower and check with your doctor to see if its a good idea for you its believed very skinny people should not take cold showers or women who are pregnant. 

(Tight Scalps Effects on frontal hair loss) if your front hairline is being formed to a odd shaped head then scalp laxity exercises as well regular scalp exercises will both help you look them up on-line. 

Good luck let me know if you have any questions, take before after pictures, be patient and enjoy life.

BaldingBackwards @ hotmail.com free private advice anytime email me.

Medical Disclaimer: I am not a Licensed Physician. I am not employed by any company to promote or sell you anything what so ever. Any and all suggestions are information gained by me through personal research and if you do follow any of them you do so at your own risk. For any and all medical questions contact your Primary Care Provider or Local Emergency Department.

----------


## 67mph

...compelling.

----------


## MrRyan

You say if you stop whacking off or having sex DHT will be lowered, so if this is the case would you not experience the same sides as Propecia after all Propecia works by blocking DHT, so one would think the lowered DHT you say you would get from abstinence would cause the same problems, but this obviously doesn't happen so i believe your theory is flawed for this very reason alone.

If you have an explanation to this i'm all ears.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> You say if you stop whacking off or having sex DHT will be lowered, so if this is the case would you not experience the same sides as Propecia after all Propecia works by blocking DHT, so one would think the lowered DHT you say you would get from abstinence would cause the same problems, but this obviously doesn't happen so i believe your theory is flawed for this very reason alone.
> 
> If you have an explanation to this i'm all ears.


 As mentioned in my post above Propecia shrinks the size of the prostate. This is exactly what it was made for nothing else and this is not my opinion either this is common knowledge. The side affects of shrinking your prostate too much are as followed; loss in libido, erectile dysfunctions, lower seaman quantity, inability to ejaculate, “man boobs”, loss of muscle tone. All of these side affects are the result of dangerously low male sex hormones that are being distributed by the shrunken prostate after it has already returned to its resting size. So to answer your question no you will not experience these side affects from abstinence. Why? Well it comes down to Physics at this point. No matter what when your done ejaculating your prostate is inflamed will need time to recover seaman and then inflammation will go down and it will return to its resting size. For your body and all of the features that rely on regular male sex hormones Propecia is decreasing just enough past that resting size to cause all of these sides. For early puberty that resting size is much smaller then early twenties or older. This is why most people do not lose hair no matter how often they ejaculate as an early teenager. They also do not have the facial hair and other attributes of these sex hormones. So when you reach your early twenties you have lost some hair on your head no matter who you are even if its unnoticeable, this regular loss in hair is actually more of a redistribution to your face meaning you have limited amount of growth hormones and DHT activates a good portion to start growing on your face as early as 16 and for some much later in life. In the early twenties your prostate has reached its final growth stage until later in life. You can look this up its common knowledge they just don’t tie hair loss into it.  At this age you should have the affects of that higher prostate thus higher male sex hormones production, body hair, facial hair, higher sex drive and other affects as well.  This early twenties size in prostate is when for most hair loss begins because now one ejaculation will increase the size of your prostate far past ever possible prior to this time. Its actually funny that nobody has realized all this because there are countless ties to the prostate and hair loss the one medication affective against hair loss (Propecia) is a medication for the prostate.  I hope this is not too confusing basically in closing abstinence could never have the same powerful affect of the potent drug Propecia or any of its alternatives which is why the drug is used specifically to lower the size of the prostate.  Don’t get hung up too much on my comments of abstinence shrinking the prostate by this I don’t mean shrinking it in the same way that Propecia does rather abstinence is stopping you from keeping it increased all the time thus lowering the circulating levels of hormones most importantly DHT. The hair loss treatment Propecia unfortunately is a sham and although it works the basic mechanism of its effectiveness is unknown other then well by me and my readers

http://ehealthmd.com/content/what-ca...ostate-enlarge

This link is for informational purposes only do no click on any links I dont endorse any products whats so ever. Just read the material if you want it explains prostate growth.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Dont forget if you smoke ciggeretts you can get cancer. That doesnt mean if you dont smoke you will not get cancer nor if you do are you certain to get it. The point is some people will lose there hair ejaculations or not especially as you get older however, I believe a vast majority of you are loseing it do to frequent ejaculations. If my  theories and the studies I have posted are correct then in reality even those that would lose hair do to say, an oversized prostate at a really young age for some reason,  are still at the very least speeding the process up if excessive ejaculations are occurring. Excessive is an unknown number to me and only by trial and error per person do I see way to figure out what the optimal frequency is for each individual.  I remain confident in one fact only, ejaculations certainly caused the little hair loss that I have had and abstinence of has transformed a oily scalp with hair shedding all day into a dry strong scalp with hair growing back slowly but surly these are my observations and my suggestions remain accurate.

----------


## MambafortheWin

here is a summary of my story.

1)Started peeing frequently more than usual at 19 years old. 

2)Did research and found it was related to an enlarged prostate. I was dumb-founded because I thought only older men were affected from this disease. I then did research to find out how I could have contracted BPH. I found out that it was from elevated levels of Dht associated with a hormonal imbalance. 

3) Soon after this I noticed I had lost a little bit of hair. Not much but I recognized this.  I also noticed I had a good amount of facial hair at a young age and wondered why my friends did not. I also had hair on my chest whereas they were clean. I then researched and found that facial hair and body hair are secondary sex characteristics produced by sex hormones. 

4)What was I doing that they were not? I asked myself. I was an only child, alone a lot, and learned about masturbation at a very young age from the older kids on my street. I engaged in this activity very frequently while my peers were focusing on sports, school, and other activities etc.. 

5) I then figured out that continuing this habit only made the situation worse as my hair started to thin a bit and my beard was becoming thicker. I was also starting to notice hair on my hands that hadn't been there before. Also I was peeing way too often and had pre-mature ejaculation. This is when I knew what I had to do.

6) I had to reverse the process if I wanted to be healthy again. I quit cold turkey and changed my life forever. My hair was restored when my prostate healed itself. I am now 20 and am abstain from unimportant sexual activity and my health has never been better. We as humans are the only mammals that can choose to overdue a good thing. Once we figure out that it is not good for us, we can make the choice to do what we know is smart, or continue in our foolish ignorance and continue to do what got us in this predicament in the first place.  I changed my diet to organic fruits, leafy vegetables, and fish, and waited until my hair was completely restored before I knew I was fully healed. 

One more important note.  My findings are only for prostate related MPB problems. If you suffer from some kind of other disease which is causing balding I feel for you and wish you the best.

----------


## MambafortheWin

Oh and one more thing,

The amount of time between bathroom trips when drinking the same amount of fluid is a good indication of how you are progressing in healing the prostate. Flow rate as well. I only drink water and green tea nowadays.  Make sure to drink enough fluid throughout the day as to never be dehydrated. Dehydration is horrible for our organs and will cause irritation and infections such as Urinary Tract Infection.  You will never get better unless you nourish your body properly. Time does not heal by itself. Nutrition combined with time and patience does.


P.S.   I had a typo in my above story/thesis.  *abstain should be abstaining

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Oh and one more thing,
> 
> The amount of time between bathroom trips when drinking the same amount of fluid is a good indication of how you are progressing in healing the prostate. Flow rate as well. I only drink water and green tea nowadays.  Make sure to drink enough fluid throughout the day as to never be dehydrated. Dehydration is horrible for our organs and will cause irritation and infections such as Urinary Tract Infection.  You will never get better unless you nourish your body properly. Time does not heal by itself. Nutrition combined with time and patience does.
> 
> 
> P.S.   I had a typo in my above story/thesis.  *abstain should be abstaining


 Very interesting thanks for sharing. When you say you recovered or healed and gained your hair back could you reiterate. I strongly believe in my theory but my only doubts are in how much hair you could grow back. Did you recover all the hair you had and what is the longest you have abstained for? The diet is also key I am really trying to have people abstain and change there diet what vitamins if any do you take? Thanks for sharing such intimate details of your life its a very courageous thing to do and certainly will benefit readers for years to come. Thanks again.

----------


## MambafortheWin

I did not take any supplements. I changed to an all organic diet consisting of different fruits, nuts, whole grains, fish (primarily salmon and tuna), and green leafy vegetables such as broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, etc..   

I do not know if I revived dead hair follies or not. I just know you could notice a bit receding and thinning in the front and my prostate was irritable and annoying.

But here is one huge thing I figured out for myself,

I stopped wearing clothes and stayed at my mother's house until I was healed.  I found that clothes would rub my penis and trick my overly sensitive reproductive system into thinking it was time for another premature ejaculation. This was very frustrating as it clogged yhe prostate with pre-cum and would delay healing. So I found that stopping this would speed up the healing process. My mother let me take a extended break from school and daily life because I convinced her I knew what I was talking about.  I showed her the hair loss and my bathroom trip frequency. I told her that life without great health, is no life at all, and it is simply me being stuck, like a rock on the side of a stream, while the river passes in front of me. I got that line from a movie, it described my situational hell I was in perfectly.

Soon after that I began healing quickly.   I got to the point where my groin area didn't feel congested, and my urine to began to flow with great ease. I was a new man, and I knew I was recovering.  It took me about a month to see my hairline come back to where I felt it was suppose to be.  After about a full month of making sure I was fully recovered, I was then able to put clothes on again and resume life. My penis and prostate are not overly sensitive anymore. I do not masturbate at all anymore. I am abstinent and will remain so until I find the right girl, and I will never overdue the amount of sexual activity ever again. 

p.s.  I did masturbate one time after it had been a while to make sure the premature ejaculation was gone and I had made a full recovery. It was a long session that lasted a good, roughly about 20-25 minutes before ejaculating.  I am now a healthy man.

----------


## MambafortheWin

When I say it took about a month for my hair to fill back in,  that was after I had pretty much for sure healed my prostate. It was a process, not an overnight occurrence.

----------


## doke

I heaed that it was good for the prostate to masturbate as much as possible as it keeps the prostate healthy. :EEK!:

----------


## RichardDawkins

Oh ow another new registered 4 post user with n amazing story. Man how many super spastics are running around and who do you wanna fool here.

----------


## MambafortheWin

Ok Doke, if you believe the more one masturbates,  the healthier his prostate, masturbate three times a day for one month straight, and then tell me how that prostate health is coming along.  A man holds vital nutrients in his reproductive system, and the more you deplete those minerals with over use and abuse of your system, the less healthy you will find yourself, I promise.

----------


## doke

He also holds the testostorone and dht which causes prostate cancer and increases the size as we get older,if you take zinc suppliments and also prostate natural formulas then you can address any losses of vits. :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I heaed that it was good for the prostate to masturbate as much as possible as it keeps the prostate healthy.


 
Yes I believe it comes down to one very simple statement. Everything is ok in moderation.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Oh ow another new registered 4 post user with n amazing story. Man how many super spastics are running around and who do you wanna fool here.


 The real question is what draws you back to this thread day in and day out? I think the kid shared some intimate secrets and some how managed to get a grip on reality in his process of discovery. Something I could only hope that you may experience some day. Its not that sex/masturbation are bad or good its the knowledge that like anything there is a trade off and only now to you get to make that choice because the choice is finally there. Take it for what it is MR. Dawkins but I suggest when somebody contributes to a forum with sucher personal information who has already solved his hair loss issue well maybe a little gratitude would be in order.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> He also holds the testostorone and dht which causes prostate cancer and increases the size as we get older,if you take zinc suppliments and also prostate natural formulas then you can address any losses of vits.


 http://men.webmd.com/news/20100319/e...te-cancer-risk

Yea it wil help lower cancer risk about the same percent as if your balding young.

----------


## MambafortheWin

I honestly do not care if you guys on here take my advice or insight. I shared my story to help any man out there struggling with an ENLARGED PROSTATE and related balding to that condition.  Ejaculation is simply not good for you because of the nutrients and minerals we lose from it.  If one has an enlarged prostate and suffers balding from it, one must abstain from ejaculation, because over ejaculation is most likely the cause of your prostate problems in the first place. Give your prostate much needed time to heal and be nourished.  I as a deist believe we were intelligently designed, and when we have an enlarged prostate and begin balding from it, your body is trying to tell one that you are hurting yourself.

Good luck gents.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I honestly do not care if you guys on here take my advice or insight. I shared my story to help any man out there struggling with an ENLARGED PROSTATE and related balding to that condition.  Ejaculation is simply not good for you because of the nutrients and minerals we lose from it.  If one has an enlarged prostate and suffers balding from it, one must abstain from ejaculation, because over ejaculation is most likely the cause of your prostate problems in the first place. Give your prostate much needed time to heal and be nourished.  I as a deist believe we were intelligently designed, and when we have an enlarged prostate and begin balding from it, your body is trying to tell one that you are hurting yourself.
> 
> Good luck gents.


 
I had never heard of Deism but I looked it up that pretty much sums up how I feel I'm glad you posted about it. It sounds a lot like creationism (sp). Anyway seriously thank you a lot for coming on here and sharing such a private issue you have made a good contribution to this thread and its readers. Also careful with the statement "ejaculation is not good for you" I would have to disagree my argument is only referring to excessive ejaculation not being good for you allthough I am not sure yet what would be excessive. I am an avid believer that if you do not use something you lose it. With that said I certainly am open to the idea that prolonged periods in your life may be just what your prostate needs to get a good rest as you pointed out. If you impregnated your mate instinctively in the wild that would give you a little over a 9 month period of resting so that amount of time wouldn't be hard to believe as a good rest period. Once again thanks for sharing.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/439.abstract shows that levels of dangerous hormones for hair rises after ejaculation

http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html scroll to the second study it shows the significant decrease in blood flow to the balding areas where as people not balding had no decrease in blood flow at all

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519 link that shows Zinc deffecient people have less tesosterone, you lose a significant amount of Zinc in you ejaculation along with other vital growth nutrients 

http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full This study should have been followed with more because it single handedly proves my theory and shows that just one extra ejaculation a week in young men will rise your DHT levels if that is not proof please somebody tell me how?

----------


## hairwanted

@backward. to some extent i agree with u . i used to do lot masturbation. and i saw mostly that after marriage in our society (pak) people loss their hairs. But i dont understand that why some people dont go bald after marriage with regular sex? i think its genetic. My friend feel horny all the time and now he is married and did not lose any hair. in our herbal science masturbation considered enemy of beauty and energy. But in modern medical science they say its normal.

and why some baldy dont have hairs on the body and even less hairs on the face.

----------


## Kamui85

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out.


 im a little confuse, if after 7 days testosterone RISES, then one should limit to one ejaculation a week? i thought you said to regrow hai one should limit oneself to 1 ejcaculation a month... or is it that afet 1 week of abstinence it goes BACK to normal levels?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> im a little confuse, if after 7 days testosterone RISES, then one should limit to one ejaculation a week? i thought you said to regrow hai one should limit oneself to 1 ejcaculation a month... or is it that afet 1 week of abstinence it goes BACK to normal levels?


 The point of this study is that this rise in Testosterone happens without fail on the 7th day of abstience. I believe that after one week you are at normal levels like you pointed out however to have lost hair you must have ejaculated way to often so in order to regrow hair you must do the opposite of what made you lose it. So yes all though normal levels are achieved after only 7 days all that suggests is that may be a healthy number for a person with fairly good circulation to the head to maintain hair but in order to regrow you must go much longer maybe periods of months of abstinece.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> @backward. to some extent i agree with u . i used to do lot masturbation. and i saw mostly that after marriage in our society (pak) people loss their hairs. But i dont understand that why some people dont go bald after marriage with regular sex? i think its genetic. My friend feel horny all the time and now he is married and did not lose any hair. in our herbal science masturbation considered enemy of beauty and energy. But in modern medical science they say its normal.
> 
> and why some baldy dont have hairs on the body and even less hairs on the face.


 
The reason your friend can be frequently sexually active an not lose his hair is simple. It can be one of these or both and can vary especially as you get older 1. A relatively small prostate or 2. Very good circulation to the head. These are genetic factors that explain why balding has ties to genetics yet regardless of your family history you may still lose hair or may not.

----------


## MrRyan

So i have a question to the OP, i'm a little uncertain on your view on how effective abstinence is on MPB as some of the posts contradict, as some say it will stop hair loss and others say it may not be completely effective, can you just clarify your view please.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> So i have a question to the OP, i'm a little uncertain on your view on how effective abstinence is on MPB as some of the posts contradict, as some say it will stop hair loss and others say it may not be completely effective, can you just clarify your view please.


 MrRyan. I am the OP sorry if you have been confused but I have posted in the past that this is my new account and all the posts on it are from me. My accounts are ResearchNeverFails, Backwardbalding, and baldingbackwards. To clarify I strongly believe that ejaculation is the Catlyst to MPB. I believe abstinence in intervals of 1 month or more will grow some hair back but certainly retain the hair you have. So to answer your question. Yes. Abstinence should be offered as a treatment option alone and in conjuction with ways to increase blood flow. Exercise is my best suggestion however Rogaine is a vasodilater so feel free to give the two a try. Good luck let me know if you have a questions. BTW my hair is truly transformed sense I began going a  few weeks without ejaculating for the last two months. The oilyness is gone its thickened everywhere and little black hairs along my hair line are popping up. good luck

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or....abstractshows that levels of dangerous hormones for hair rises after ejaculation

http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html scroll to the second study it shows the significant decrease in blood flow to the balding areas where as people not balding had no decrease in blood flow at all

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519 link that shows Zinc deffecient people have less tesosterone, you lose a significant amount of Zinc in you ejaculation along with other vital growth nutrients 

http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full This study should have been followed with more because it single handedly proves my theory and shows that just one extra ejaculation a week in young men will rise your DHT levels if that is not proof please somebody tell me how

----------


## Cory

You're idea is the longer you abstain from ejaculation the more hair you will grow, and then twice a month for mantain hair.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> You're idea is the longer you abstain from ejaculation the more hair you will grow, and then twice a month for mantain hair.


 This must be combined with a force that increases blood flow via jogging and cold showers as explained before. Twice a month might not be accurate for some once a week may be fine but certainly never more then that and never consecutive either. If trying to regrow hair I suggest going as long as possible once per month would be benifical.

----------


## MrRyan

Hello OP, i was wondering if you know about a study Harvard medical completed on sexual frequency and levels of DHT, you may find it interesting, anyway i have a few questions for you if you don't mind. I am not going to take Propecia as it is just too much of a risk for me after i heard some doctors say it may even be possible that it can permanently change neurological pathways, the more i look in to it the more i can't believe it's FDA approved. I would like to know if you think the reason Propecia works for some is because it decreases sexual desire, ie: side effects, as it seems the more side effects people have the more efficient at stopping hair loss the drug is.

Also i would like to know can a persons prostate be permanently damaged from excessive ejaculation, or can any damage done be reversed, i ask this as i will admit it i did used to have an addiction and would sometimes masturbate straight after an ejaculation, i know bad but thats how it was, the reason i ask is there isn't any genetic hair loss in my family, i'm talking two generations back that i know of, my grandads had slight temple recession but lots of hair in their 70's 80's and no way in their 20's like me, and i'm trying to work out why this is happening to me, if it's not genetic there must be another reason.

Another question is i go to the gym five times a week not to build massive muscle, but lean because i do alot of cardio, i was wondering if this is having a detrimental effect for my hair as i can't find any good solid studies on weight training and DHT levels, i am in the hope that the increased blood flow would be beneficial to my hair health, i also use the sauna and then have a cold shower, do you think this is a good thing to do or bad ?

I also have started to take biotin and an additional skin hair and nails supplement, i have improved my diet massively and now drink lots of water, and i was wondering if there was anything that would help improve blood supply to the scalp, i'm sorry if some of my questions have gone a little off topic, but i'm not very knowlegeable in terms of human biology and from reading your posts you seem to be, and are also kind enough to answer any questions asked.

Although i was a little suspicious of your theory at first, i have looked in to it and it does make some sense and has studies to back up the fact it affects DHT levels, i would like to know do you have anyone else trying this out apart from yourself ? So as i'm not in a relasionship at this moment in time i am willing to give this a try, if i do try this out what sort of time frame would you expect me to start seeing results one month 2 months or three and over ? Also if you would like any information from me while i am doing this please feel free to ask and i hope i can assist you with determining the efficacy of this "treatment"

Thank you for taking the time to read and answer my questions.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

MR Ryan. Some of your questions can easily be answered by reading back the last few pages on this thread. Even though I will answer them I suggest reading back through the last few pages at least, really you should read the whole thread. For instance I have already described that Propecia may only be as good as the side affects you are getting. Not because all that Propecia is doing is causing those sides but rather getting those sides shows your prostate is being decreased enough for effectiveness in treating hair loss. I agree it’s a medication thrown onto the FDA list that should not be there and like many medications has terrible trade offs. As far as the prostates healing process, another reader in the thread on the last few pages described how he had to let his prostate heal with abstinence. Your prostate is inflamed and producing high levels of hormones. So not using it for an extended period of time will do the opposite and allow it to return to a resting size. It’s ok if you don’t get it the first few times it takes practice but do your best and try to get to about a month without for the initial rest. You will have to quit porn and even change the channel when seeing women that attract these types of triggers are what causes our countries excessive ejaculation problem in the first place.  After this initial resting faze if you do start ejaculating again to re-grow hair I say once every two weeks or the longer the better. Quit masturbating and spend that time bettering your self so you can score a hot chick. Even when you do succeed at beginning a relationship your lack of sexual compulsiveness will make her desire you even more. Win Win. Obviously you don’t want seem immune to hear sexuality as this will surely turn any women away as they want to feel desired; however every relationship ends up with the man wanting way more sex then the women and you will have this age old problem conquered. Your regimen sounds great! No heavy weight training and when you do exercise take zinc/magnesium or just a daily vitamin 30 minutes before. The big problem with weight training is the loss of Zinc and when there is a lack of it will steal from the hair follicle. Our country and all its processed foods are very much Zinc deficient. Saunas then cold shower sound great make sure the cold shower is directly after though. Your healthy eating habits are great it sound like the only thing you need to include with is the most important is resting time for the prostate via decreased ejaculations. My only questions for you are. How old are you? How early did you start ejaculating? What are you on the Norwood scale? What is your frontal balding like? Is your head shaped weird? Do you have a big forehead? Can you take before pictures and record you ejaculations to verify effectiveness? Thanks let me know if I missed anything.

----------


## MrRyan

I apologize if i asked questions that have already been covered, it is a shame i must decrease my weight training as i do it not for vanity reasons it's more a therapeutic thing for me and i feel great afterwards in a strange tired kind of way, is it because it will increase testosterone and DHT or is it because it will deplete my vitamins and minerals, as i believe i have this covered with diet and supplementation if it is the latter.

I'm 28 years old, i started ejaculating when i was around 13 years old, at this moment in time i still have a full head of hair, but it has thinned out some in the temple region, but i still have my complete hairline, but it seems the hair on my temples are a little thinner and lighter coloured than the rest of my blond hair, and hair seems less dense on the top of my head in places. As of now my hair loss is only noticeable to me, my head is very proportionately shaped, i will take pictures although i am a little weary of posting on an open forum as i am a private person.

----------


## savemyhair

I think that, at least for some people, ejaculation frecuency has a lot to do with our hair loss. I first notice losing hairs about 5 years ago (im 30 now). And i do remember i increased my frecuency about that time, so i think it might have triggered or accelerated my hair loss. But again, it could be just a coincidence.

I still have a lot of hair, but im getting worried because all of my hair is getting thinner, the hairs that fall during shower are extremely thin, so i think the hair loss is accelerating.

Backwardsbalding, at this point i do believe we can slow down or even halt the hair loss by avoiding ejeculation completely, but obviosly, thats not a viable soluition for most people. I dont think i could go "cold turkey" as some said, and even if i do, it might take years to grow back any significant amount of hair.

To me, the only thing we can realistically try is to reduce the frecuency. Say you use to do it 3 times a day, well now do it just once and see how much it helps. After all, we didnt start all this by ejaculation just once a day.

By the way, im curious, why did you ask about the big forehead? I do have it  :Smile: 


Excuse any misspelling, im from mexico so english is not my first language.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

@MrRyan.

If you are in taking enough vitamins weight training is not bad but why dont you just substitute push ups, sit ups and pull ups for weight training during the time you are trying to re-grow hair? They may not work as fast but eventually you will build muscle all the same. Unless youre trying to get huge light exercises are better for your muscles, joints and ligaments anyways.  Glad to hear you have only thinned like I have which means we have the highest chance of the most re-growth possible. Keep me posted and dont worry about the questions I am glad to help. You should see my hair line its not like one or two hairs have popped up its more like a gang of them all over my hair line too many to count. This method is working wonders. 

@Savemyhair

You said, To me, the only thing we can realistically try is to reduce the frequency. Say you use to do it 3 times a day, well now do it just once and see how much it helps. After all, we didnt start all this by ejaculation just once a day

- I agree with this very much. However in regards to the physical response your body has following an ejaculation I would say once per week is the most one should do and I can not guarantee that will do anything relatively fast but might at least halt the hair loss or slow it down. I really think 2 weeks or longer should be the goal for everyone trying to re-grow hair. 

By the way, im curious, why did you ask about the big forehead? I do have it  

-As you age your head keeps expanding. The pressure from the skin pressing firmly against your tiny capillaries bringing blood flow to the front region of your head gets worse over time. To relieve this lack of blood flow to the front of the head you need to keep your skin lose like when you were young. Look up scalp laxity exercises (done before hair transplants) then Look up Tom Hagertys scalp exercises (hard at first but you will get it). You want to do the laxity exercises then follow them with Toms scalp exercises. Do them everyday for a few months to loosen the scalp be gentle dont tug hard on your hair. Now that I made this point you will start to notice really bald men have a very tight scalp and there opposites have a very lose scalp (George Bush look it up lol). George bush permanently contacts the muscles that you will do in the scalp exercises (which give him the lines in his head). You can see why its been easy for him to unknowingly retain such a good head of hair to this day in his old age. 

BTW: Your english is great never would have known that it was not your first Language. Granted as most people on here will be able to tell you my grammar is not the greatest. I often type what I think and then re-read it and it doesnt make sense. Probably should have proofread some of my original post because they were terrible.

----------


## Bald Dude

Are there any pictures of progress? i'm new here, but want to view the site.

----------


## Bald Dude

I'm a bit unsure as to what is meant by ejaculation.  Is it because by ejaculating, you trigger a release of some hormones which will weaken the hair?

----------


## Cory

He means that reason some people have positive results with Propecia mostly includes lower sex drive, and that you can achieve same thing by apstinence.

----------


## doke

i had problems with avodart so went back to proscar and take half tablet a day with no problems,guys some people have side affects with the natural dht blockers. :EEK!:

----------


## Bald Dude

> He means that reason some people have positive results with Propecia mostly includes lower sex drive, and that you can achieve same thing by apstinence.


 Clearly, there should be someone doing this and giving it a shot right? Why hasnt' anyone taken up the challenge yet?

----------


## Samiam

I haven't ejaculated in 2 , months and just recently started the cold showers. Nothing special to report but I can say a month after stopping ejaculations my hair was feeling better than I started taking saw palmetto which.caused a horrible shed.

----------


## Bald Dude

> I haven't ejaculated in 2 , months and just recently started the cold showers. Nothing special to report but I can say a month after stopping ejaculations my hair was feeling better than I started taking saw palmetto which.caused a horrible shed.


 I'm going to try this.  I think a good two month I should be able to tell.  Seeing my younger photos, I can clearly see the transition in myself.  I use to be able to grow hair at about 5-8 inches long, but now, they are more like 3-5 inches before they shed.

I think a lot is due to genetics, but if I can have thicker and denser hair, I will definitely attribute it to this.

----------


## cs2

Thank you very much.

I also believe that there is some relationships between ejaculation, male hormone and hair loss.

I was ejaculated a lot in the past. Almost 4 ~ 5 times per week for the past 20 years. And now I have a very advanced hair loss when compare with the people at my age. It is NW 5 already.

As a NW 5 baldy, I have to do anything to regrow my hair.

I am taking finasteride (1/5 proscar), Minoxidil and Nizoral now. They are so called big 3. 

And I have dramatically reduced the number of ejaculation. 
In the past 120 days, I only have ejaculation in 4 days. 
But it is too early for the hair regrowth.

As Fin and Monix take one year to notice result, I think I will continue for one year.

And I hope after 1 year, I can regrow my hair.

----------


## cs2

HI "BackwardsBalding"

Regarding to the zinc, I know that semen has high content of zinc.

The more the ejaculation, the zinc is losed.
It is better to take zinc supplement to fight hairloss.

I am now taking the zinc for 2 weeks of time already. And I will keep taking it just as fin.

----------


## hairwanted

HI "BackwardsBalding"



I read this news story about the last eunuch in China, named Sun Yaoting. At only 8 years old he was castrated and looking at photos of him before his death in 1996 shows he was clearly bald.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> HI "BackwardsBalding"
> 
> 
> 
> I read this news story about the last eunuch in China, named Sun Yaoting. At only 8 years old he was castrated… and looking at photos of him before his death in 1996 shows he was clearly bald.


 Most people who are castrated lose there ability to ejaculate although like I have said in the past it's the prostate that converts t into dht not the testicles which are removed in castration. So depending on his age or if he lost that ability to ejaculate would be important information. It's also important to note low levels of dht are naturally in your body and by 60 or 70 the circulation will be so terrible to the head even these low amounts will surely attack the hair follicles. That's right peopl these methods will help to delay hair loss but not forever unless you are diligent in staying healthy everyone will lose there hair when they are old.

----------


## Jcm800

I see old age pensioners with full heads of hair, not everyone loses their hair when they're old, and no doubt they were wanking and shagging throughout their lives.

----------


## Kamui85

On my 29th day of abstention, the longest I have been able to be all my life, I experienced a little pain and upon going to the bathroom I urinated a little bit of semen. Does this count as an ejaculation? I still shed and havent noticed any progress at all Still Im continuing this for a second month straight.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I see old age pensioners with full heads of hair, not everyone loses their hair when they're old, and no doubt they were wanking and shagging throughout their lives.


 Like I have said in the past circulation for some will allow them to dodge hair loss all together.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> On my 29th day of abstention, the longest I have been able to be all my life, I experienced a little pain and upon going to the bathroom I urinated a little bit of semen. Does this count as an ejaculation? I still shed and haven’t noticed any progress at all… Still I’m continuing this for a second month straight.


 Your doing great don't pay attention to shedding it's pointless. You haven't noticed a decease in oils in your hair? The seaman expelling is normal however I am not a doctor consult yours for health related questions. Are you exercising and doing scalp exercises/stretches. Taking multivitamin especially zinc? If yes too all these then good and remember that propecia can take a year to see noticeable results so be patient with theses methods and don't over do it once every two months no longer. I am a strong believer in if you don't use it you lose it so don't hold out too long.

----------


## doke

your barking up the wrong tree as its in you faulty hair loss genes they think its on the mothers side. :EEK!:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> your barking up the wrong tree as its in you faulty hair loss genes they think its on the mothers side.


 Any knowledgeable doctor will tell you this mothers side genetics thing is very unreliable. It's been ruled out now in fact they started using the term "genetics play a factor" after men with no hair loss on either side were losing Their hair and visa versa. The onlything you may get genetic from your parents will be head shape and size with relative blood flow az well as prostate size with relative libido. So like they already believe genetics to play a roll but ultimately you control when and how fast you will lose your hair.

----------


## doke

who the  hell is this guy  he knows nothing and comes here with wild claims about masturbation,i think you maybe a eunuch hahaha :EEK!:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> who the  hell is this guy  he knows nothing and comes here with wild claims about masturbation,i think you maybe a eunuch hahaha


 I never said masturbation MORON! I said ejaculation! If like me you have game then too much sex would be the same as jacking it. I am getting tired of answering nerds questions trying to help negative, skeptical, jack asses. I told you my theories you don't like them close your blinds and do what you do best but stop commenting on a thread your so sure is false.

----------


## Bald Dude

> I did not take any supplements. I changed to an all organic diet consisting of different fruits, nuts, whole grains, fish (primarily salmon and tuna), and green leafy vegetables such as broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, etc..   
> 
> I do not know if I revived dead hair follies or not. I just know you could notice a bit receding and thinning in the front and my prostate was irritable and annoying.
> 
> But here is one huge thing I figured out for myself,
> 
> I stopped wearing clothes and stayed at my mother's house until I was healed.  I found that clothes would rub my penis and trick my overly sensitive reproductive system into thinking it was time for another premature ejaculation. This was very frustrating as it clogged yhe prostate with pre-cum and would delay healing. So I found that stopping this would speed up the healing process. My mother let me take a extended break from school and daily life because I convinced her I knew what I was talking about.  I showed her the hair loss and my bathroom trip frequency. I told her that life without great health, is no life at all, and it is simply me being stuck, like a rock on the side of a stream, while the river passes in front of me. I got that line from a movie, it described my situational hell I was in perfectly.
> 
> Soon after that I began healing quickly.   I got to the point where my groin area didn't feel congested, and my urine to began to flow with great ease. I was a new man, and I knew I was recovering.  It took me about a month to see my hairline come back to where I felt it was suppose to be.  After about a full month of making sure I was fully recovered, I was then able to put clothes on again and resume life. My penis and prostate are not overly sensitive anymore. I do not masturbate at all anymore. I am abstinent and will remain so until I find the right girl, and I will never overdue the amount of sexual activity ever again. 
> ...


 I find it difficult to grasp that one can just make claims here that going cold turkey from ejaculation will be a cure all.  I don't believe it.  Are bald people that have obvious patterns more responsive to this?  Can the federal chairman revers his balding by abstinence?  I don't know. 

And is TOM BRADY or David Beckham like this?  I don't think so.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I find it difficult to grasp that one can just make claims here that going cold turkey from ejaculation will be a cure all.  I don't believe it.  Are bald people that have obvious patterns more responsive to this?  Can the federal chairman revers his balding by abstinence?  I don't know. 
> 
> And is TOM BRADY or David Beckham like this?  I don't think so.


 My hair was not that bad to begin with honestly not much loss at all. I know for a fact that I can halt the current type of hair loss that I was experiencing by decreasing ejaculations down to at most maybe once a week. Your own number frequencies and sensitivity to them are unknown to me. I have laid out all the information on the topic perfectly for anybody to read. At the very least you can all say you were warned. Unlike men previous too you this knowledge is now available and to write off ejaculation as irrelevant to hair loss would be absurd. If you are reading this you have been warned. Ten years down the road there will be no excuses for you. Sex is amazing but like anything its ok only in moderation.

----------


## Samiam

> My hair was not that bad to begin with honestly not much loss at all. I know for a fact that I can halt the current type of hair loss that I was experiencing by decreasing ejaculations down to at most maybe once a week. Your own number frequencies and sensitivity to them are unknown to me. I have laid out all the information on the topic perfectly for anybody to read. At the very least you can all say you were warned. Unlike men previous too you this knowledge is now available and to write off ejaculation as irrelevant to hair loss would be absurd. If you are reading this you have been warned. Ten years down the road there will be no excuses for you. ex is amazing but like anything its ok only in moderation.


 People trying ths will see soon enough, I really hope for them its not bs

----------


## RichardDawkins

This bs thread is still on? My gosh

----------


## Bald Dude

> My hair was not that bad to begin with honestly not much loss at all. I know for a fact that I can halt the current type of hair loss that I was experiencing by decreasing ejaculations down to at most maybe once a week. Your own number frequencies and sensitivity to them are unknown to me. I have laid out all the information on the topic perfectly for anybody to read. At the very least you can all say you were warned. Unlike men previous too you this knowledge is now available and to write off ejaculation as irrelevant to hair loss would be absurd. If you are reading this you have been warned. Ten years down the road there will be no excuses for you. Sex is amazing but like anything its ok only in moderation.


 So what bout other conditions like shedding at x-length, or miniaturization? Do you think it all plays some role, or not really?  Or is this geared towards entirely on the bald aspect?

Basically my understanding is that while we maintain to control DHT somewhat, we can allow the hair cycles to grow and heal itself?  Is this the scientific reasoning?

I will put this to the test.  I think 3 months in, I should start seeing some results?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> So what bout other conditions like shedding at x-length, or miniaturization? Do you think it all plays some role, or not really?  Or is this geared towards entirely on the bald aspect?
> 
> Basically my understanding is that while we maintain to control DHT somewhat, we can allow the hair cycles to grow and heal itself?  Is this the scientific reasoning?
> 
> I will put this to the test.  I think 3 months in, I should start seeing some results?


 Yes that's my reasoning and I think three months should be a good time for the naked eye to start noticing difference. Up to a year or longer hopefully for continued regrowth and density increase I guess only time will tell. Good luck.

----------


## mothernature

masturbation increases Testosterone, not DHT. Your body doesn't produce more 5ar when you masturbate. If you are masturbate excessively (7 times a week) then maybe hair counts might decrease a little. 

However I think this issue has been blown out of proportion. 

masturbate moderately, take fin and a zinc supplement.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> masturbation increases Testosterone, not DHT. Your body doesn't produce more 5ar when you masturbate. If you are masturbate excessively (7 times a week) then maybe hair counts might decrease a little. 
> 
> However I think this issue has been blown out of proportion. 
> 
> masturbate moderately, take fin and a zinc supplement.


 Again with this word masturbation I feel the need to correct you in case somebody scans over this thread and takes from this masturbation causes balding not ejaculations by any means. Its not masturbation but rather excessive ejaculation, to whatever degree in your body is considered excessive, that causes balding in some men.  By the way in my theory/facts your body converts a large amount of DHT during the process of ejaculation. The rise in Testosterone is from the loss of it during conversion and this happens seven days after an ejaculation so anything more then that will negatively affect hair. The information is all here now and I am very bored with repeating my self so unless you are new with new questions or clarification I am not responding to you anymore.  If you dont believe this theory please go about your sexual habits and leave this thread alone so I dont have to constantly correct misinformed individuals on the topic. 

Thanks,
OP

----------


## mothernature

where is your evidence that ejaculation increases DHT levels? Where is your evidence that men taking fin/dut, that ejaculation then too increases DHT?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> where is your evidence that ejaculation increases DHT levels? Where is your evidence that men taking fin/dut, that ejaculation then too increases DHT?


 

http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/439.abstract shows that levels of dangerous hormones for hair rises after ejaculation

http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html scroll to the second study it shows the significant decrease in blood flow to the balding areas where as people not balding had no decrease in blood flow at all

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519 link that shows Zinc deffecient people have less tesosterone, you lose a significant amount of Zinc in you ejaculation along with other vital growth nutrients 

http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full This study should have been followed with more because it single handedly proves my theory and shows that just one extra ejaculation a week in young men will rise your DHT levels if that is not proof please somebody tell me how?

----------


## Bald Dude

> http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/439.abstract shows that levels of dangerous hormones for hair rises after ejaculation
> 
> http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html scroll to the second study it shows the significant decrease in blood flow to the balding areas where as people not balding had no decrease in blood flow at all
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519 link that shows Zinc deffecient people have less tesosterone, you lose a significant amount of Zinc in you ejaculation along with other vital growth nutrients 
> 
> http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full This study should have been followed with more because it single handedly proves my theory and shows that just one extra ejaculation a week in young men will rise your DHT levels if that is not proof please somebody tell me how?


 You should post ALL LINKS on the first page as a sticky.

----------


## mothernature

> http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/439.abstract shows that levels of dangerous hormones for hair rises after ejaculation
> 
> http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html scroll to the second study it shows the significant decrease in blood flow to the balding areas where as people not balding had no decrease in blood flow at all
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519 link that shows Zinc deffecient people have less tesosterone, you lose a significant amount of Zinc in you ejaculation along with other vital growth nutrients 
> 
> http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full This study should have been followed with more because it single handedly proves my theory and shows that just one extra ejaculation a week in young men will rise your DHT levels if that is not proof please somebody tell me how?


 ok. as DHT is the main vehicle for hair loss thats what i asked that you show me a study which shows increased ejaculations causes increased DHT levels. The last study showed that in men who have increased DHT levels are also more likely to have more orgasms, i.e. DHT causes men to be more sexually active. 

There was nothing about how ejaculations causes increased DHT. 

And you haven't shown any evidence that men taking propecia, ejaculating will increase DHT in them as well.

And if there isn't enough evidence to proove this then you can't be mad at people being a little skeptical??

----------


## Bald Dude

> ok. as DHT is the main vehicle for hair loss thats what i asked that you show me a study which shows increased ejaculations causes increased DHT levels. The last study showed that in men who have increased DHT levels are also more likely to have more orgasms, i.e. DHT causes men to be more sexually active. 
> 
> There was nothing about how ejaculations causes increased DHT. 
> 
> And you haven't shown any evidence that men taking propecia, ejaculating will increase DHT in them as well.
> 
> And if there isn't enough evidence to proove this then you can't be mad at people being a little skeptical??


 But you cannot deny the effect propecia creates.  What does it come down to?  Hormones.  Well, there is genetics of course.

You can check the story thread.  I am currently giving this a genuine shot to see if I see results.

----------


## robbie25

Holy crap, I just had to comment. 

The poster comes up with some pseudo science theory that sounds plausible, "proves it" by doing tests on himself, and posting the results (which couild've easily been photshopped to show whatever data was desire).

Then he has his brother who comes on to defend him? Coincidentally, his twin brother? And just to make things a little more perfect, his twin brother doesn't subsribe to the theories, and thus has regular sex with his wife....the result? The twin has more hair loss. How perfect could it be?

And of course, the twins live together (explaining away, of course, the fact that they have the same IP address). Must be a pretty understanding wife for the twin, to not mind living with her husbands brother. And still find time for all that sex.

lol and nobody questions that? Come on.

There are so many holes to poke in the theory, I don't know where to begin. Propecia doesn't really "work" on hairloss, it only "works" because it decreases your sex drive and lowers your libido? And yet the "sides" that are the actual "cure" (low sex drive) only occur in 2-3&#37; of people. So the drug only works for 2-3% of people? Call me crazy, but I'm pretty sure any drug had a success rate that poor it wouldn't be very popular.

Much harder to explain though, is that fact that there is a huge list of many, many other drugs that ALSO decrease sex drive. Why don't they fix hair loss? Anti-deprressents and other SSRI's are just one example. Why don't people on SSRI's regain hair? If that was true, tons of drugs would be helping hair loss, not just Propecia.

The whole thing is absolutely ridiculous. The onyl reason I can think of taht this hasn't been more thoroughly debunked by established, knowledgable posters is because they don't even want to justify it with response.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Oh lord thank you for pointing out how ridiculous my brother made this thread seem, like you he is also a moron. He is a moron for not seeing how stupid It would look if he commented on what was already a controversial thread. Your a moron because your excessive ejaculation frequency and addiction to it will not allow you to accept a very obvious truth. As time has passed I have realized that Propecia is more then the side affects that it causes and the physical reduction of the prostate is what is helping in hair loss (something anti depressants can not do). If you had finished the reading before getting all worked up you would see there is substantial evidence backing my theory. Also, make whatever outrageous claims you want the truth is every word typed from me or my brother has been 100% accurate and if you were not so vain and set in your scorned ways you would see past the back and forth and look at the facts.

----------


## Bald Dude

> Oh lord thank you for pointing out how ridiculous my brother made this thread seem, like you he is also a moron. He is a moron for not seeing how stupid It would look if he commented on what was already a controversial thread. Your a moron because your excessive ejaculation frequency and addiction to it will not allow you to accept a very obvious truth. As time has passed I have realized that Propecia is more then the side affects that it causes and the physical reduction of the prostate is what is helping in hair loss (something anti depressants can not do). If you had finished the reading before getting all worked up you would see there is substantial evidence backing my theory. Also, make whatever outrageous claims you want the truth is every word typed from me or my brother has been 100% accurate and if you were not so vain and set in your scorned ways you would see past the back and forth and look at the facts.


 I think a lot of people just want to see pictures.  I am trying to go on a month and see for myself.  I haven't noticed anything unusual, but trying to not look at girls and trying to be 'clean' is tough. lol

----------


## ohshiiison

why is every single priest bald?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Admin close this thread and ban those guys

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> why is every single priest bald?


 I have a theory on why there seem to be alot of priests balding. The catholic church for years has told there priest hood that if you use masturbation as a form of preventing sexual thoughts then its ok. That means these men who are defying natural instincts to reproduce are more then likely masturbating just as often as any one of us if not more. And to be honest I would say the few priests I knew in my life were not bald at all but I have seen some bald priests on T.V.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Admin close this thread and ban those guys


 broken record.

----------


## Bald Dude

> Admin close this thread and ban those guys


 IP check if you must, but I am going to give this a test and have made my own thread.

I am my own.

----------


## Bald Dude

> why is every single priest bald?


 Not even true.  Then you must ask the church why every christian sins, repents and repeats.

Just because they are who they are doesn't mean they will do what they 'ought' to do.

Why do priest molest alter boys then?  Come on.

----------


## Samiam

BaldingBackwards, how much of a negative effect, if any, do you think getting sexually aroused will have. I have a girlfriend and often times hanging out with her I of course become sexually aroused. I try to abstain from sex though, I sometimes feel a little bit of premature seimen or whatever you wanna call it after we mess around. Do you think this is bad???

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> BaldingBackwards, how much of a negative effect, if any, do you think getting sexually aroused will have. I have a girlfriend and often times hanging out with her I of course become sexually aroused. I try to abstain from sex though, I sometimes feel a little bit of premature seimen or whatever you wanna call it after we mess around. Do you think this is bad???


 I am in the same boat. I have a very pretty very sexually active girlfriend and would not dare turn her away. I actually have been having sex about once a week some times a little more I would like to abstain longer but like I said I would not dare turn my girlfriend away(for the sake of this experiment I am glad I don't live with her). If you can please your girl without sex at all good. I have not masturbated once though and just that decrease has greatly helped me I am surely not loseing any more hair granted my hair loss was not that bad and I used to ejaculate every day. I believe I am not as sensative to these factors as some of you. So to answer your questions no it will not affect you because seaman traveling through the prostate during ejaculation is what causes conversion of T to DHT. A few drops of pre cum should not do any harm but make sure to please your girlfriend if you want to keep her and just dont masturbate anymore at all! Also take vitamins after ejaculating and dont forget to loosen your scalp via scalp laxity exercises.

----------


## robbie25

This is absolutely insane that there are people who actually take this garbage seriously.

Guys who are worried about their hair are stressed enough without having to feel afraid each time they get their rocks off.

Dude, if you're theory is that ejaculating more then once a week makes you bald, then 95&#37; of the male population would be bald. 

In the hundreds of thousands of man hours that has been spent researching this issue, do you really think nobody has ever thought of this before?

The fact that people here are drinking your kool aid shows how desperate guys losing their hair can be. Everything in this thread defies even a modicum of common sense. Everything you say has a weird, religious/conservative vibe to it, talking about the "evils" of masturbation. It's like your #1 goal is to get people to stop masturbating.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> This is absolutely insane that there are people who actually take this garbage seriously.
> 
> Guys who are worried about their hair are stressed enough without having to feel afraid each time they get their rocks off.
> 
> Dude, if you're theory is that ejaculating more then once a week makes you bald, then 95&#37; of the male population would be bald. 
> 
> In the hundreds of thousands of man hours that has been spent researching this issue, do you really think nobody has ever thought of this before?
> 
> The fact that people here are drinking your kool aid shows how desperate guys losing their hair can be. Everything in this thread defies even a modicum of common sense. Everything you say has a weird, religious/conservative vibe to it, talking about the "evils" of masturbation. It's like your #1 goal is to get people to stop masturbating.


 It’s all good to have an opinion but expelling a theory that is supported by facts is absurd. Maybe you should get your eyes checked or actually read the material. Ask any urologist in the world to confirm these next few facts. They will tell you testosterone is manufactured in the testicles. The prostate converts T in DHT. Sperm has to go through the prostate to receive a specific part of the seaman making the sperm capable of life in the highly acidic vagina. You don’t see a connection there. When they dissect the prostate they say it has a higher concentration of DHT then any where else in the body? You think that’s just coincidence? You think the only medication that works for hair loss being a prostate medication is also just chance? The prostates only functin is ejaculatioin and promoting male hormones like DHT. Dont be stupid. Maybe what you have failed to notice is that if you have a great head and would not care if you went bald then please masturbate away and get sex at the same time I am not religious and have never preached it being evil or anything of the sort. You fail to read through the material and hop on here like you know what the hell your talking about but you don’t. I am fully capable of excepting ejaculation in moderation like anything is ok. Maybe your reaction to the topic shows your true colors on the topic thus explaining why your on this site. Its really not a hard concept to grasp go call a local urgolist and ask them where Testosterone is Manufactured? Where Testosterone is converted into Dihydrotestosterone? What happens during an ejaculation? You Will quickly see my theory is only good because people have made strides in medicine and already explained everything I have shared with you. Take it for what you want I could care less if you don’t like it. Enough with the everyone would be bald some people are no at risk of balding quit if thats  hard for you to accept then you need to tell me one condition that the entire world population suffers from I would love to know it.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I will break it down even more clearly for you. If Replicel or Histogen come out with one of these cure all injections Im on the first flight out and as soon as I get home Ill whack it 10x's just because I can. I am not a going to put any one down for excessive masturbating/sex. My opinion of excessive is only that which affects hair loss not what I feel morally correct. More power to the individuals that can jack it every day all day and never lose hair they are very lucky. I am only here expressing my beliefs and thus explaining the cause to an otherwise eluding affect. Chill with all the hard feelings and take it for what it is.

----------


## savemyhair

BackwardsBalding how are you doing? Have you notice hair regrow or less shedding? Does it feel stronger or healthier? I wonder if any possible improvement could only be temporal.

Im thinking of giving this a try. My hair is feeling worse every day, it is thinning everywhere and feels like it is dead, not natural. Now im worried!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I've noticed a dramatic grow back of my temple hair since taking zinc and cutting down on the you know. This is within a week or two.



by dramatic I mean I was watching my temples recede maybe half an inch? I was using renokin for a year (stopped 3 months ago) so it could just be my telogen/anogen hair cycling... it wasn't a dramatic enough change to rule out the possibility it was just the normal hair cycling.... but still interesting


my temples were/are still pretty thin all the way to my ear;  looks like the onset of a very bad nw7... so I'll continue on with the zinc and see if it helps... should be easy to notice

----------


## BackwardsBalding

My hair is transformed. The oilyness is gone. New hairs grow in every day and my entire head is darker and thicker then ever. Numerous people including my hair cutter have asked me what I am doing. A few people have asked if I died my hair. I havent. The funny thing Is I still ejaculate like once  a week for me that seems to be enough. For others it might need longer abstinence I guess it just depends on how sensative you are to it genetically. Good luck keep the thread updated.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> My hair is transformed. The oilyness is gone. New hairs grow in every day and my entire head is darker and thicker then ever. Numerous people including my hair cutter have asked me what I am doing. A few people have asked if I died my hair. I havent. The funny thing Is I still ejaculate like once  a week for me that seems to be enough. For others it might need longer abstinence I guess it just depends on how sensative you are to it genetically. Good luck keep the thread updated.


 
Is there anything other than zinc that you can artificially increase to make up for sexual activity

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Is there anything other than zinc that you can artificially increase to make up for sexual activity


 
Yea look up chemistry of ejaculation, I think you lose magnesium, zinc, citrus among other things.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Yea look up chemistry of ejaculation


 not sure I can bring myself to do that


well see how the zinc goes

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> not sure I can bring myself to do that
> 
> 
> well see how the zinc goes


 Just take Multivitamin with zinc and biotin. I take extra zinc on days that I work out or ejaculate.

----------


## Samiam

Does getting sexually aroused affect this???

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Does getting sexually aroused affect this???


 yes samiam, no boners allowed


less boners = more hair
= science

----------


## Samiam

...I don't know why youre being sarcastic when you days said you were trying this too

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> ...I don't know why youre being sarcastic when you days said you were trying this too


 i am, its just too funny not to joke

----------


## Samiam

> i am, its just too funny not to joke


 Im just saying  if ejaculation raises dht I don't see why getting hard wouldn't.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Im just saying  if ejaculation raises dht I don't see why getting hard wouldn't.


 If you look at the male reproductive system you will see that sperm starts in the testicles then comes (no pun intended) through the prostate. This is were DHT is coverted so having a boner will not convert DHT. Although if you have boners all the time you will notice leaking and thats because your body keeps prompting your self to be ready and filling up on the seaman. I would say it would take many boners throughout a week to add up to one ejaculation. After a few weeks of doing this abstinence thing you will notice less boners for sure. Don't watch porn and I even change the channel when really attractive half naked women come on.....preventative measures I guess.

----------


## Samiam

> After a few weeks of doing this abstinence thing you will notice less boners for sure.


 Lol I don't think so man I have a touchy holdy kissy girlfriend and after three months of no ejaculation I get hard easy as ****

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Lol I don't think so man I have a touchy holdy kissy girlfriend and after three months of no ejaculation I get hard easy as ****


 Holy Crap you have went three months!!! Yea I was more talking about like getting hard for like television there will be no way to avoid a touchy feely girlfriend. That's how my lady is too good thing I don't live with her or I would not even be abstinent a week at a time. But three months!!! I think your ok to do it now man if you want relieve your self then get right back to it again but if you want to keep going by all means. Are you stretching your head out with laxity exercises? ejaculation or not you need to take the pressure off the frontal hairline. look in the mirror and lift up your eyebrows. You will notice that the lines made in your forehead are south of your hair line go compare this to George Bush with his solid hair line and very high lines in his forehead and you will see how some people's genetics allow for a loose scalp. So anyway to combat this take your fingers and pull areas of balding together for ten seconds like in a light pinching motion, then away for ten seconds, you can do this in multiple directions(like a soft pinch but dont do it too hard). In just weeks this will improve the laxity of the scalp. You don't have to use just two fingers you can use your entire hand look up laxity exercises for hair transplant only you will be doing those in the front and side front not the back.  Also now that you have this information start noticing people with really good hair and how loose there hairline skin is compared to people who are not the forehead lines are almost always higher and really close to the hair line. If you could touch their hair you will surely see the hairlines of bald people are really tight and not bald people are really loose. In a sense people lifting their eyebrows with a small forehead or low hair line will be doing naturally what you will do with your fingers. I hope this is not too confusing I am working on making an illustration on how to do this. Let me know if you get it.

----------


## Bald Dude

any pictures or more testament? i've reduced frequency, but the shed length is sitll the same.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> any pictures or more testament? i've reduced frequency, but the shed length is sitll the same.


 Shedding and Shed length are unrelated to MPB as far as I can tell. It seems that the fullest heads of hair shead hairs that are very short and sheads as often as someone loseing their hair. A few studies even measured the rate of hair loss and compared them and found no reason to believe balding individuals lose more hair or shorter hair sooner.

----------


## Samiam

> A few studies even measured the rate of hair loss and compared them and found no reason to believe balding individuals lose more hair or shorter hair sooner.


 What??!..........

----------


## Imusprofit

I'm new here and I wanted to share with you my hair loss experience related to frequency of ejaculation. I'm 49, and have had little intercourse in the last two years of my marriage.  My hair is thinning, but still presentable and I've been taking a proscar generic pill cut into 4 (1.25mg Fin per day) and have been using rogain with decent results for the last 3 years.  I finally got divorced and about six weeks ago, I met someone who I would describe as a nymphomaniac.  We have sex three times a day with each session lasting about an hour and I usually ejaculate. Well, in the last two - three weeks, I have noticed a lot of shedding and I can now see my scalp near the top of my head.  Coincidence?  I don't think so.  I'm going to double my Fin intake and switch to a 15mg minoxidil topical solution (************ or some other brand) and hope for the best.

----------


## mike22

some studies about prolactin

http://www.dannyroddy.com/main/2011/...-baldness.html

Prolactin provides the body with sexual gratification after sexual acts: The hormone counteracts the effect of dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal. This is thought to cause the sexual refractory period.[6] The amount of prolactin can be an indicator for the amount of sexual satisfaction and relaxation

Levels can rise after exercise, meals, sexual intercourse, minor surgical procedures

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolactin

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> some studies about prolactin
> 
> http://www.dannyroddy.com/main/2011/...-baldness.html
> 
> Prolactin provides the body with sexual gratification after sexual acts: The hormone counteracts the effect of dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal. This is thought to cause the sexual refractory period.[6] The amount of prolactin can be an indicator for the amount of sexual satisfaction and relaxation
> 
> Levels can rise after exercise, meals, sexual intercourse, minor surgical procedures
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolactin


 Thanks for the information. Just wondering though how does this pertain to the thread and could you summerize the findings?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> What??!..........


 LOL. when reading back that was a very confusing statement sorry. What I mean to say that a few studies have shown that even in individuals regrowing hair the shed continued as usual. Meaning shed length and amount really are not good indicators of hair progress. Although it seems that I shed way less now and my hair is noticeably thicker then it has been in years.

----------


## mike22

> Thanks for the information. Just wondering though how does this pertain to the thread and could you summerize the findings?


 
after ejaculation prolactin increases

prolactin also increases the activity of the 5 alpha reductase enzyme 

so, more ejaculation, is a increase in prolactin , prolactin increase 5 alpha, 5 alpha = DHT

look at this site 

http://www.dannyroddy.com/main/2011/...-baldness.html

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> after ejaculation prolactin increases
> 
> prolactin also increases the activity of the 5 alpha reductase enzyme 
> 
> so, more ejaculation, is a increase in prolactin , prolactin increase 5 alpha, 5 alpha = DHT
> 
> look at this site 
> 
> http://www.dannyroddy.com/main/2011/...-baldness.html


 Thanks for the information. Sorry I didn't look at it first I was busy the first time I noticed you posted the link. Prolactin is increased after ejaculation and it too has a negative affect on hair. It seems that ejaculations is contributing to hair loss in more ways then just one.

----------


## Bald Dude

link doesn't work.

----------


## Kamui85

If ejaculation helps catapult/accelerate hair loss Im beginning to believe abstention could help halt/slow down the process but not for re-growing lost hair. Im in my second month abstaining, doing the scalp exercises, taking zinc (100mg), showering only with cold water; have seen NO progress at all. It was really hard at first, and failed miserably countless of times, but then I got the hang of it, and now Im able to hold it in for an entire month, ejaculate once or twice, and back to another month of abstention. Will keep going until I reach 6 months at least though, because I got to admit I feel kind of proud, being able to control myself like this and not masturbate 4 or 5 times a day every single day like I been doing ever since my puberty (Im 26 now).

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> If ejaculation helps catapult/accelerate hair loss I’m beginning to believe abstention could help halt/slow down the process but not for re-growing lost hair. I’m in my second month abstaining, doing the scalp exercises, taking zinc (100mg), showering only with cold water; have seen NO progress at all. It was really hard at first, and failed miserably countless of times, but then I got the hang of it, and now I’m able to hold it in for an entire month, ejaculate once or twice, and back to another month of abstention. Will keep going until I reach 6 months at least though, because I got to admit I feel kind of proud, being able to control myself like this and not masturbate 4 or 5 times a day every single day like I been doing ever since my puberty (I’m 26 now).


 
can you take that much zinc? I thought anything more than 40mg was unhealthy...


I haven't been abstaining but the zinc has definitely helped over the last month... I had strange thinning from temples back to ears and it _seems_
to have made that area regrow some of what was lost.

I'm still not sure if its just my hair cycling but will continue the 30mg or so of zinc a day and try to abstain... although that hasn't been going great

I think I had a pretty bad zinc deficiency so it could take awhile











now everytime I see a bald guy I can't help but be like..... i know whats wrong with you creeper

----------


## Kamui85

> can you take that much zinc? I thought anything more than 40mg was unhealthy...
> 
> 
> I haven't been abstaining but the zinc has definitely helped over the last month... I had strange thinning from temples back to ears and it _seems_
> to have made that area regrow some of what was lost.
> 
> I'm still not sure if its just my hair cycling but will continue the 30mg or so of zinc a day and try to abstain... although that hasn't been going great
> 
> I think I had a pretty bad zinc deficiency so it could take awhile
> ...


 
LOL! that also comes to my mind every time a see one... and currently Im slicing the 100mg zinc in half, so it should be around 50mg, now that you mention it I feel a lot of nauseas every time I take one, and a read on a site that nauseas are a sign of excess of zinc, so you got to wonder about the deficiency theory...

----------


## Samiam

You got to worry about every theory and why we put up with this shit I haven't seen any results

----------


## Bald Dude

> If ejaculation helps catapult/accelerate hair loss Im beginning to believe abstention could help halt/slow down the process but not for re-growing lost hair. Im in my second month abstaining, doing the scalp exercises, taking zinc (100mg), showering only with cold water; have seen NO progress at all. It was really hard at first, and failed miserably countless of times, but then I got the hang of it, and now Im able to hold it in for an entire month, ejaculate once or twice, and back to another month of abstention. Will keep going until I reach 6 months at least though, because I got to admit I feel kind of proud, being able to control myself like this and not masturbate 4 or 5 times a day every single day like I been doing ever since my puberty (Im 26 now).


 Do you notice anything? i haven't noticed my personally, but I realize it takes time.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> LOL! that also comes to my mind every time a see one... and currently Im slicing the 100mg zinc in half, so it should be around 50mg, now that you mention it I feel a lot of nauseas every time I take one, and a read on a site that nauseas are a sign of excess of zinc, so you got to wonder about the deficiency theory...


 
You should be taking it after you eat

----------


## Kamui85

> Do you notice anything? i haven't noticed my personally, but I realize it takes time.


 well, as I said, as of my second month I dont noticed anything, but I´m gonna keep on going until I reach 6 months or so... I am taking pictures, if I noticed any improvement at all I´m willing to post them...

----------


## Bald Dude

> well, as I said, as of my second month I dont noticed anything, but I´m gonna keep on going until I reach 6 months or so... I am taking pictures, if I noticed any improvement at all I´m willing to post them...


 What sepcifially are you suffering from?

----------


## Samiam

> What sepcifially are you suffering from?


 Life?? Lol what do you think bro everyone here Has MPB

----------


## Kamui85

> Life?? Lol what do you think bro everyone here Has MPB


 LOL excactly! I was gonna go with common flue but...

----------


## Bald Dude

> Life?? Lol what do you think bro everyone here Has MPB


 What though? Actual receding? Hair thinning? Graying? Miniaturization? Shedding?

----------


## Kamui85

> What though? Actual receding? Hair thinning? Graying? Miniaturization? Shedding?


 dude im like a noorwood 3 or something...

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> You got to worry about every theory and why we put up with this shit I haven't seen any results


 Samian I need to explain laxity to you. Would you mind emailing me or posting pictures of your head. You can block your face. Its realy important that you send me clear pictures of your hairline from the front view and sides. Make one of the pictures with your eye brows raised up as high as you can so I can see the wrinkles it makes on your forehead. I will send you a diagram back afterwards with some non medical suggestions that will change your life.

----------


## Kamui85

> Samian I need to explain laxity to you. Would you mind emailing me or posting pictures of your head. You can block your face. Its realy important that you send me clear pictures of your hairline from the front view and sides. Make one of the pictures with your eye brows raised up as high as you can so I can see the wrinkles it makes on your forehead. I will send you a diagram back afterwards with some non medical suggestions that will change your life.


 what about me? can I send some?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> what about me? can I send some?


 Absolutely. Baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com. Same directions its key that I get a clear picture of the wrinkles you make in your head when lifting your eyebrows. Dont bother blocking your face the picture will be completely confidential unless you want to. Include everything your doing to fight hair loss. I want to point out to the readers of this that I sell nothing, I advertise nothing, and I am not a Licensed Practitioner. At no point will I ever insist you buy anything in fact all the methods I strongly believe in are things you can do all by your self with no purchase at all. The email address is not a business email it is only a separate email from my personal email that I use for collecting information on hair loss.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Anybody that has followed me on this thread knows how confident I have been in my theories but even I am amazed with the outcome! My entire hair line is reversing it looks amazing black hairs by the hundreds popping up all over AND I AM NOT USING ANY OF THE FDA APPROVED MEDICATIONS. Good old scalp laxity, cold showers and decreased ejaculations seem to be all that is needed for my self. I hope others will ask questions if they are not seeing results or if they dont understand my methods because I am telling you all the truth IT WORKS!!!.

PS it feels pretty good to be able to debunk so many of the mysteries to hair loss I think I should call in this weekend and talk to Spencer about this so he too can spread the free knowledge I have discovered.

----------


## Kamui85

I got to say, Ive seen no regrow in these three months, but Im beginning to feel as if the falling has halted.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I got to say, I’ve seen no regrow in these three months, but I’m beginning to feel as if the falling has halted.


 Life up your eye brows in the mirror notice where the lines in your head make the wrinlkes. You will notice that this represents where loose skin is and for most is way south of your hair line. Get the hair line skins lose by gently tugging agaisnt it in every directions (circular) holding each tug for about 10 seconds. When your done with this take a warm shower and finish with really cold water running on your head for about 2 minutes then go to the mirror and look at your hair line every day. While doing this keep the decreased ejaculations too about once every week no more.

----------


## RegainingHealth

I've been watching this thread for a while and it's true. The argument holds weight, there is definitely a link. For the big time baldie wankers GTFO, you're in denial. You're not man enough to quit so just do us a favour yeah. The ones that say where is your proof, the answer is I don't need proof. Experience is proof. Western Science can chat shi' sometimes. They don't even know where matter came from, jokers man, they think they know everything - FOOLS. 

Big props to my brother BackwardsBalding representing the truth, you will be rewarded my friend for your great deeds. Just for passing knowledge on, it's a big thing. You got my support bro  :Smile:  I'm happy for you that you have seen results. I just can't wait to see them myself! I believe I will, it's just a matter of time. I will be patient like a lion.

I personally experienced balding in my teens, 16-17 years old, I'd masturbate once a day after school. Then over the years my frequency increased and hair loss occured but my hair was still thick. As I got to 19 my scalp began to show. I'm now 21 and my scalp is visible, although I have hair covering it. My scalp has lost thickness and now it's time for me to call it quits. I've had enough. It's time to be young and energetic again. Let the good times roll.

The problem with masturbation is that it is addictive and once you fall into it, it becomes a drug and you need more and more to feel satisfied. One reason why people deny the connection of masturbation and hair loss is because masturbation is a part of their life, it's like they are married to it. They just won't give it up. It also has very damaging effects, if you're a very frequent masturbator you can experience acne, tiredness, just as I did. Anyway...

As human beings we should understand equilibrium and keeping the body in a balanced state. No it isn't the body's function to balance (I mean in this context, some people think ejaculation doesn't affect the body), don't give me that shi'. What determines our hair loss is our bad habits. Not sleeping on time, masturbating, stressing, eating the wrong foods. They say you are what you eat, but you are also what you do, I believe. If we masturbate we are worse than animals, you know why? Because even animals don't have this habit. Same with homosexuality. Animals are heterosexual.

Western science chats the most BS ive ever heard. Last year I read that the NHS (I live in the UK) were advised to produce leaflets to encourage young male teenagers to start mastubating twice a day to reduce the risks of prostate cancer. They essentially want to kill the youth. If they start masturbating they will become impotent, gauranteed. 

Masturbation itself is the cause of prostate cancer and testicular cancer. It also causes other problems. Don't ask me to give evidence. The logic is clear. If you abuse your body, it will malfunction. Like I said earlier about keeping the body in a balanced state.

Anyway this is all I wanted to say. Big up all my brothers out there for not masturbating, for being man enough to go through this trial. I hope you all see results, even if you regrow 1 hair, it is a big thing and goes a long way. 

Toodles!

Matthew

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Matthew,

Thanks for the insight bro. Im glad you are reducing your ejaculations for hair loss and I wanted to stress the importance of relieving the pressure put on by a tight scalp. Do the laxity exercises in all areas that you are balding or have a tight scalp and do it every day with a cold shower after or before is best. Let me know if you have any further questions and thanks for all the positive feed back you are right on the mark about the U.S. often being full of shi*. Its sad to think of all the young men out there losing hair because of a few scientist completely misleading the world on masturbation and excessive sex. What a damn shame.  Good luck bro.

----------


## uninformed

> I've been watching this thread for a while and it's true. The argument holds weight, there is definitely a link. For the big time baldie wankers GTFO, you're in denial. You're not man enough to quit so just do us a favour yeah. The ones that say where is your proof, the answer is I don't need proof. Experience is proof. Western Science can chat shi' sometimes. They don't even know where matter came from, jokers man, they think they know everything - FOOLS. 
> 
> Big props to my brother BackwardsBalding representing the truth, you will be rewarded my friend for your great deeds. Just for passing knowledge on, it's a big thing. You got my support bro  I'm happy for you that you have seen results. I just can't wait to see them myself! I believe I will, it's just a matter of time. I will be patient like a lion.
> 
> I personally experienced balding in my teens, 16-17 years old, I'd masturbate once a day after school. Then over the years my frequency increased and hair loss occured but my hair was still thick. As I got to 19 my scalp began to show. I'm now 21 and my scalp is visible, although I have hair covering it. My scalp has lost thickness and now it's time for me to call it quits. I've had enough. It's time to be young and energetic again. Let the good times roll.
> 
> The problem with masturbation is that it is addictive and once you fall into it, it becomes a drug and you need more and more to feel satisfied. One reason why people deny the connection of masturbation and hair loss is because masturbation is a part of their life, it's like they are married to it. They just won't give it up. It also has very damaging effects, if you're a very frequent masturbator you can experience acne, tiredness, just as I did. Anyway...
> 
> As human beings we should understand equilibrium and keeping the body in a balanced state. No it isn't the body's function to balance (I mean in this context, some people think ejaculation doesn't affect the body), don't give me that shi'. What determines our hair loss is our bad habits. Not sleeping on time, masturbating, stressing, eating the wrong foods. They say you are what you eat, but you are also what you do, I believe. If we masturbate we are worse than animals, you know why? Because even animals don't have this habit. Same with homosexuality. Animals are heterosexual.
> ...


 First masturbation, now homosexuals - Up next, having sex with a condom on causes hair to fall out!

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> First masturbation, now homosexuals - Up next, having sex with a condom on causes hair to fall out!


 He was not connecting hair loss with homsexuals. In fact he was merely stating that the way our government and really society teaches homosexuality as ok aids to more homosexuals. I believe he was connecting this to the common lie in America that masturbation especially excessive amounts of it are ok. That statment is simply a lie and its being told in every junior and regular high school in the country. This is not an uncommon thought process outside the United States. By the way, why are you so offended by his statments?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Oh God i hope those fake posters got banned here and this thread closed. Its stupid Shill Christian Bullshit at best.

But to all Wanking Stop Supporters here, in your case your parents should have taken a nice walk in the park instead of breeding you guys

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Oh God i hope those fake posters got banned here and this thread closed. Its stupid Shill Christian Bullshit at best.
> 
> But to all Wanking Stop Supporters here, in your case your parents should have taken a nice walk in the park instead of breeding you guys


 Your a scorned old bald man Richard Dawkins. The previous poster called out your mind set perfectly. Your someone who relies on masturbation for gratification like most of us have however you are so severely addicted to it that you refuse to except that it could even be a factor in hair loss. Its absurd and closed minded to never even consider something so obviously connected. You are a joke obsessed with losing his hair and miserably lonely to boot. To be honest I feel very sorry for you and only hope my harsh words might snap you out of the downward spiral of a life you are living. Dawkins....There is help out there for you. There services and programs that you could talk your way through your...frustrations. If not that then maybe you should grow a pair and realize life is not fare. Being a little bitc* and taking out your angers on other people makes you a weak old man. What happen to aging gracefully? What happen to treating others the way you wanted to be treated? What happen to looking on the bright side, being optimistic, the glass is half full Mr Dawkins!!!! Go find yourself and see the beauty in life.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Can you please verify that this is my only active account.

----------


## Bald Dude

Can't there be pics by now?

----------


## Kamui85

> He was not connecting hair loss with homsexuals. In fact he was merely stating that the way our government and really society teaches homosexuality as ok aids to more homosexuals. I believe he was connecting this to the common lie in America that masturbation especially excessive amounts of it are ok. That statment is simply a lie and its being told in every junior and regular high school in the country. This is not an uncommon thought process outside the United States. By the way, why are you so offended by his statments?


 Dude I have an objective mind, Ive been fallowing this thread since the beginning, doing everything you say and Im almost at my 3rd month of abstention. BUT you and RegainingHealth both are so wrong in regards to homosexuals, theres GENES, CROMOSOMES, HORMONES (which in turn affect the sector in our hypothalamus that deals with sexuality.) and a LOT of other biological factors involved, theres lots of books out there, homosexuality is a natural variation present in all our recorded history and in other species as well, so theres no saying homosexuality is wrong or right, its just is, if it is accepted socially or not in a determined time and place its another story. By the way, Im continuing youre suggestions but as of three months of abstention Ive seen no regrow in fact I believe I can see more of my scalp... And Im not saying this now to troll on you like RichardDawkins is, I have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

----------


## uninformed

> He was not connecting hair loss with homsexuals. In fact he was merely stating that the way our government and really society teaches homosexuality as ok aids to more homosexuals. I believe he was connecting this to the common lie in America that masturbation especially excessive amounts of it are ok. That statment is simply a lie and its being told in every junior and regular high school in the country. This is not an uncommon thought process outside the United States. By the way, why are you so offended by his statments?


 so being gay is not okay now? haha you sir, are a bad person.

btw, since when is making a sarcastic comment a sign of someone being offended? implying that someone is gay wont get you very far walloftextneverfails

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Dude I have an objective mind, Ive been fallowing this thread since the beginning, doing everything you say and Im almost at my 3rd month of abstention. BUT you and RegainingHealth both are so wrong in regards to homosexuals, theres GENES, CROMOSOMES, HORMONES (which in turn affect the sector in our hypothalamus that deals with sexuality.) and a LOT of other biological factors involved, theres lots of books out there, homosexuality is a natural variation present in all our recorded history and in other species as well, so theres no saying homosexuality is wrong or right, its just is, if it is accepted socially or not in a determined time and place its another story. By the way, Im continuing youre suggestions but as of three months of abstention Ive seen no regrow in fact I believe I can see more of my scalp... And Im not saying this now to troll on you like RichardDawkins is, I have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


 
Yea yea I never said homosexuality was bad nor do I care what their sexual Preference is. I strongly believe in free will and they are entitled to the same human rights as any of us. However, I dont believe there are animals in nature that are homosexual. Just so you know dolphins are the only recorded and it is thought that they did this out of play not pleasure. Once again I am not condoning nor condemning homosexuality, I would have to say that a few of the homosexuals I have known in my life were very pleasant company. Anyways are you using scalp laxity exercises thats very important to do correctly. Can you send some pics to my email with your eyebrows lifted up and of your hair line. I will explain and send you some pics of the re-growth I have seen so far.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Can't there be pics by now?


 Yes but it takes time to see witht the naked eye a few more months and I will have some great before afters that I would be willing to email individuals.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> so being gay is not okay now? haha you sir, are a bad person.
> 
> btw, since when is making a sarcastic comment a sign of someone being offended? implying that someone is gay wont get you very far walloftextneverfails


 Please copy and paste the part of my post that I said being gay was not ok.

----------


## uninformed

> Please copy and paste the part of my post that I said being gay was not ok.


 Please copy and paste the part of my post in which I stated that I was offended.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Please copy and paste the part of my post in which I stated that I was offended.


 I stand corrected. I misunderstood you. 

How to grow hair back- You must do them all.

1. Decrease Ejaculations
2. Increase blood flow ( Exercise)
3. Eat good (b vitamins, Zinc, and Protein!!!)
4. Decrease symptoms of tight scalp ( Laxity Exercises)
5. Sit back be patient it will take a while be consistent with the treatments.

----------


## RegainingHealth

> Matthew,
> 
> Thanks for the insight bro. Im glad you are reducing your ejaculations for hair loss and I wanted to stress the importance of relieving the pressure put on by a tight scalp. Do the laxity exercises in all areas that you are balding or have a tight scalp and do it every day with a cold shower after or before is best. Let me know if you have any further questions and thanks for all the positive feed back you are right on the mark about the U.S. often being full of shi*. Its sad to think of all the young men out there losing hair because of a few scientist completely misleading the world on masturbation and excessive sex. What a damn shame.  Good luck bro.


  :Smile:  Just standing up for the truth bro that's it. Could you please inbox me with further info about these laxity exercises? The other thing I have recently taken up is cutting out all meat; red meat, chicken and fish. My father eats alot of red meat and chicken. It is a known fact that meat ups your hormones. Also in todays day and age where they inject hormones into animals and give them chemicals; and ofcourse that all goes into us. So yeah I believe this should help me.

I'm wondering if I should take a supplement. I'm not badly balding, just scalp visible and hair loss on one side of my head; on the right. I have this thought that I shouldn't take supplements and just eat foods to get nutrients. My diet isn't rich in any vitamins (Iron and vitamins come from cereals that I eat twice a day; morning and afternoon). I mainly eat wheat and dairy foods; recently eating yogurt :P




> Oh God i hope those fake posters got banned here and this thread closed. Its stupid Shill Christian Bullshit at best.
> 
> But to all Wanking Stop Supporters here, in your case your parents should have taken a nice walk in the park instead of breeding you guys


 Hey man, I hope you're doing well. I am no fake poster. What's with all the aggressiveness. Why should we not be allowed to express our opinions on here? and FYI I am not a Christian.




> Dude I have an objective mind, I’ve been fallowing this thread since the beginning, doing everything you say and I’m almost at my 3rd month of abstention. BUT you and RegainingHealth both are so wrong in regards to homosexuals, there’s GENES, CROMOSOMES, HORMONES (which in turn affect the sector in our hypothalamus that deals with sexuality.) and a LOT of other biological factors involved, there’s lots of books out there, homosexuality is a natural variation present in all our recorded history and in other species as well, so there’s no saying homosexuality is wrong or right, its just is, if it is accepted socially or not in a determined time and place its another story. By the way, I’m continuing you’re suggestions but as of three months of abstention I’ve seen no regrow in fact I believe I can see more of my scalp... And I’m not saying this now to troll on you like RichardDawkins is, I have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


 Genes, chromosomes, hormones, brain activity. So we have to believe everything science tells you right? Give me a break dude, scientists themselves are making discoveries. They said light traveled the fastest, now they say Einstein's theory is wrong and there are particles that travel faster than the speed of light. Scientists are jokers. Scientists will never understand some things, we as human beings are limited to some things; things that we don't even know about. Even if we tried, we would fail to acknowledge how certain things are, the way they are. Homosexuality is slowly being accepted by people, if scientists said it was wrong they wouldn't buy it. The whole science about hormones causes homosexuality at birth and blah de blah is complete BS. Listen dude, God made Adam and Eve right, not Adam and Steve. Simples

I have nothing against a person who chooses to be a homosexual. I believe in rights yes. People are free to do what they want. It doesn't bother me.

----------


## Kamui85

> Just standing up for the truth bro that's it. Could you please inbox me with further info about these laxity exercises? The other thing I have recently taken up is cutting out all meat; red meat, chicken and fish. My father eats alot of red meat and chicken. It is a known fact that meat ups your hormones. Also in todays day and age where they inject hormones into animals and give them chemicals; and ofcourse that all goes into us. So yeah I believe this should help me.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should take a supplement. I'm not badly balding, just scalp visible and hair loss on one side of my head; on the right. I have this thought that I shouldn't take supplements and just eat foods to get nutrients. My diet isn't rich in any vitamins (Iron and vitamins come from cereals that I eat twice a day; morning and afternoon). I mainly eat wheat and dairy foods; recently eating yogurt :P
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, I hope you're doing well. I am no fake poster. What's with all the aggressiveness. Why should we not be allowed to express our opinions on here? and FYI I am not a Christian.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would recommend Simon Levay's 'The Science of Sexual Orientation' IF you showed to be an intelligent individual, but since youre just a Christian Neanderthal go read some ancient fantasy story!

----------


## RichardDawkins

Now its official this forum/thread is hijacked by trolls.

First of all they call themselves Bro all the time, strangly no one else does. Also those NEWLY registered posters are of course only in this whole masturbation thing RIGHT.

Of course i am agressive when i see such Bullshit performed by morons. If i would be the admin here, this thread would be locked, and everyone involved get a free time card.

I mean whats next? Racisms towards other people like " If you breath the air a balding afro american has, you get bald because thats what God said"

I hereby say on the behalf of all people with an intact brain **** YOU and your stupid useless non proven threads and claims which are Bullshit

----------


## krewel

This thread made my day. It's so stupid that I find it funny again. Hairloss cured by stopping mastrubating, epic. We would have way other problems than hairloss if mastrubating would raise DHT-levels significantly..

close this thread, please. It's nonsense.

----------


## Zoidberg

LOL, I found the thread quite entertaining too... blatant false accounts and funny banter with it.
But not completely useless, I researched the zinc issue and it does seem that you can deplete zinc if you overdo things... so just remember to add a zinc capsule to your diet to avoid any thinning hair! 
In a "full load" the zinc level is about 135±40 *micro*grams/ml for healthy men*, so consider a potentially big 10ml load to be .175x10= *1.75mg of zinc*.
Minimum loads would be a carefree 2ml resuling in .095 x 2= *.19mg* of zinc
This could possibly be significant if you are not supplementing and at it like a mad man lol

*according to Wikipedia

----------


## Bald Dude

> Yes but it takes time to see witht the naked eye a few more months and I will have some great before afters that I would be willing to email individuals.


 Should I PM you? Or what not? i'm just trying to find more hope and support in pics. thats all.

----------


## RegainingHealth

> I would recommend Simon Levay's 'The Science of Sexual Orientation' IF you showed to be an intelligent individual, but since youre just a Christian Neanderthal go read some ancient fantasy story!


 You animal. Actually lower than an animal! I told you I wasn't a Christian. I won't read that book, only because you've misunderstood sexuality. If I read the book I would refute all the BULLSHIT that was in it because that's all it is; a bunch of man made BS. FYI i'm an intelligent individual, not like you who believes homosexuality is all due to 'hormones'.




> Now its official this forum/thread is hijacked by trolls.
> 
> First of all they call themselves Bro all the time, strangly no one else does. Also those NEWLY registered posters are of course only in this whole masturbation thing RIGHT.
> 
> Of course i am agressive when i see such Bullshit performed by morons. If i would be the admin here, this thread would be locked, and everyone involved get a free time card.
> 
> I mean whats next? Racisms towards other people like " If you breath the air a balding afro american has, you get bald because thats what God said"
> 
> I hereby say on the behalf of all people with an intact brain **** YOU and your stupid useless non proven threads and claims which are Bullshit


 LMFAO. You're such a retard. So i'm a troll because I keep saying bro? Just go back to your cellar and wank off to the baldy in Star Trek.

If I had my own court, judge and jury, i'd sit back and let history tell the story and then have you locked up you IDIOT.

You wankers are dumb, you've never thought why people are making a connection between the two subjects; it's all over the web. You just can't accept it.

Honestly I LOL'd at your post. Baldy  :Cool:  :EEK!:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Should I PM you? Or what not? i'm just trying to find more hope and support in pics. thats all.


 just email me *****************************, baldingbackwards at hotmail dot com. 

I have some really good pics but I really didn't see any big improvments on the growing back untill improving laxity of the scalp. I can explain this better if you email me a picture with your eyebrows lifted up so i can see how loose your hair line skin is.

----------


## Bald Dude

its about 2 months since, any updates on real pictures of progress?

----------


## Kamui85

I dont know if hell answer because last time I e-mail him, he told me he was banned. As for me, today I reach my fourth month of abstention. I been doing everything he recommended and although I felt like the falling had halted in the second month Im not so sure right now. Anyway Im going to keep this going till I reach the sixth month to compare before and after photos (that would be in February).

----------


## clandestine

> As for me, today I reach my fourth month of abstention. I been doing everything he recommended [...]Im going to keep this going till I reach the sixth month to compare before and after photos.


 This is hilarious, frankly. You seriously bought into this dude? He's trolling, hard. Go masturbate or something.

----------


## Bald Dude

> I dont know if hell answer because last time I e-mail him, he told me he was banned. As for me, today I reach my fourth month of abstention. I been doing everything he recommended and although I felt like the falling had halted in the second month Im not so sure right now. Anyway Im going to keep this going till I reach the sixth month to compare before and after photos (that would be in February).


 Did you notice any difference in the length or thickness of the hair that's fallen out? I've noticed my length to be the same.  Some hairs are thicker, while others thinner.  For the most part, it has thinned out.

----------


## Kamui85

> Did you notice any difference in the length or thickness of the hair that's fallen out? I've noticed my length to be the same.  Some hairs are thicker, while others thinner.  For the most part, it has thinned out.


 Much the same also... If I took something out of this maybe its self control, although physically I feel exactly the same as before abstention.

----------


## clandestine

Please go masturbate. I say this for concern over your health. Probably not good to abstain for a period of 6 months or longer, you may be hurting yourself. Do some real research. And above all, please ejaculate sometime soon. Thanks.

----------


## Kamui85

Well, for those interested I would like to clarify that its not absolute abstention for six months; but ejaculating 2 to 4 times, between 2 or so days, and then back to another month of abstention and so on.

----------


## VulcanLogic

> Read all of the following.


 OK I have read quite a bit of your material and certainly enough to get the gist of your proposition. You are quite correct on one point androgenic alopecia should not be considered a 'desease' nor should it be considered a disease.

As to the rest of your material I would say this is a perfect example of dicto simpliciter (look it up) and a healthy infusion of misinformation.

Your initial preamble (ramblings) are full of inaccuracies, here are a few examples to correct you.

* Not all androgenic alopecia (AA) starts at the temples or crown.

* Not all AA progresses to a full crown (bald head) loss.

* Contrary to 'your' belief science actually knows only a small fraction of the complex mechanism that results in AA.

* We don't know for certain that DHT is the main cause of hair loss, we do know that it appears that DHT is part of the mechanism involved. However even if DHT is integral it could for example be more to do with receptor site rather than DHT.

* We don't know if DHT is excessive in both the scalp and the blood stream in the majority of cases of AA and in fact there is no hard evidence to draw a cause and effect relationship as DHT levels can be identical in those with and those without AA, in fact it could be that the enzyme 5α-reductase is the culprit rather than DHT.

* Other mammals do have plenty of incidences of AA, notably the male Tsavo lions, dogs, macaques, and even our closest primate species the chimpanzee.

* Both the big cats, domesticated cats and host of other species will suffer from alopecia and a host of other health issues related to a nutrient deficient diet.

* We do not know that AA is caused by a hormonal 'in balance' (imbalance) in fact there is very little to support that those with men with AA have significantly different hormonal levels to those without AA.

* Some women do suffer with AA this appears to occur as oestrogen levels decline with age which has lead to the hypothesis that oestrogen has a protective role and as it declines women hair follicles are exposed to DHT leading to AA in a similar way to men. Though I stress this is unproven.

* Logically women and men are not exposed to the same gene pool, as a result of the 'XY' chromosomes vs 'XX', hence the reason we have sex linked diseases. 

* There is absolutely no evidence that the prostate is the 'single cause for hair loss' nor have I seen any credible evidence to make such an assumption, the prostate is however regulated by DHT which is synthesized in the prostate, testes, hair follicles, and adrenal glands by the enzyme 5α-reductase.

* There is no credible evidence to suggest that ejaculation has anything other than a transitory effect on DHT, in fact if we take your own results on face value your DHT level actually fell below the pre ejaculation level a short time after. And once again I stress that there is no credible evidence that those with AA have significantly different serum DHT levels to those without it. 

* There is evidence of a potential increase in both benign prostatic hyperplasia and cancer of the prostate in those with low levels of sexual activity (ejaculation), you may like to think of this as clearing the pipes if you like.

Overwhelmingly the evidence is that AA is a genetically determined outcome, we can see evidence of this all around us in our groups of family and friends. The mere fact that such a high percentage of men will experience AA is sufficient to conclude that it is a natural process that most will experience to a greater or lesser degree. 

Whilst we all may like to delay the loss of a youthful appearance lets not lose perspective and engage in silly and potentially unhealthy self abuse.

----------


## clandestine

/thread.
+1

----------


## 67mph

I hope this is the final nail in the coffin for this thread.

Educated info that sounds perfectly and understandably logic, nice one VulcanLogic, a homerun with your first post perhaps!

57mph

----------


## AnsbachKid

VulcanLogic, wonderful sane info, only one thing left out...

RNF also said ejaculation in itself furthered the continuation of hair loss because of the expenditure of nutrients important for hair production... Which I must say, if this were true, a large portion of athletes, especially marathonners and lifters, would be bald...

So, RNF, seriously, learn to choose carefully about what you read, and just because it's on the internet, doesn't mean it's right or true... Wikipedia... Because even many newspaper articales are false... so just be careful what you read...

----------


## Bald Dude

pics yet./

----------


## ramini

Hey buddy I think of your theory this way I am not sure if this is right but if you were born genetically to have hair loss in some point or another in your life then that means your genes are sensitive to DHT hormones and believe it or not I bet they are people in this world who are sex sick and love to just paint the wall with their sperm but they dont go bald so what do you make of that. so I think DHT is produced by sperm production but not always the hair gets affected by DHT so it all depends on your genes if they are messed up then that has nothing to do with sex drive and I do beleive that there's a link between sex and hair lost because if there wasnt then why would Propecia affect your sex drive but it all again depends on if your hair follicle genes are sensitive to DHT or not and also there has been a billions of dollar industry behind researching against MPB so how could you figure all of this out by your self but all of this high dollar scientist couldn't up to date?

----------


## cornwellsb

I actually got caught up reading this a few months ago which took almost a day and it was very entertaining.  There may be a little scientific evidence behind this but only a small amount.  

I'm very very sexually active where I've been getting off at least twice a day for 25 or more years and I just now started losing a small amount of hair (bald spot) in my late 40's.

I think the author of this stated that no animal goes bald in the wild because they don't ejaculate like humans.  This person should go watch animal planet more!!  There are quite a few primates on our planet that ejaculate hourly while awake and never go bald.

FYI John F Kennedy was believed to be a sex addict and he had great hair.

Russel brand and charlie sheen are both sex addict and also have  great hair although they both could have had hair transplants.

My father went almost completely bald and my mom used to gripe that he didn't give her enough sex and it wasn't because she was ugly.  Maybe he was secretly gay or jerking off too much but i doubt it lol.

I had a lot of those ah ha!! moments in college too and even thought i figured out how to solve the worlds energy problems but then i realized lt was just the pot i was smoking.

----------


## sausage

> Like I said its produced in the prostate and on rare occasions some people may be producing DHT at naturally to high of level at a younge age were you turned on alot very easily even an erection prompts the prostate to begin secreating fluids. Just the fact that you lost your hair at 16 says something was not functioning correctly thats really younge for anybody to begin loseing there hair. Propecia would be benifical in reducing the size and secretions for people in your case. And if you began using it and it helped with out ejaculatons I would bet if you started ejaculating it would counter the affects and you would continue slowly but surely loseing your hair.


 I started losing my hair at 16 too, its nothing to do with something not functioning correctly, we are just the ones cursed with mpb at such a young age, i am sure some people start balding even earlier, there are a few ppl my age that started balding in their teens.

----------


## clandestine

> I started losing my hair at 16 too, its nothing to do with something not functioning correctly, we are just the ones cursed with mpb at such a young age, i am sure some people start balding even earlier, there are a few ppl my age that started balding in their teens.


 sausage; I'm disappointed you revived this thread. Please try to refrain from posting in here, it only serves to spread misinformation.

----------


## doke

you guys need to get on some sort of topical antiandrogen with topical minox as well. :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Hey doke, how's it going? Getting any regrowth from the various treatments you try/tried?

----------


## doke

not really i have just started my old bottle of sinere topical flutagel which is 1&#37; flutamide as in the old sintov study a potant antiandrogen,the reason i have is that its become available again from a web site i found that ships worldwide.
Its very interesting that sinere stopped selling there finastagel and flutagel and nanominox a few years ago to the public but a company has started selling it again along with polaris labs new nr10 16% minoxidil and they also stock genhair products.
I still  think that either ru58841 which can be purchased in powder form and mixed yourself in small batches at 10gs and topical flutamide or other antiandrogens in topical form along with a minox type regrowth agent may be the way to regrow hair.
But its still trial and error as to what works for you yourself which is a hassle i have found a seller that offers the ru powder at $280 and that is cheapest i have found and mixed should last a year or more depending on the % you want to achive,i do like the ru more because it is not so much systemic and local in application.
You have to remember to seal the ru powder which is in a bag in an airtight container and store in the freezer and as i said take out a small amount to mix a months worth which you need scales to measure the right amount,much of  the mixing info is available at other hair sites which are using such as  hh    and el duterino who is one that has had good success with it to continue. :EEK!:

----------


## Tracy C

> Hey doke, how's it going? Getting any regrowth from the various treatments you try/tried?


 I am more intersted to know if doke has stuck with any one treatment long enough to actually determine if it is doing any good.  It does not seem like that is the case.  It takes a long time to treat hereditary hair loss.  Time that is measured in months and years, not days and weeks.  Personally, I think doke is wasting a lot of time and money that would be better spent on the basic proven treatments.

----------


## Tracy C

You haven't explained any of that anywhere that I have seen.  You are very scattered and hard to follow in your postings - and it is now obvious that you don't pay appropriate attention.  So calm down.  I tell you what.  I won't read or respond to anything you post from now on.  O.K.

----------


## doke

im sorry but i thought you was winding me up? i have been at this hair loss game for 30 years and still have not found the holy grail i  do not want to get like some and say this or that treatment works,but the antiandrogen topical may be the one if we can find the right one with no dodgy side affects.
I will delete my comment tracy. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

there seems to be some success with the ru58841 and its one thing i really always wanted to try its just the cost and having to mix it yourself. :EEK!:

----------


## kaandereli

i have no doubt that sexuality is the prime cause of MPB.Although there is no clear direction between them due to the involvement of other factors like stress , malnutrition, etc. , the effect of sexuality is undeniable.

i also agree with the first thread in porn's indirect precipitation of hair loss.People who watch porn frequently not only loses zinc due to ejaculation but they frequently make their mind busy with fantasies that constantly pumps androgen to body.
i want to give you the example of stephen hawking.as you know he has no control over his body since 21.Check out his photos from web and notice that he has a full head of hair.
you can give the example of porn stars but show me a guy in his 60s who didn't have a receding hair line.
although there is no 100% percent relationship btw MPB-sex , we can't deny that it is less than 50%.

----------


## clandestine

*Sigh*. Alright, here it is again.




> OK I have read quite a bit of your material and certainly enough to get the gist of your proposition. You are quite correct on one point androgenic alopecia should not be considered a 'desease' nor should it be considered a disease.
> 
> As to the rest of your material I would say this is a perfect example of dicto simpliciter (look it up) and a healthy infusion of misinformation.
> 
> Your initial preamble (ramblings) are full of inaccuracies, here are a few examples to correct you.
> 
> * Not all androgenic alopecia (AA) starts at the temples or crown.
> 
> * Not all AA progresses to a full crown (bald head) loss.
> ...


 Please try to refrain from posting in this thread; it only serves to spread misinformation.

/thread.

----------


## Morbo

> i have no doubt that sexuality is the prime cause of MPB... the effect of sexuality is undeniable... i want to give you the example of stephen hawking.as you know he has no control over his body since 21.Check out his photos from web and notice that he has a full head of hair...


 Just brilliant. Comical geniosity, weren't for that fact that I know you're 100 % serious about it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

not the sex thing again please  am i going mad help. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

come back tracy c all is forgiven :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gmonasco

> Why do most Porn stars have a full head of hair? I dont get it.


 Perhaps because it's a myth that male porn actors uniformly engage in vastly greater quantities of sex than the average young male.

----------


## clandestine

Hm, crazy idea: perhaps we should stop posting in this thread, as the basis of ResearchNeverFail's findings already been debunked, and in doing so we only serve to further propagate the spread of misinformation for newer members to find? Crazy, crazy, I know. Could work though? Maybe?

----------


## doke

sex makes you go blind or is it that right hand gesture hahaha :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## beatinghairloss

> sex makes you go blind or is it that right hand gesture hahaha


 :<~~~~~~~~~~~

Thats me blowing the cob webs off this thread....Update to any readers I have compiled about 10 people using the reduced ejaculation method for years and haulting hairloss completely but not seeing any new regrowth. Has anybody using also the scalp exercises and laxity seen any improvement?

----------


## johnswager

ppl need to see this.  there is a connection. Not talking about sex.  I'm taking about stop the excessive masturbation/eyaculation,  the right amount of zinc.  and heathly diet..   this is the cure.   Rogaine can help but not for long.

----------


## Jedgreen

Nothing is a cure for everyone.
But, by removing each and every things that could add problems to your hair, maybe you can do something.
We think that we can't beat genetic because MPB is present in our family and "that's the way it is, end of the story" but to me the thing to focus on is also the lifestyle of those family members. Were they eating healthy? Did they smoke? etc... and do YOU have the same lifestyle?
If yes, then your genetic will probably react the same, but I think that breaking the chain of bad habits can do something in certain cases. The human body is meant to react to its  environment. If your genetic is programed to support only a certain amount of "agression" (being DHT, pollution, junk food, lack of sleep, poor hydration, etc...) then you need to wonder "what is the amount that I can tolerate?", "I am way above that level?" (in this case minox, fin, etc is your only hope), or "Am I just above it?"...
In the first case you're ****ed even if you live the most healthy life... but in the second maybe you could do something that you're not doing because "it's-genetic-in-your-family". And yes, it IS genetic but if you have the same kind of lifestyle than him, then maybe there is something to try before going the minox and fin route...

----------


## burtandernie

All of the try diet, exercise, sleep, cleaner air, shower filters... are basically the equivalent of saying you have no idea what causes MPB at all. I mean your not even saying anything really. Yes try to be more perfect in all aspects of your life and maybe your hair will regrow. Thanks for the tip. That seems to work out well for the majority of balding men out there as if all men follow some generic routine like smoking or whatever. Usually blanket over simplified statements about large groups of people are very wrong.
The best advice is lower your androgens, and keep them low. Take propecia and whatever AAs you can or accept MPB. Pretty simple really because nothing else works

----------


## Parker317

So does anyone have any updates on this post? Has anyone had success with his recommendations?

----------


## Cabeceira

I don't think so.. totally dis agree

----------


## DD1

> Platelet Rich Plasma: These process was followed a lot as in these as for hair re-growth, PRP is definitely very effective therapy but not for everyone. PRP uses the platelet from blood which is rich in plasma and after that injected back at the area where treatment is required, the cells adopts a regenerative growth which results into hair growth in a natural manner.
> 
> FUT (Follicular Unit Transplantation): It mainly deals with the follicles i.e. the way in which follicles are extracted. In FUT a complete layer of follicle called stripe will be extracted usually from the back of the head. The follicles extracted are than placed in area where hair is less, so that it can grow there.
> 
> FUE (Follicular Unit Extraction): FUE can be termed as smaller version of FUT with more benefits. In FUE instead of a complete strip of the scalp individual follicular units are extracted directly from the scalp and planted to the bald area.
> 
> These above methods are the latest and most used methods currently for hair transplant , which of these methods is the*best hair transplant*procedure goes, it really depends on needs of the patient. FUT will create large scars on the back of your head then FUE might be the right choice for you or if you have very tight skin on scalp then also FUE is better


 PRP doensn't work.

----------


## Jedgreen

> All of the try diet, exercise, sleep, cleaner air, shower filters... are basically the equivalent of saying you have no idea what causes MPB at all. I mean your not even saying anything really. Yes try to be more perfect in all aspects of your life and maybe your hair will regrow. Thanks for the tip. That seems to work out well for the majority of balding men out there as if all men follow some generic routine like smoking or whatever. Usually blanket over simplified statements about large groups of people are very wrong.
> The best advice is lower your androgens, and keep them low. Take propecia and whatever AAs you can or accept MPB. Pretty simple really because nothing else works


 You read what I said, but you did not understand it.

----------

